# TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS TX CAR SHOW



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS TEXAS CAR SHOW-NOVEMBER 1, 2009*

Big Town Exhibition Hall
800 Big Town Blvd in 
Mesquite, Texas 75149. 

Best of:
Show Car, Truck, Traditional, Euro/Import, Bomb Car/Truck,SUV, 

Most Members get $250 and a belt. 

Motorcycle and bikes get $100 and a belt. 

*HOP CONTEST:
$500 and a belt-(1st Place)
$200 -on each Hop category (2nd Place)*



Pre-reg is til Oct. 25th. $25.00 for cars and trucks, $15 for bikes, $25 for motorcycles. 
After and day of $35 for cars,trucks, and motorcycles, and $25 for bikes. 

Contact is "The People's Choice" @ 214-356-0352.
here it is..  








*DOWNLOAD COPY OF HIGH RESOLUTION FOR PRINTING... CLICK HERE*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

DOWNLOAD THE PRE-REG FORM NOW

*CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD FORM NOW!*

FLYER IN THE WORKS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 18 2009, 05:44 PM~14808479
> *DOWNLOAD THE PRE-REG FORM NOW
> 
> CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD FORM NOW!
> ...


damn vato you're a busy man :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea :yes: !


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 18 2009, 05:58 PM~14808632
> *damn vato you're a busy man  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 18 2009, 08:51 PM~14811464
> *:biggrin:
> *


kababayan! Wussup bro!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Should be a good show,i know last years was dam good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Ill be there.... :biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

HELL YA!!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 18 2009, 10:10 PM~14811697
> *kababayan! Wussup bro!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

looking forward for this show!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SHOULD BE ANOTHER GREAT TURN OUT !!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy: Close to home


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

ALREADY DOWN II CLOWN WILL BE THER JUST 2 MINS AWAY FROM US


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 18 2009, 05:42 PM~14808459
> *TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS TEXAS CAR SHOW-NOVEMBER 1, 2009</span>
> 
> Big Town Exhibition Hall
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Already, can't wait for this show! Last years was great!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 19 2009, 02:03 PM~14817196
> *Already, can't wait for this show!  Last years was great!!!
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 19 2009, 01:03 PM~14817196
> *Already, can't wait for this show!  Last years was great!!!
> *


 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 19 2009, 08:31 PM~14821858
> *
> *


you gonna be at this show?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 18 2009, 05:42 PM~14808459
> *TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS TEXAS CAR SHOW-NOVEMBER 1, 2009
> 
> Big Town Exhibition Hall
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2009, 08:46 PM~14822003
> *you gonna be at this show?
> *


IDK yet


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

what artist are gonna perform?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garlands "F I N E S T" Car Club will be in the house!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Aug 20 2009, 02:06 PM~14828325
> *what artist are gonna perform?
> *


Eric B, Biz Markie, De La Soul, Nemisis, E-40, People's Choice, KRS-One, LL Cool J and whole bunch more..........SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!! We don't know yet :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2009, 03:21 PM~14829175
> *Eric B, Biz Markie, De La Soul, Nemisis, E-40, People's Choice, KRS-One, LL Cool J and whole bunch more..........SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!  We don't know yet :biggrin:
> *



:0 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2009, 01:21 PM~14829175
> *Eric B, Biz Markie, De La Soul, Nemisis, E-40, People's Choice, KRS-One, LL Cool J and whole bunch more..........SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!  We don't know yet :biggrin:
> *



That would be a concert to remember.....  Lots a great emcees on that list.... 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2009, 02:21 PM~14829175
> *Eric B, Biz Markie, De La Soul, Nemisis, E-40, People's Choice, KRS-One, LL Cool J and whole bunch more..........SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!  We don't know yet :biggrin:
> *


istarted blieving...til i saw PEOPLE'S CHOICE...lol...u got me there Mr. Tim


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Tim is crazy...................................................................


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2009, 02:21 PM~14829175
> *Eric B, Biz Markie, De La Soul,  Nemisis, E-40, People's Choice, KRS-One, LL Cool J and whole bunch more..........SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!  We don't know yet :biggrin:
> *


wow alot of people around here never heard of them but i remember that shit back when i was in junior high... munchies for yo basssssss


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2009, 03:21 PM~14829175
> *Eric B, Biz Markie, De La Soul, Nemisis, E-40, People's Choice, KRS-One, LL Cool J and whole bunch more..........SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!  We don't know yet :biggrin:
> *


damn tim you really showed your age with that line up.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2009, 03:21 PM~14829175
> *Eric B, Biz Markie, De La Soul, Nemisis, E-40, People's Choice, KRS-One, LL Cool J and whole bunch more..........SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!  We don't know yet :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Aug 20 2009, 03:21 PM~14829175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: yup all i knew was people's choice & ll cool j! lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

is Paul Wall or Play n Skillz gonna perform again


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 20 2009, 06:46 PM~14832013
> *damn tim you really showed your age with that line up.
> *


 :rofl: :yes: 

and I dont think they even use "SIKE" anymore....hahahahahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Aug 21 2009, 09:20 AM~14836989
> *is Play n Skillz</span></span> gonna perform again
> *





:biggrin: :yes: 


<span style=\'color:red\'>as for them...
:thumbsdown: :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 09:38 AM~14837112
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> as for them...
> :thumbsdown:  :no:
> *


you lying. you know you like play and skillz.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_I KNOW PAUL WALL REPPIN BIG RO PERO I HAVEN'T SEEN HIS RANFLA ...... WHAT'S HE ROLLIN ?? _


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Who do you wanna see perform at the show let me know so I can start working on it, so far you got me closing the show, but I wanna hear from ya!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 09:41 AM~14837132
> *you lying. you know you like play and skillz.
> *


 :0 yea thats why i went meet them @ latin fest :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 10:21 AM~14837397
> *Who do you wanna see perform at the show let me know so I can start working on it, so far you got me closing the show, but I wanna hear from ya!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



paul wall
eriko
frankie j
baby bash
pitbull...

want me to go on?? lol


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 10:26 AM~14837449
> *paul wall
> eriko
> frankie j
> ...


bhahaha FUKKIN GROUPIE!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Corpus Christi Rollerz will be in the house. Ready for this show to come around already.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 10:26 AM~14837449
> *paul wall
> eriko
> frankie j
> ...


No please stop....please :no:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2009, 10:27 AM~14837459
> *<span style='color:blue'>LIKE I TOLD U B4 U JUST MAD CUZ NO ONE LOVES U! LMAO!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 10:37 AM~14837550
> *No please stop....please :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 10:21 AM~14837397
> *Who do you wanna see perform at the show let me know so I can start working on it, so far you got me closing the show, but I wanna hear from ya!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Playa Skillz fo sho-


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 10:26 AM~14837449
> *paul wall
> eriko
> frankie j
> ...


Oh yea Pitbull


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma

Hey Dolls!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy, biggboy


:wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:42 AM~14837600
> *ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma
> 
> Hey Dolls!
> *



:biggrin: GOOD MORNING...TGIF!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 10:43 AM~14837614
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING...TGIF!
> *



Hehehe been waiting all week for 2day! You get my email?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 21 2009, 10:43 AM~14837612
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy, biggboy
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL... FROST!!!!! AND NOT THE FROST IN PLEASANT GROVE EITHER!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2009, 10:45 AM~14837630
> *KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL... FROST!!!!! AND NOT THE FROST IN PLEASANT GROVE EITHER!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL he can rap alittle....ok maybe not :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:45 AM~14837625
> *Hehehe been waiting all week for 2day! You get my email?
> *


 :biggrin: checking it right now...love my new phone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

We don't want no pretty boys performing except me. How about Flavor Flav for the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 09:46 AM~14837645
> *:biggrin: checking it right now...love my new phone  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your phone is super bad, lol!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 10:46 AM~14837645
> *:biggrin: checking it right now...love my new phone  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEIF!!!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 10:47 AM~14837659
> *We don't want no pretty boys performing except me.  How about Flavor Flav for the ladies :biggrin:
> *



um...no


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2009, 10:45 AM~14837630
> *KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL... FROST!!!!! AND NOT THE FROST IN PLEASANT GROVE EITHER!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



he can be like his superstar cuz! lol! jk!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 09:47 AM~14837659
> *We don't want no pretty boys performing except me.  How about Flavor Flav for the ladies :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
flavor flav :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 21 2009, 10:49 AM~14837682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> flavor flav  :uh:
> *


NOW THATS OLD SCHOOL... BEFORE HE HIT THE PIPE OR AFTER??? :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 10:48 AM~14837676
> *he can be like his superstar cuz! lol! jk!
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

lol wats wrong w/ frost from pg? thats superstar frost to u from tv! lol

Yup Yup T.V superstar


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 21 2009, 10:51 AM~14837698
> *lol wats wrong w/ frost from pg? thats superstar frost to u from tv! lol
> 
> Yup Yup T.V superstar
> *



awwwh that's my super star


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm trying to get Lil Wayne from Oak Cliff to perform :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 10:47 AM~14837659
> *We don't want no pretty boys performing except me.  How about Flavor Flav for the ladies :biggrin:
> *



:0 why not? dont be a cb! lol! jk!!! (cock blocker) lol!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

& who's flavor flav??

lmao! jk! i know who he is lol


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 10:54 AM~14837724
> *I'm trying to get Lil Wayne from Oak Cliff to perform :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHICH ONE??? :biggrin: THERES ONE THAT LIVES WIT ISELA... OH SHIT NA NEVERMIND... THATS CHITO!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2009, 10:55 AM~14837734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHICH ONE??? :biggrin: THERES ONE THAT LIVES WIT ISELA... OH SHIT NA NEVERMIND... THATS CHITO!!
> *


He's with the Get Fresh Crew he rap, dance, and beatbox!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 21 2009, 10:47 AM~14837663
> *Your phone is super bad, lol!
> *


 :biggrin: chicka chicka yeaahhhh


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:45 AM~14837625
> *Hehehe been waiting all week for 2day! You get my email?
> *



:biggrin: replied!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 10:54 AM~14837724
> *I'm trying to get Lil Wayne from Oak Cliff to perform :biggrin:
> *



:0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2009, 10:55 AM~14837734
> *u lucky my dad dont know how to use internet haha! he's old school!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 10:23 AM~14837418
> *:0 yea thats why i went meet them @ latin fest  :angry:
> *


standing in line.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2009, 10:27 AM~14837459
> *bhahaha FUKKIN GROUPIE!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:06 AM~14837830
> *standing in line.
> *


 :angry:U ON THAT LIST W/ OSO!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2009, 10:55 AM~14837734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHICH ONE??? :biggrin: THERES ONE THAT LIVES WIT ISELA... OH SHIT NA NEVERMIND... THATS CHITO!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 11:08 AM~14837845
> *:angry:U ON THAT LIST W/ OSO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:09 AM~14837851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 11:04 AM~14837810
> *:angry: LLLLLICK THA LOLLIPOP!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2009, 11:29 AM~14838069
> *LLLLLICK THA LOLLIPOP!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2009, 11:49 AM~14838291
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2009, 05:47 PM~14831353
> *wow alot of people around here never heard of them but i remember that shit back when i was in junior high... munchies for yo basssssss
> *


That was the second cd the first one had that song Last Night. That was a jam. Damn now I guess im showing my age with that one huh :0


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2009, 02:21 PM~14829175
> *Eric B, Biz Markie, De La Soul, Nemisis, E-40, People's Choice, KRS-One, LL Cool J and whole bunch more..........SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!  We don't know yet :biggrin:
> *


I used to have all those tapes back in the day, yes tapes. Damn Tim thanks for making me feel all old.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 22 2009, 02:18 AM~14846230
> *I used to have all those tapes back in the day, yes tapes. Damn Tim thanks for making me feel all old.
> *


You said *"Tapes"* Gary. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

WHATS UP CITYBOY


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

Wuz up ! yup yup well b there ! see you on the 30th show!











* Calling all Clubs, Its time to shine Sunday Aug 30th *
" Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm
~ Pre Registration $10 ~~ Day of Show $15 ~

" Spectators FREE "
Family Fun, DJ's, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
LARGE 1st & 2nd Place Trophies 
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports.
(Low Rider Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Car Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
(Truck Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Motorcycle Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00, Best Paint. 
I WILL MAKE A HOPING TROPHING AND A LOW RIDER BIKE CLASS IF I CAN GET 5 IN EACH CLASS TO PRE REGESTRATION, LET ME KNOW IM DOWN !

INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Dejavu Audio & Concepts, 
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Dejavu Chics Models, 
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455 [email protected]


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper+Aug 22 2009, 03:18 AM~14846230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol he still pops the tape into the vcr


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 23 2009, 09:31 PM~14859677
> *lol he still pops the tape into the vcr
> *


I think i am going to switch to a tape deck and vcr for my audio/video. :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

here it is..  








*DOWNLOAD COPY OF HIGH RESOLUTION FOR PRINTING... CLICK HERE*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 24 2009, 12:38 AM~14861029
> *here it is..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 



BAD A$$ JOB HOMIE !!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE N DA HOUSE !!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

That flyer is sick.... good job and will be seeing everyone there.....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 24 2009, 08:10 AM~14861749
> *That flyer is sick.... good job and will be seeing everyone there.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



X2 That flyer is very NICE!!! Can't wait for this show!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess The People's Choice is performing at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 21 2009, 09:59 AM~14837769
> *He's with the Get Fresh Crew he rap, dance, and beatbox!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*WATCH OUT PLAYA!* :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Aug 24 2009, 02:38 AM~14861029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











_YES SIR WE WILL!_


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 24 2009, 03:55 PM~14867024
> *I guess The People's Choice is performing at the show :biggrin:
> *


OMG.............


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 24 2009, 03:55 PM~14867024
> *I guess The People's Choice is performing at the show :biggrin:
> *


I guess i will have to take my ear plugs. :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 24 2009, 04:55 PM~14867024
> *I guess The People's Choice is performing at the show :biggrin:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA*

...THEN I GUESS I'M GOING...SOUNDS LIKE A "SOLD OUT SHOW"


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 24 2009, 09:45 AM~14862570
> *X2 That flyer is very NICE!!!  Can't wait for this show!
> *


GLAD U LIKE IT...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 24 2009, 08:10 AM~14861749
> *That flyer is sick.... good job and will be seeing everyone there.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Thanks for the compliments on the flyer...this shud be a bad ass show


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Aug 24 2009, 04:55 PM~14867024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: <span style=\'colorurple\'>Sold out fo sho!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14871346
> *GLAD U LIKE IT...
> *



:thumbsup: Yup yup


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know why everybody is trippin cause hey I CAN SING!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 25 2009, 07:16 PM~14878963
> *I don't know why everybody is trippin cause hey I CAN SING!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 25 2009, 06:16 PM~14878963
> *I don't know why everybody is trippin cause hey I CAN SING!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Hahaha! Keep telling yourself that......


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

We Will B At Your Show !!!

















>

" Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm ~ Vehicles Pre Registration $10 ~ Day of Show $15 ~

Family Fun, DJ Dave, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
Large 1st & 2nd Place Trophies
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports, Motorcycle Class. 
INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/StreetKingzunity
WWW.PARTYCHASER.COM
www.pickardusa.com Hottest Bike Rims in the Market !
www.Ricekiller.com
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Dejavu Audio & Concepts www.myspace.com/dejavuconcepts
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Monster Energy Drink,
Dejavu Chics Models,
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455
Hid extreme Solutions 469-279-4281


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

We Will B At Your Show !!!

















>

" Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm ~ Vehicles Pre Registration $10 ~ Day of Show $15 ~

Family Fun, DJ Dave, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
Large 1st & 2nd Place Trophies
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports, Motorcycle Class. 
INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/StreetKingzunity
WWW.PARTYCHASER.COM
www.pickardusa.com Hottest Bike Rims in the Market !
www.Ricekiller.com
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Dejavu Audio & Concepts www.myspace.com/dejavuconcepts
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Monster Energy Drink,
Dejavu Chics Models,
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455
Hid extreme Solutions 469-279-4281


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 26 2009, 05:59 PM~14890420
> *ttt
> *


TTT..FOR THE TTT :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 30 2009, 12:42 AM~14924819
> *ttt
> *


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heard its gonna go down  ill be there


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 1 2009, 05:20 PM~14950142
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: que cute lol


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Been waiting for this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

bump TTT


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*ULA Event Click >>>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497117


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 7 2009, 10:14 PM~15009167
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :loco: :rant:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

~PLEASE REFRESH UR BROWSER TO VIEW EDITED INFO ON THE FLYER~
*TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS TEXAS CAR SHOW-NOVEMBER 1, 2009*

Big Town Exhibition Hall
800 Big Town Blvd in 
Mesquite, Texas 75149. 

Best of:
Show Car, Truck, Traditional, Euro/Import, Bomb Car/Truck,SUV, 

Most Members get $250 and a belt. 

Motorcycle and bikes get $100 and a belt. 

Single pump and double pump car and truck $250 for 1st and a belt 
$150 for second. 

Radical cars and trucks combined $250. 

Pre-reg is til Oct. 25th. $25.00 for cars and trucks, $15 for bikes, $25 for motorcycles. 
After and day of $35 for cars,trucks, and motorcycles, and $25 for bikes. 

Contact is "The People's Choice" @ 214-356-0352.
here it is..  








*DOWNLOAD COPY OF HIGH RESOLUTION FOR PRINTING... CLICK HERE*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 13 2009, 05:09 PM~15068707
> *~PLEASE REFRESH UR BROWSER TO VIEW EDITED INFO ON THE FLYER~
> TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS TEXAS CAR SHOW-NOVEMBER 1, 2009
> 
> ...


Can't wait homie, hope to see you there.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 13 2009, 06:09 PM~15068707
> *~PLEASE REFRESH UR BROWSER TO VIEW EDITED INFO ON THE FLYER~
> TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS TEXAS CAR SHOW-NOVEMBER 1, 2009
> 
> ...



Already... can't wait!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

is this a indoor/outdoor show and when is move in.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 14 2009, 03:56 PM~15078982
> *is this a indoor/outdoor show and when is move in.
> *


Indoor i think.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday People's Choice!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEOPLE'S CHOICE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey yo


















Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 15 2009, 07:43 AM~15085728
> *X2</span>*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday People's Choice!!!</span>

<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/2zojiaq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]

*
MAN HOW DID I MISS THIS!!!! FELIZ (BELATED) CUMPLEANOS bROther!!!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Sep 16 2009, 10:12 AM~15096794
> *X2
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Sep 18 2009, 01:07 PM~15118938
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS BRO, BUT NEXT TIME ENGLISH, ENGLISH, ENGLISH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 05:49 PM~15121769
> *THANKS BRO, BUT NEXT TIME ENGLISH, ENGLISH, ENGLISH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i thought u was mesican.... :biggrin: 

HAPPY BDAY BRO...C U SOON


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now its time to get ready for this one.. :thumbsup: 

and no picture messages for this 1 .. i got something else in mind  but ill start that later... right now i can barely keep my eyes open 


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 19 2009, 10:18 AM~15125959
> *i thought u was mesican.... :biggrin:
> 
> HAPPY BDAY BRO...C U SOON
> *


I'm Confused


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

knights will be there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 21 2009, 06:57 AM~15139490
> *knights will be there
> *


MRCHAVEZ WILL BE THERE.........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Miggy might be there 






























jk jk you know iam there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, miggy254 :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *mrchavez*

get some sleep i know u tired as hell. i still am.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 21 2009, 03:35 PM~15143743
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, mrchavez
> 
> ...


im good now... im done working...........l.i.l is a diff. story.....


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, Sleepy G, People's Choice, miggy254



:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, People's Chump, Sleepy G, miggy254......... :wave: :wave: whats up vatos...............


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2009, 05:37 PM~15143776
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, People's Chump, Sleepy G, miggy254......... :wave:  :wave:  whats  up  vatos...............
> *



:roflmao: 

its funny cuz he was talkin about people callin him peoples chump




but on a serious note , tim torres (peoples champ) is a righteous dude


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 21 2009, 03:39 PM~15143810
> *:roflmao:
> 
> its funny cuz he was talkin about people callin him peoples chump
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: awww shit thats a good one ...dammit


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## misspinky (Jun 10, 2009)

HI Sam


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 21 2009, 03:39 PM~15143810
> *:roflmao:
> 
> its funny cuz he was talkin about people callin him peoples chump
> ...


he was adopted by sam torres ? damm ,and i dont know about righteous dude  but yeah he is a peoples chump :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## misspinky (Jun 10, 2009)

HI SAM


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls

Whats good homie.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 22 2009, 11:04 AM~15152133
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls
> 
> Whats good homie.
> *



nothin much, just enjoyin the rain, glad it didnt hit us this weekend....how ya doin? You back at home, or still out there....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 10:06 AM~15152151
> *nothin much, just enjoyin the rain, glad it didnt hit us this weekend....how ya doin? You back at home, or still out there....
> *


Yep, still off shore, for another 2 or 3 weeks, so they say.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 21 2009, 05:37 PM~15143771
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, Sleepy G, People's Choice, miggy254
> :wave:
> *


What up homies :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 22 2009, 11:37 AM~15153021
> *What up homies :biggrin:
> *


whats up timothy..........


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2009, 05:12 PM~15155050
> *whats  up  timothy..........
> *


That's not my real name


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2009, 04:12 PM~15155050
> *whats  up  timmy..........
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 22 2009, 03:14 PM~15155066
> *That's not my real name
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 22 2009, 05:14 PM~15155066
> *That's not my real name
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

It's Timmy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 05:18 PM~15155103
> *It's Timmy!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 like timmy t? lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 03:18 PM~15155103
> *It's Timmy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


TINY TIMMY......


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 22 2009, 04:19 PM~15155115
> *:0 like timmy t? lol
> *


Oh dayum! Here we go with music in my head!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 05:21 PM~15155144
> *Oh dayum!  Here we go with music in my head!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2009, 04:19 PM~15155117
> *TINY  TIMMY......
> *


lil Timmy



have you seen my baseball???


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 22 2009, 10:25 AM~15151868
> *he was adopted by sam torres ? damm ,and i dont know about righteous dude   but yeah he is a peoples chump :biggrin:
> *



the only chumps on here are u & ur clownass brother
just my 2 centavos puto


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *FPEREZII*

whats up bro..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2009, 04:07 PM~15155661
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, FPEREZII
> 
> ...


Not much, chillin on the boat. Waiting for the next show, hope i can make this one.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 22 2009, 05:12 PM~15155715
> *Not much, chillin on the boat. Waiting for the next show, hope i can make this one.
> *


hope so too. last 2 shows for this year


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 22 2009, 04:12 PM~15155715
> *Not much, chillin on the boat. Waiting for the next show, hope i can make this one.
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2009, 04:21 PM~15155807
> *hope so too. last 2 shows for this year
> *


Yeah i know, if it wasn't for my dad & wife taking the truck for me when i have to work, i would have only made a few shows. Just glad they got my back. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 23 2009, 01:46 PM~15164245
> *Yeah i know, if it wasn't for my dad & wife taking the truck for me when i have to work, i would have only made a few shows. Just glad they got my back. :biggrin:
> *


what do you do,is it like that show the deadlest catch? :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 02:51 PM~15166026
> *what do you do,is it like that show the deadlest catch? :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 02:51 PM~15166026
> *what do you do,is it like that show the deadlest catch? :0
> *


I work for a company called C&C Technologies, we have a vessel that has a AUV (Autonomous Underwater Vehicle), it is basicly a submarine that surveys the ocean floor for shipwrecks,trash, and oil & gas pipelines for any damages. We also survey areas where a drilling rig is going to set up.
Here check it out.... http://www.cctechnol.com/site252.php


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 23 2009, 05:50 PM~15167062
> *I work for a company called C&C Technologies, we have a vessel that has a AUV (Autonomous Underwater Vehicle), it is basicly a submarine that surveys the ocean floor for shipwrecks,trash, and oil & gas pipelines for any damages. We also survey areas where a drilling rig is going to set up.
> Here check it out.... http://www.cctechnol.com/site252.php
> *


so basically you're


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 23 2009, 04:50 PM~15167062
> *I work for a company called C&C Technologies, we have a vessel that has a AUV (Autonomous Underwater Vehicle), it is basicly a submarine that surveys the ocean floor for shipwrecks,trash, and oil & gas pipelines for any damages. We also survey areas where a drilling rig is going to set up.
> Here check it out.... http://www.cctechnol.com/site252.php
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 04:58 PM~15167149
> *so basically you're
> 
> 
> ...


_*I wish bro, i wish*_


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

so the ice cream paint job people finna be there?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't wait for this show, should be a good one.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 28 2009, 06:18 AM~15205122
> *Can't wait for this show, should be a good one.
> *


x2


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WHERE IS DA HOP GONNA BE ?!?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good homies


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 06:48 PM~15211646
> *TTT
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 28 2009, 01:01 PM~15208652
> *WHERE IS DA HOP GONNA BE ?!?
> *


X2


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill see everyone at this show  


TTT


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

I need to get back into the hop for the wego tours


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT *


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 12:08 PM~15217840
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 07:09 PM~15223118
> *ill see everyone at this show
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 28 2009, 03:01 PM~15208652
> *WHERE IS DA HOP GONNA BE ?!?
> *


THE HOP IS AT THE SHOW...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 30 2009, 06:23 PM~15232950
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 weeks away :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*COME PARTY WITH US B4 DA SHOW *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 2 2009, 10:49 AM~15248501
> *ttt
> *


Happy Belated Birthday Ms. Dani................... :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

still tippin on fo fos


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 5 2009, 11:26 AM~15272367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good homiez :wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 6 2009, 06:15 PM~15285139
> *What's good homiez :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 6 2009, 09:15 PM~15288522
> *:wave:
> *


How's it going Brian :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 5 2009, 11:26 AM~15272367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ, VIP PROMOTIONZ AND OFFICIAL SPONSOR AWARDS TO GO BRING YOU, HALLOWEEN BUMPS IN THE NIGHT COMMUNITY CAR/BIKE SHOW AND XMAS TOY DRIVE
Show Location at Awards to [email protected] 3160 Saturn rd Garland tx 75041
 Proceeds and toys going toward helping family's and children for Xmas.
Calling all makes and models and all clubs, its time to shine and help the children.
Saturday Oct 24th Reg 1-5pm show 5-10pm
Spectators FREE, vehicles register only $10 and a toy.
Come enjoy our famous Haunted House, adult/child costume contest, pumpkin carving contest, 
best decorated Halloween vehicle, Games, food and DJ in the mix.
Bring the kids out to have fun in a safe place and let them show off them costumes and get candy.
Looking for great exposure for your business and help the children in the community, booths available.
If you want your club to get tagged as a sponsor and gain positive exposure, hit me up so you can email me your logo asap. [email protected] or [email protected] PASS the word THANX, Stay Blessed, Kowboy 214-957-7881 /B]



































*


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I would like to thank everybody, but I will not be performing at the show this year :tears:, But I do have TRAE AND Z-RO performing with some more TBA later on. We got some suprises coming up later so stay tune and I'm sorry about letting you down by not performing that day :tears: HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Strictly Ridin C.C. will be there


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 8 2009, 02:54 PM~15303726
> *I would like to thank everybody, but I will not be performing at the show this year :tears:, But I do have TRAE AND Z-RO performing with some more TBA later on.  We got some suprises coming up later so stay tune and I'm sorry about letting you down by not performing that day :tears: HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:0 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15303726
> *I would like to thank everybody, but I will not be performing at the show this year :tears:, I'm sorry about letting you down by not performing that day :tears: HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I heard its cause they couldnt clear a ramp for your wheel chair people's gramps. :biggrin: damn those fire marshals. lol






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 8 2009, 03:14 PM~15303914
> *I heard its cause they couldnt clear a ramp for your wheel chair people's gramps.  :biggrin:  damn those fire marshals. lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


ha ha


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn if we don't finish this job soon, i might miss the show. :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15303726
> *I would like to thank everybody, but I will not be performing at the show this year :tears:, But I do have TRAE AND Z-RO performing with some more TBA later on.  We got some suprises coming up later so stay tune and I'm sorry about letting you down by not performing that day :tears: HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 8 2009, 01:54 PM~15303726
> *I would like to thank everybody, but I will not be performing at the show this year :tears:, But I do have TRAE AND Z-RO performing with some more TBA later on.  We got some suprises coming up later so stay tune and I'm sorry about letting you down by not performing that day :tears: HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its ok iam still bootleggin your cd for 5 dollars a copy  

















and people thought BoyzIIMen werent around anymore


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 8 2009, 02:54 PM~15303726
> *I would like to thank everybody, but I will not be performing at the show this year :tears:, But I do have TRAE AND Z-RO performing with some more TBA later on.  We got some suprises coming up later so stay tune and I'm sorry about letting you down by not performing that day :tears: HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



If ABN is going to be there it is going to be a great show.Now I cant wait until this one is here.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 9 2009, 01:50 AM~15309615
> *If ABN is going to be there it is going to be a great show.Now I cant wait until this one is here.
> *


and cant forget T R A M P I AAAA












but no Caroyln Rodriguez :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Oct 8 2009, 07:28 PM~15305999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and that was after the official hop...great show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Oct 8 2009, 07:28 PM~15305999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Any word on a Halloween party for the kids? :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15303726
> *I would like to thank everybody, but I will not be performing at the show this year :tears:, But I do have TRAE AND Z-RO performing with some more TBA later on.  We got some suprises coming up later so stay tune and I'm sorry about letting you down by not performing that day :tears: HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whatttt :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 11 2009, 01:31 AM~15322997
> *Whatttt :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


he said Trae and Zro will be at the show and more to be announced soon but that he wont be performing this year


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2009, 07:43 AM~15310249
> *and cant forget T R A M P I AAAA
> but no Caroyln Rodriguez  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


good


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*GETTING OUR RESERVATIONS READY !!


DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE !!*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

is the concert free this year i think last year you had to pay :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2009, 10:56 AM~15341021
> *is the concert free this year i think last year you had to pay :dunno:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2009, 10:56 AM~15341021
> *is the concert free this year i think last year you had to pay :dunno:
> *


Yes it is free pay at the door your hot 20 and see the concert.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What up homies :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15342178
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *


 :uh: 
























LOL...........J/P....GLAD YOUR BACK HOMIE LOL..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15342944
> *:uh:
> LOL...........J/P....GLAD YOUR BACK HOMIE  LOL..
> *



bhahahaha so mean  lol!! glad to be back too! not really had too much fun in vegas!!! but i did miss the rest of my homies back home!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

AWWW...  ..YOU MEAN THE LOSERS THAT DIDNT MAKE IT THIS YEAR...LOL








like me!??lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 13 2009, 02:29 PM~15343186
> *AWWW...  ..YOU MEAN THE FIRST PLACE</span>!!!!!!! :h5:
> 
> <img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/105/l_9e4980a08bd24b1aa83f5d063c76be67.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> </span>*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 13 2009, 01:29 PM~15343186
> *AWWW...  ..YOU MEAN THE LOSERS THAT DIDNT MAKE IT THIS YEAR...LOL
> like me!??lol
> *


lol

 me too


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 13 2009, 01:58 PM~15343582
> *FIRST PLACE</span>!!!!!!! :h5:
> 
> <img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/105/l_9e4980a08bd24b1aa83f5d063c76be67.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


LOL...HAHAHAHAHA.................YEAH BOY WON AND HE DIDNT TAKE EVEN HIS LITTLE BUTT TO VEGAS EITHER LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 05:15 PM~15345853
> *lol
> 
> me too
> *




I KNOW HUH?.LOL


WE SHOUDL START OUR FUND NOW..SO WERE NOT LOSERS NEXT YEAR


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 13 2009, 08:01 PM~15346900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: yup its lots of fun! i cant wait to go back!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
Attention RollerZ....

Hotel Info... :biggrin: 

*_
Wego Tour Stop 
2ND Annual Torres Empire Car Show Dallas, Texas Nov. 1, 2009
Hotel Info: Fairfield Inn By Marriott Dallas Mesquite
4020 Towne Crossing Boulevard
Mesquite, TX 75150
(972) 686-8286
Please call to book your room by October 23, 2009 for Discount
$64.00 plus Tax Ask for “Rollerz Only” Group Rate Discount
Any problems contact Manager Michael 972.686.8286


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 13 2009, 08:21 AM~15340111
> *GETTING OUR RESERVATIONS READY !!
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE !!</span>
> *





:yes: _<span style=\'color:TURQUOISE\'>YES SIRRRR!_


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 13 2009, 07:02 PM~15346907
> *I KNOW HUH?.LOL
> WE SHOUDL START OUR FUND NOW..SO WERE NOT LOSERS NEXT YEAR
> *


iam gonna have an empty pickle jar going around at the show .. :biggrin: lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Oct 13 2009, 09:14 PM~15348697
> *TTT
> *


see u at the show bro.. u going to austin this weekend?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Oct 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15347737
> *
> Attention RollerZ....
> 
> ...


Man, i got a room already, didn't know if there was going to be a specific place.  o-well


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 13 2009, 09:22 PM~15348840
> *Man, i got a room already, didn't know if there was going to be a specific place.   o-well
> *


where at and how much? let me know whats up.. heard theres 1 for 50 or 54 bucks or somethin like that .. damn the 1 iam lookin at in houston is 120 :0 i know theres gotta be a cheaper 1 lol


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 13 2009, 09:22 PM~15348840
> *Man, i got a room already, didn't know if there was going to be a specific place.   o-well
> *




*Cancel...it'z not to late! Right?  

Rollerz Only Halloween Pre-show party...Details comming real soon! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 10:15 PM~15348726
> *iam gonna have an empty pickle jar going around at the show ..  :biggrin:  lol
> *



:0 

i got 5 on it!!! $.05 that is!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15349315
> *:0
> 
> i got 5 on it!!! $.05 that is!!!
> ...


whatever.. March is still my month though


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 11:28 PM~15349618
> *whatever.. March is still my month though
> *


ugh no! i told u its mine! dont make me cut u lol!! j/k! :twak:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

LoLow's cc getting ready for the show! :cool


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

I'' B THERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 13 2009, 11:01 PM~15350102
> *ugh no! i told u its mine! dont make me cut u lol!! j/k! :twak:
> *


dammit a girl who drinks beer and she's violent.. :0 :0 :0 




iam glad we're on the same side :biggrin: lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 09:55 AM~15352315
> *dammit a girl who drinks beer and she's violent..  :0  :0  :0
> iam glad we're on the same side  :biggrin:  lol
> *



:uh: :uh: 

hahaha are we?? hmmm...buy me a beer & we can talk! lol!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going too :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 13 2009, 11:01 PM~15350102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YALL ARE A HOTMESS..LMAO!!!......


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 11:29 AM~15353035
> *:0 WHO HAVE YOU BEEN HANGING OUT WITH......LOL
> YALL ARE A HOTMESS..LMAO!!!......
> *



hmmm i wonder who!!!! i aint EVA scurrred lol!!!

hotmess?? look who's talking killa!!! hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 10:42 AM~15353143
> *hmmm i wonder who!!!! i aint EVA scurrred lol!!!
> 
> hotmess?? look who's talking killa!!! hahahaha :biggrin:
> *



:0 ..... :uh: I HAVENT CUT ANYONE...... YET..LMAO!....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 11:43 AM~15353158
> *:0 ..... :uh:    I HAVENT CUT ANYONE......  YET..LMAO!....
> *



me either! lol!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214,wats up low4life homies!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WHOS GOING TO HOP????


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 
5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!! 
DON'T FORGET,CHILDREN ARE WELCOMED 
TO THIS PARTY ....WE'LL
HAVE 1st,2nd AND 3rd PLACE TROPHIES FOR 
THE KIDS IN BEST COSTUMES.
ALSO, TROPHY FOR MOST PARTICIPATES BY CAR CLUB 
ULA,ULC AND ALL THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS WELCOMED !!!
DONATION ENTRY FEE (PER PERSON) *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, People's Choice

What up homie :wave:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 14 2009, 01:08 PM~15354664
> *WHOS GOING TO HOP????
> *


if u wanna hop then go ahead !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

It's right around the corner people! Get ready to party! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 09:14 AM~15352478
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> hahaha are we?? hmmm...buy me a beer & we can talk! lol!
> *


if a beer can get me a conversation then iam buying you a case and see how far that will take me :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 06:14 PM~15357339
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave:
> *


what's up bro ,you on the boat? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2009, 04:18 PM~15357379
> *what's up bro ,you on the boat? :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: That's my life story, but come Nov. 22 i won't be. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 05:59 PM~15357152
> *if a beer can get me a conversation then iam buying you a case and see how far that will take me  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


:machinegun: :machinegun: 

a foot in ur ass! hahaha


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 14 2009, 03:34 PM~15355514
> *It's right around the corner people!  Get ready to party! :biggrin:
> *


party is my middle name lol :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:06 PM~15357799
> *:0
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> ...


ok in that case i'll stick with the 1 beer :biggrin: lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:07 PM~15357812
> *ok in that case i'll stick with the 1 beer  :biggrin:  lol
> *



thats it???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:08 PM~15357826
> *thats it???
> *


well i dont want a foot up my ass.. tell you wha.. we can drink as many as u want till you start talkin about how you wanna kill everyone.. cuz then iam garnnnnn


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 14 2009, 10:29 AM~15353035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn... yall women are dangerous up north.. and i thought Waco and Austin girls were bad.. lol jk jk


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, texican, miggy254, ms_tx_legend214

:wave: What's going on?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 06:19 PM~15357933
> *4 Members: FPEREZII, texican, miggy254, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> :wave: What's going on?
> *


chillin bro.. how u doin? now i gotta take my car to the shop in da morning.. sucks


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15357866
> *well i dont want a foot up my ass.. tell you wha.. we can drink as many as u want till you start talkin about how you wanna kill everyone.. cuz then iam garnnnnn
> *



BUDLIGHT IS SAFE THEN...just dont bring the patron or it will get violent hahhahaha


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:16 PM~15357907
> *:0  :0
> oh damn... yall women are dangerous up north.. and i thought Waco and Austin girls were bad.. lol jk jk
> *



wat are you talking bout? we are angels!!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15357933
> *4 Members: FPEREZII, texican, miggy254, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> :wave: What's going on?
> *



:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:27 PM~15358008
> *BUDLIGHT IS SAFE THEN...just dont bring the patron or it will get violent hahhahaha
> *


PATRON.. :cheesy: ....OH WAIT...I FORGOT TO TELL YOU....


I STOPPED DRINKING......


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:16 PM~15357907
> *:0  :0
> oh damn... yall women are dangerous up north.. and i thought Waco and Austin girls were bad.. lol jk jk
> *




ITS THAT NAWF SIDE PLAYA

















LMMFAO!!!!...IM J/K......EXCEPT FOR MS_ TEXAS_LEGEND......LOL..SHE REAL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:27 PM~15358008
> *BUDLIGHT IS SAFE THEN...just dont bring the patron or it will get violent hahhahaha
> *


u sure? i was gonna bring u a bottle.. but ok :cheesy: budlight it is then. ill have sum at the show


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:28 PM~15358020
> *wat are you talking bout? we are angels!!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *




O'RLY???





OH I MEAN YA' RLY....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 05:24 PM~15357975
> *chillin bro.. how u doin? now i gotta take my car to the shop in da morning.. sucks
> *


 :0 Gotta pay cost to be the boss Miggy. You know that ain't nothing for you big baller. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 14 2009, 07:29 PM~15358033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



real wat???   :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 14 2009, 06:29 PM~15358033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea her song on her myspace page is master p bout it bout it ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:31 PM~15358058
> *u sure? i was gonna bring u a bottle.. but ok  :cheesy:  budlight it is then. ill have sum at the show
> *



:0 

bring the bottle!!!! i'll promise i'll act civilized!!! lol


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:34 PM~15358091
> *is it lent? wait thats around easter time lol...
> lol yea her song on her myspace page is master p bout it bout it ...
> *


THIS FOO SAID LENT!!...LOL..........







TOLD YOU.....SHE BOUT IT..


LOOK ..... SHH..... HERE SHE COMES..LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:34 PM~15358091
> *is it lent? wait thats around easter time lol...
> lol yea her song on her myspace page is master p bout it bout it ...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey hey hey myspace & LIL are separate pages....dont get it twisted lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 06:32 PM~15358071
> *:0  Gotta pay cost to be the boss Miggy. You know that ain't nothing for you big baller. :biggrin:
> *


man iam tellin u if its not 1 thing its another.. i barely bought new tires on Saturday and now this.. but iam no baller.. thats why me and D~LowLady~E are gonna have a jar going around at the show so people can donate to our 2010 Las Vegas Supershow Fund... you wanna put in? its for a good cause .. we'll just make people think its going towards buying books for kids in school.. that works everytime


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 07:36 PM~15358112
> *THIS FOO SAID LENT!!...LOL..........
> TOLD YOU.....SHE BOUT IT..
> LOOK .....  SHH..... HERE SHE COMES..LOL
> *



hahaha u go to church?? hahaha!!!



wat u say bout me?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 05:34 PM~15358091
> *lol yea her song on her myspace page is master p bout it bout it ...
> *


You better watch out Miggy she's gonna get you. *RUN*!!!! bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:38 PM~15358128
> *man iam tellin u if its not 1 thing its another.. i barely bought new tires on Saturday and now this.. but iam no baller.. thats why me and D~LowLady~E are gonna have a jar going around at the show so people can donate to our 2010 Las Vegas Supershow Fund... you wanna put in? its for a good cause .. we'll just make people think its going towards buying books for kids in school.. that works everytime
> *



:angry: give me a percentage and i wont tell!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 14 2009, 06:35 PM~15358104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iam gonna call u later so i can hear you say uhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 07:39 PM~15358144
> *You better watch out Miggy she's gonna get you. RUN!!!! bwahahahahahahahaha
> *




:roflmao: already i got a new homie!!! u get a beer at the next show lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:40 PM~15358160
> *pinky swear?
> 
> well cuz u know how mexicans are.. we quit drinking for lent then once its over we're all gettin fucked up .. maybe thats just how we do it down here in da Southhhhh knw wha im tawkin bout
> ...



si uh huh pinky swear *cross fingers behind my back*

hahahaha they get all fucked up on easter right after mass hahahaha

how u gonna call u aint cool enough to have my # lol :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 05:38 PM~15358128
> *man iam tellin u if its not 1 thing its another.. i barely bought new tires on Saturday and now this.. but iam no baller.. thats why me and D~LowLady~E are gonna have a jar going around at the show so people can donate to our 2010 Las Vegas Supershow Fund... you wanna put in? its for a good cause .. we'll just make people think its going towards buying books for kids in school.. that works everytime
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You are a fool homie, I didn't get to make Vegas this year either, but I got a plan for next year. I'm going to do it the hood way, save my income tax money. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Oct 14 2009, 06:39 PM~15358144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k  shhh i guess us 3 will be in Vegas next year.. oops i mean the lil kids in school will be so happy to have new books :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 05:40 PM~15358160
> *well cuz u know how mexicans are.. we quit drinking for lent then once its over we're all gettin fucked up .. maybe thats just how we do it down here in da Southhhhh knw wha im tawkin bout
> iam gonna call u later so i can hear you say uhhhhhhhhhh  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15358190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You are a fool homie, I didn't get to make Vegas this year either, but I got a plan this year. I'm going to do it the hood way, save my income tax money. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

take notes D~LowLady~E & Miggy lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 05:42 PM~15358187
> *si uh huh pinky swear *cross fingers behind my back*
> 
> hahahaha they get all fucked up on easter right after mass hahahaha
> ...


 :0 Ouch :burn: homie.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:44 PM~15358214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> take notes D~LowLady~E & Miggy lol
> *




LOL.....HOW YOU THINK IM PAYING FOR YOUR DATES WEDDING LOL J/K


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15358191
> *iam tellin u.. iam gonna be sittin in the back corner at the show when my back against the wall so i wont get shanked
> 
> k    shhh i guess us 3 will be in Vegas next year.. oops i mean the lil kids in school will be so happy to have new books  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: 

im not violent quit making ppl think that LOL :twak: 


wooooowooooo vegas!!! cant wait to go back only 359 days left hahahaha 

yup lil kids will be very SMART! 










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 14 2009, 06:42 PM~15358187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats the way to do it .. save me some too


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:42 PM~15358187
> *si uh huh pinky swear *cross fingers behind my back*
> 
> hahahaha they get all fucked up on easter right after mass hahahaha
> ...




I GOT IT..





PSST WHATS IT WORTH TO YA .LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Oct 14 2009, 07:46 PM~15358247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA! OH YEA MY DATE....TELL HER DONT FORGET TO BUY HER OWN TICKET LOL!!! SO AFTER SHE'S MARRIED I GOTTA FIND A NEW DATE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 06:46 PM~15358247
> *:0 Ouch :burn:  homie.
> *


i know


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 06:47 PM~15358263
> *I GOT IT..
> PSST  WHATS IT WORTH TO YA  .LOL
> *


a bottle of patron


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 06:47 PM~15358263
> *I GOT IT..
> PSST  WHATS IT WORTH TO YA  .LOL
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:48 PM~15358280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HAHAHA! OH YEA MY DATE....TELL HER DONT FORGET TO BUY HER OWN TICKET LOL!!! SO AFTER SHE'S MARRIED I GOTTA FIND A  NEW DATE
> *



NAH YOU GOT MIGGY....LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 14 2009, 07:47 PM~15358259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R U TRYING TO SELL UR FRIENDSHIP FOR A TRIP TO VEGAS?? DO IT!!!! THEN I'LL CHANGE MY # AND U HAVE A FREE TRIP! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 05:46 PM~15358252
> *LOL.....HOW YOU THINK IM PAYING FOR YOUR DATES WEDDING  LOL  J/K
> 
> *


With that big payoff from the Houston show. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15358300
> *NAH  YOU GOT MIGGY....LMAO!
> *


naw she has FPEREZII now..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15358303
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> THERE U GO CRYING AGAIN...IM STARTING TO WORRY BOUT U!
> ...


 :0 ....... :cheesy: K


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 14 2009, 07:49 PM~15358294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:51 PM~15358319
> *naw she has FPEREZII now..
> *



:uh: :uh: 


IM WIT WHOEVER BUYS THE BEERS...LOL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15358324
> *:0 ....... :cheesy:  K
> *


i just moved her out my #1 spot on myspace and put u there  so whats up


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15358317
> *With that big payoff from the Houston show. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ...WE DONT SPEAK OF SUCH MATTERS..



LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:53 PM~15358340
> *:uh:  :uh:
> IM WIT WHOEVER BUYS THE BEERS...LOL
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:54 PM~15358357
> *i just moved her out my #1 spot on myspace and put u there    so whats up
> *


LMAO!..I SPIT OUT MY WATER............LOL


PUT HER BACK PLEASE....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok something just came to mind... i hope yall dont have husbands who be gettin on here too and they gonna read all this and iam really gonna get my ass whooped ... 















p.s. guys if yall reading this.. its all for fun and killing time .. thank u come again


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15358357
> *i just moved her out my #1 spot on myspace and put u there    so whats up
> *



:uh: :uh: 

ITS OK I'M SURE OTHERS HAVE ME #1 ON MYSPACE  :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:54 PM~15358365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAH....THATS ME....


DAMN YOU GOT PHOTOBUCKET ON LOCK .LOL


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 05:51 PM~15358319
> *naw she has FPEREZII now..
> *


Whooh, hol up swol up...you got the wrong guy. I know it can be painful that she don't wanna give you the digit's, *but you have to let it go*....i repet *let it go.* bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 06:55 PM~15358372
> *LMAO!..I SPIT OUT MY WATER............LOL
> PUT HER BACK  PLEASE....
> *


*WOW *



wait wait wha were we talkin about again?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:55 PM~15358383
> *ok something just came to mind... i hope yall dont have husbands who be gettin on here too and they gonna read all this and iam really gonna get my ass whooped ...
> p.s. guys if yall reading this.. its all for fun and killing time .. thank u come again
> *


UMM.....I THOUGHT YOU KNEW...LOL.......


NAH ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN.......WERE CLOWIN ON MS_TX_LEGEND


*DISCLAIMER DO NOT TAKE WHATEVER IS WRITTEN HERE TO HEART*
I KNW HOW PEEPS CAN TRIP :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 14 2009, 07:55 PM~15358372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUSBAND??? WTF IS THAT??</span>

<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>IM AS SINGLE AS CAN BE!!! HUSBAND IS NOT IN MY VOCABULARY!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:56 PM~15358390
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> ITS OK I'M SURE OTHERS HAVE ME #1 ON MYSPACE  :biggrin:
> *


i was just kiddin...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 05:56 PM~15358407
> *WOW
> wait wait wha were we talkin about again?
> *


 :0 That's just wrong Miggy.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 14 2009, 07:56 PM~15358392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2!!!! WE'RE JUST HAVING FUN!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15358421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

THIS LOOKS TO BE AN EXCITING SHOW.......I DIDNT PREREG THOUGH.........  












BACK ON TOPIC.LOL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit iam even missing my novela cuz of this but oh well... everyone knows the good sister is sick and bout to die but only cuz the bad sister pushed her down the stairs cuz she's in love wit the good sister's man but he dont want her.. ill catch up tomorrow lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:01 PM~15358468
> *4realz u aint even liein...
> ok i was just makin sure.. cuz this is hilarious.. we're all just having fun blowing up this topic.  when everyone gets on here to read about the show they all gonna be like WTF is all this 10 pages of bullshit lol that aint got shit to do about the show
> oh yea i forgot..
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

My wife sent mine in about 2 weeks ago. She is worried that the kids won't get to go trick or treating, so i have to find somewhere for them to go, you guys heard of anything.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 07:03 PM~15358484
> *THIS LOOKS TO BE AN EXCITING SHOW.......I DIDNT PREREG THOUGH.........
> BACK ON TOPIC.LOL
> *


its 25 bucks if u do it before the 25th and 35 bucks at the show. i was gonna send mine in on Friday but i got car problems today so i guess i gotta pay that first. damn alternator went out on me iam still pissed but oh well shit happens


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 14 2009, 08:03 PM~15358484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YALL BOTH ARE FOOLS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 06:04 PM~15358510
> *HELL YEA!!! ITS ALL GOOD!!!! (MIGGY STARTED IT LOL) BUT LETS TAKE THIS TO MYSPACE!!! HAHAHAHA!!! AND HAVE MY BEER READY AT THE
> TTT
> 
> *


No, come on guys don't leave me all alone.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 14 2009, 07:04 PM~15358510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know Dallas Lowriders is having their annual party and we was thinking bout hittin that up Sat night.. but somewhere i read where Sam Torres is doing something for the kids on Sat night too.. either one would be nice.. i still gotta reserve my room. i need a secretary cuz i keep forgetting shit


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

D~LowLady~E








she left us


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 08:08 PM~15358567
> *No, come on guys don't leave me all alone.
> *



:uh: 


 


hmmm...ok sir! lol & as for ideas for the kids...hit up the rich areas...they got the best candy & haunted houses lol....i havent been in years and dont have kids so idk where to go...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:05 PM~15358530
> *its 25 bucks if u do it before the 25th and 35 bucks at the show. i was gonna send mine in on Friday but i got car problems today so i guess i gotta pay that first. damn alternator went out on me iam still pissed but oh well shit happens
> *




I KNOW PEOPLE THAT KNOW PEOPLE....LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:09 PM~15358595
> *ill have some ice colded in the cooler so if u see me just say whats up.. hopefully i dont get to studdering cuz iam shy when it comes to meeting new people
> 
> 
> ...



im shy too! so i guess just have a sign on the cooler that says: 

MS_TX_LEGEND214 


& i'll know its u! and i'll say hi! lol


how much does secretary job pay?? i need a part time job! lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:09 PM~15358595
> *ill have some ice colded in the cooler so if u see me just say whats up.. hopefully i dont get to studdering cuz iam shy when it comes to meeting new people
> i know Dallas Lowriders is having their annual party and we was thinking bout hittin that up Sat night.. but somewhere i read where Sam Torres is doing something for the kids on Sat night too.. either one would be nice.. i still gotta reserve my room. i need a secretary cuz i keep forgetting shit
> *


I had talked to Tim, he told me that they might have something for the kids, but has not got back to me yet. I found rooms for like $50-$60 bucks a night at the Days Inn Ph# (972) 686-9800. I told Alex from KOP about them as well.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 08:12 PM~15358640
> *I KNOW PEOPLE THAT KNOW PEOPLE....LOL
> *



HGC!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, FPEREZII, miggy254, D~LowLady~E, fatmexican55


:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:11 PM~15358628
> *:uh:
> 
> hmmm...ok sir! lol & as for ideas for the kids...hit up the rich areas...they got the best candy & haunted houses lol....i havent been in years and dont have kids so idk where to go...
> *


..N. OAK CLIFF.....BY THE GOLF COURSE,......AND HIGHLAND PARK  ...OOO AND SWISS AVE.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15358662
> *HGC!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



..AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 08:14 PM~15358685
> *..N. OAK CLIFF.....BY THE GOLF COURSE,......AND HIGHLAND PARK   ...OOO  AND SWISS AVE.
> *



see i knew a parent would know!!! lol my dad usually left us and went to the bar...and now i follow in his footsteps lol!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 06:12 PM~15358640
> *I KNOW PEOPLE THAT KNOW PEOPLE....LOL
> *


Man you know a lot of ppl, i just know the one ppl and i get a ok rate. :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15358652
> *I had talked to Tim, he told me that they might have something for the kids, but has not got back to me yet. I found rooms for like $50-$60 bucks a night at the Days Inn Ph# (972) 686-9800. I told Alex from KOP about them as well.
> *




YEAH I HAVE A TABLE RESERVED ....ALEX AND MONA ARE GOIN WITH US TO THE DLR EVENT....BUT I TOLD THEM ID LET THEM KNOW IF SOMETHIGN ELSE POPPED UP...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 08:15 PM~15358696
> *..AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



had to....lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15358649
> *im shy too! so i guess just have a sign on the cooler that says:
> 
> MS_TX_LEGEND214
> ...


iam gonna have to be a fool and do that.. watch.. once u get to know me you'll see iam the type that does stupid shit in public just to make everyone laugh... you'll hardly see me in "serious mode" unless i just got pulled over by the cops or my cable got cut off.. other then that iam always in a good mood 



> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15358652
> *I had talked to Tim, he told me that they might have something for the kids, but has not got back to me yet. I found rooms for like $50-$60 bucks a night at the Days Inn Ph# (972) 686-9800. I told Alex from KOP about them as well.
> *


thanks bro iam gonna have to check into that.. some guys in the club be wanting to stay in them high dollar hotels.. i just need a bed and a shower and iam good. oh yea and free breakfast


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15358649
> *im shy too! so i guess just have a sign on the cooler that says:
> 
> MS_TX_LEGEND214
> ...


OH GIMME AN EFFING BREAK :uh: ...MEET AT AT THE STAGE AROUND 2:30.....



MIGGY BRING THE BEER CHELA BRING YOSELF..LOL




DONE




THAT WILL BE 3285.00 PLEASE



SET UP LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 07:16 PM~15358707
> *Man you know a lot of ppl, i just know the one ppl and i get a ok rate. :biggrin:
> *


I KNW THAT ONE PPL ALSO

LOL....J/K


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:18 PM~15358746
> *iam gonna have to be a fool and do that.. watch.. once u get to know me you'll see iam the type that does stupid shit in public just to make everyone laugh... you'll hardly see me in "serious mode" unless i just got pulled over by the cops or my cable got cut off.. other then that iam always in a good mood
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha bet u wont do it!!!! hahahaha

how much u looking to pay?? i got a couch, blanket, shower, towel & my dad can cook!!! lol i'll give u a homie discount! hahaha


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 07:17 PM~15358722
> *YEAH  I HAVE A TABLE RESERVED ....ALEX AND MONA ARE GOIN WITH US TO THE DLR EVENT....BUT I TOLD THEM ID LET THEM KNOW IF SOMETHIGN ELSE POPPED UP...
> *


thats whats up.. i mite be gettin the same hotel they do so if they go to the DLR event iam pretty sure ill be there wit them. they have their show this Sunday down in Austin.. 

ey u got myspace?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15358756
> *OH GIMME AN EFFING BREAK    :uh: ...MEET  AT AT THE STAGE AROUND 2:30.....
> MIGGY BRING THE BEER    CHELA  BRING  YOSELF..LOL
> DONE
> ...



damn us dallas girls are straight hustlas lol charging for everything!!! even if it aint ours lol!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 06:19 PM~15358756
> *OH GIMME AN EFFING BREAK    :uh: ...MEET  AT AT THE STAGE AROUND 2:30.....
> MIGGY BRING THE BEER    CHELA  BRING  YOSELF..LOL
> DONE
> ...


That's a good way to make money for Vegas
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15358770
> *hahaha bet u wont do it!!!! hahahaha
> 
> how much u looking to pay?? i got a couch, blanket, shower, towel & my dad can cook!!! lol i'll give u a homie discount! hahaha
> *



hey who else gets to say they got to stay at the TX LEGEND'S house?? lol....$50 is my offer!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:21 PM~15358779
> *thats whats up.. i mite be gettin the same hotel they do so if they go to the DLR event iam pretty sure ill be there wit them. they have their show this Sunday down in Austin..
> 
> ey u got myspace?
> *


 :biggrin: ...NOPE......

YEAH WE WANTED TO TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE, BUT IM NOT SURE...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15358756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldddd but iam not coming alone see  some more guys from the club are coming and they some loud ass mexicans .. and iam still not sure how many are coming.. could be just 3 or 4 or all 20 i never know with them. i just hope everyone votes on the cheap hotel..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 07:22 PM~15358798
> *That's a good way to make money for Vegas
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW HUH?!....LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:22 PM~15358785
> *damn us dallas girls are straight hustlas lol charging for everything!!! even if it aint ours lol!!!
> *


ITS HARD OUT THERE FOR A.....  


LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:25 PM~15358832
> *lol u wild
> 
> i wouldddd but iam not coming alone see  some more guys from the club are coming and they some loud ass mexicans .. and iam still not sure how many are coming.. could be just 3 or 4 or all 20 i never know with them.  i just hope everyone votes on the cheap hotel..
> *



plenty of blankets and floor!!! here's the deal...$40/person & case of budlight no wait make it miller lite...i guess i can give my dad a cut! i take cash, he takes the beer lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 08:27 PM~15358858
> *ITS HARD OUT THERE FOR A.....
> LMAO!
> *



P.I.M.P.

HAHAHA

NO MORE MOVIES FOR U!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:27 PM~15358865
> *plenty of blankets and floor!!! here's the deal...$40/person & case of budlight no wait make it miller lite...i guess i can give my dad a cut! i take cash, he takes the beer lol
> *


how far are you from mesquite? just asking


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:28 PM~15358881
> *P.I.M.P.
> 
> HAHAHA
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I HEARD THAT SOMEWHERE EARLIER ...STAYED IN MY HEAD....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 07:27 PM~15358858
> *ITS HARD OUT THERE FOR A.....
> LMAO!
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:28 PM~15358886
> *how far are you from mesquite? just asking
> *



20 MINS SOUTH IN THA OAK CLIFF HOOD LOL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:32 PM~15358935
> *20 MINS SOUTH IN THA OAK CLIFF HOOD LOL
> *


sounds alot better then 3 hours lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:30 PM~15358917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You ppl are crazy.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 08:29 PM~15358899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I HEARD THAT SOMEWHERE EARLIER ...STAYED IN MY HEAD....
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:34 PM~15358966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:33 PM~15358951
> *sounds alot better then 3 hours lol
> *


We got a 5 hr drive easy.  I would rather have your drive .


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:33 PM~15358951
> *sounds alot better then 3 hours lol
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:34 PM~15358966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:37 PM~15359007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LATE..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 08:38 PM~15359013
> *LATE..
> *



thx u both!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

OK....LADI....GENTLEMEN......IMMA BOUNCE


(IM SUPPOSED TO BE DOING HOMEWORK) :0 


LMAO!.....
:biggrin: 


LATER


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 07:36 PM~15358979
> *We got a 5 hr drive easy.   I would rather have your drive .
> *


i rather just have someone come by n pick me up so i can sleep on the way there and on the way back


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam bout to get up outta here too n bullshit on myspace, mocospace, facebook, migente, twitter, yahoo, blackland, blackplanet, chicanoworld, lowprofile, and check out wegoweb.org .. 


:biggrin: 


maybe someone's written me a comment today ahumz


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:45 PM~15359114
> *iam bout to get up outta here too n bullshit on myspace, mocospace, facebook, migente, twitter, yahoo, blackland, blackplanet, chicanoworld, lowprofile, and check out wegoweb.org ..
> :biggrin:
> maybe someone's written me a comment today ahumz
> *



& i thought i was bad lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, *ms_tx_legend214, miggy254*
See you later :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave: bye homies lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:46 PM~15359144
> *& i thought i was bad lol
> *


you are  


so newayz be on the lookout for a red lincoln towncar and by the back drivers tire you will see a green cooler with a white top thats gonna have a sign on it with ur name k? now dont take the cooler but you can drink a few of whats inside.. ahh man i hope iam not asleep when u walk up to the car.. lol


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:52 PM~15359218
> *you are
> so newayz be on the lookout for a red lincoln towncar and by the back drivers tire you will see a green cooler with a white top thats gonna have a sign on it with ur name k? now dont take the cooler but you can drink a few of whats inside.. ahh man i hope iam not asleep when u walk up to the car.. lol
> *


SHE WILL ONLY DRINK ONE... MAYBE ONE AND A HALF... :biggrin: :biggrin: SHE'S A LIGHTWEIGHT...  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15361300
> *SHE WILL ONLY DRINK ONE... MAYBE ONE AND A HALF...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SHE'S A LIGHTWEIGHT...   :biggrin:
> *



STFU! aint no one talking to u!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 08:52 PM~15359218
> *you are
> so newayz be on the lookout for a red lincoln towncar and by the back drivers tire you will see a green cooler with a white top thats gonna have a sign on it with ur name k? now dont take the cooler but you can drink a few of whats inside.. ahh man i hope iam not asleep when u walk up to the car.. lol
> *



hahaha if u wake up to an empty cooler u know i was there! and dont worry i'll come back around and say thanks! lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Oct 14 2009, 10:15 PM~15361300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:16 PM~15357907
> *:0  :0
> oh damn... yall women are dangerous up north.. and i thought what u kno about Tha Co foo*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 07:58 PM~15358421
> *UMM.....I THOUGHT YOU KNEW...LOL.......
> NAH ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN.......WERE CLOWIN ON MS_TX_LEGEND
> *DISCLAIMER  DO NOT TAKE WHATEVER IS WRITTEN HERE TO HEART*
> ...


what up D~Low, tell my homie E i said whats up


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:53 AM~15363497
> *what up D~Low, tell my homie E i said whats up
> *


HIYA KING HOWYA DOIN?.......ILL LET HIM KNOW....HOPE THE FAMILY IS WELL.... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

PRE-SHOW PARTY....












Wego Tour Stop 
2ND Annual Torres Empire Car Show Dallas, Texas Nov. 1, 2009
Hotel Info: Fairfield Inn By Marriott Dallas Mesquite
4020 Towne Crossing Boulevard
Mesquite, TX 75150
(972) 686-8286
Please call to book your room by October 23, 2009 for Discount
$64.00 plus Tax Ask for “Rollerz Only” Group Rate Discount
Any problems contact Manager Michael 972.686.8286


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Oct 15 2009, 06:09 PM~15369163
> *PRE-SHOW PARTY....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Oct 15 2009, 05:09 PM~15369163
> *PRE-SHOW PARTY....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Whut it dew homies


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 14 2009, 06:17 PM~15358722
> *YEAH  I HAVE A TABLE RESERVED ....ALEX AND MONA ARE GOIN WITH US TO THE DLR EVENT....BUT I TOLD THEM ID LET THEM KNOW IF SOMETHIGN ELSE POPPED UP...
> *


theres a rollerz party that will be better :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2009, 05:50 PM~15370178
> *theres a rollerz party that will be better  :0
> *


Just for the adults though right? I need something that is for the kids too.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15370251
> *Just for the adults though right? I need something that is for the kids too.
> *


x2.....not that I wouldn't enjoy myself but I need something for the kids


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 07:11 PM~15370406
> *x2.....not that I wouldn't enjoy myself but I need something for the kids
> *


x3 .. i need somewhere i can take mrchavez and tito to


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 06:28 PM~15370592
> *x3 .. i need somewhere i can take mrchavez and tito to
> *


That's not nice Miggy :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 15 2009, 08:51 PM~15370865
> *That's not nice Miggy  :nono:
> *


well ,atleast he was tinking of them :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 06:53 PM~15370894
> *well ,atleast he was tinking of them :biggrin:
> *


Well you do have a point Alex, i guess it's ok then :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 15 2009, 08:56 PM~15370941
> *Well you do have a point Alex, i guess it's ok then :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol... i cant wait to go out n get candy.. i always hit up the rich white part of town


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2009, 06:50 PM~15370178
> *theres a rollerz party that will be better  :0
> *


..IM SURE .....LOL WERE NEEDING A KID FRIENDLY VENUE THOUGH....:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2009, 07:50 PM~15370178
> *theres a rollerz party that will be better  :0
> *



im kidLESS so i'll be @ rollerz party! :biggrin: round 2 of vegas?? lol


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15372121
> *im kidLESS so i'll be @ rollerz party!  :biggrin: round 2 of vegas?? lol
> *


O'RLY???



:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15372121
> *im kidLESS so i'll be @ rollerz party!  :biggrin: round 2 of vegas?? lol
> *


wait correction...only kid i'll be partying wit is....THE KIDD! lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:19 PM~15372148
> *O'RLY???
> :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:19 PM~15372153
> *wait correction...only kid i'll be partying wit is....THE KIDD! lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL......LOCA..... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:20 PM~15372165
> *:yes:
> *


COSTUME????.......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:20 PM~15372168
> *LOL......LOCA..... :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 


thats me :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:21 PM~15372188
> *:uh:
> thats me  :biggrin:
> *


YES...I KNOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:21 PM~15372183
> *COSTUME????.......
> *



idk not sure if i wanna look like a fool at the station...u know i gotta do tha show that nite 7-10p homie!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:22 PM~15372209
> *idk not sure if i wanna look like a fool at the station...u know i gotta do  tha show that nite 7-10p homie!!!
> *


AND!!???...FOOL :biggrin: I WOULD MAKE IT A PIONT TO GO TO THE STATION DRESSED UP....WTH!?...YOUR SLIPPIN HOMEGIRL....

LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave: hello ladies,how are ya this evening?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

THIS COULD BE YOU..... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:23 PM~15372222
> *AND!!???...FOOL :biggrin:  I WOULD MAKE IT A PIONT TO GO TO THE STATION DRESSED UP....WTH!?...YOUR SLIPPIN HOMEGIRL....
> 
> LOL
> *



i'll see wats up homegirl!!! lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 10:25 PM~15372258
> *:wave:  :wave: hello ladies,how are ya this evening?
> *



 :wave: hello homie!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 09:25 PM~15372258
> *:wave:  :wave: hello ladies,how are ya this evening?
> *


GOOD SIR...HOW ARE U AND MONA DOIN??



GOOD I HOPE...READY FOR THE TRIP UP HERE??


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

OR THIS 












LMAO!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:26 PM~15372276
> *GOOD SIR...HOW ARE THE MONA DOIN??
> GOOD I  HOPE...READY FOR THE TRIP UP HERE??
> *


she's good,yeah we are ready,just have to finish our show this weekend


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:25 PM~15372260
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 09:28 PM~15372316
> *she's good,yeah we are ready,just have to finish our show this weekend
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW....WE WANTED TO MAKE BUT IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE WE WILL AS OF RIGHT NOW...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:29 PM~15372336
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



SEE THERE.. :cheesy: .ITS LOVE.......YOU DONT NEED A DATE ..LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:30 PM~15372340
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW....WE WANTED TO MAKE  BUT IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE WE WILL AS OF RIGHT NOW...
> *


that's cool,we'll see you at the mesquite show,or halloween night :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:30 PM~15372350
> *SEE THERE.. :cheesy: .ITS LOVE.......YOU DONT NEED A DATE ..LOL
> *




:biggrin: right!!! hahahaha


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 09:32 PM~15372368
> *that's cool,we'll see you at the mesquite show,or halloween night  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

2 Members: *ms_tx_legend214, miggy254*





:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15372414
> *2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, miggy254
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:37 PM~15372438
> *:angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

WEGO'S TIM "PEOPLE'S CHOICE" THANKS FOR COMING TO RO PRE-SHOW PARTY IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 15 2009, 09:35 PM~15372414
> *2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, miggy254
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:37 PM~15372438
> *:angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15372121
> *im kidLESS so i'll be @ rollerz party!  :biggrin: round 2 of vegas?? lol
> *





:thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Oct 16 2009, 08:48 AM~15375686
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

:h5:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~+Oct 15 2009, 05:09 PM~15369163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII,* People's Choice*

Hey you lied.....Vegas did not look to boring to me buddy. :angry:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 10:44 AM~15376360
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, People's Choice
> 
> Hey you lied.....Vegas did not look to boring to me buddy. :angry:
> *


Certain parts of Vegas was not saying what part, but some was


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 09:44 AM~15376360
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, People's Choice
> 
> Hey you lied.....Vegas did not look to boring to me buddy. :angry:
> *


 :angry: BORING?

WTF...

PROOF...HE'S LIEING


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 10:51 AM~15376428
> *:angry: BORING?
> 
> WTF...
> ...


That video is a lie... I don't touch my own ass!!!!!! :no:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 08:51 AM~15376428
> *:angry: BORING?
> 
> WTF...
> ...


Thanks for the proof bRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 10:59 AM~15376516
> *Thanks for the proof bRO. :thumbsup:
> *


Don't believe that :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 09:00 AM~15376528
> *Don't believe that :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Ouch Tim, i thought we were friends....you cut me deep shrek. lol
Hey anyword on anything for the kids yet? :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 11:06 AM~15376590
> *Ouch Tim, i thought we were friends....you cut me deep shrek. lol
> Hey anyword on anything for the kids yet? :dunno:
> *


I don't think we are going to have a party


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 10:51 AM~15376428
> *:angry: BORING?
> 
> WTF...
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

*BUSTED!*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 10:12 AM~15376669
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BUSTED!
> *


NO ONECAN HIDE FROM ME


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 09:10 AM~15376636
> *I don't think we are going to have a party
> *


 :uh: WTF? :angry: J/K I will let the wifey know. Thank you


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

5 Members: D~LowLady~E, FPEREZII, *Bad Mamma Jamma*, THUGG PASSION 2, *ms_tx_legend214*



LADIES......GENTLEMEN........HOWS IT GOING ??? :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 11:15 AM~15376707
> *NO ONECAN HIDE FROM ME
> *



:uh: :uh: 


yup i see that...(im in the video too hahaha)


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 11:18 AM~15376755
> *5 Members: D~LowLady~E, FPEREZII, Bad Mamma Jamma, THUGG PASSION 2, ms_tx_legend214
> LADIES......GENTLEMEN........HOWS IT GOING ??? :biggrin:
> *



:wave: BORING! L.I.L. IS MY SURVIVAL ALONG W/ MYSPACE, TWITTER & FACEBOOK...OH AND YAHOO IM....TO GET ME THRU THIS BORING JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 16 2009, 10:18 AM~15376755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hahaha, next time try to hide harder!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 10:20 AM~15376775
> *:wave: BORING! L.I.L. IS MY SURVIVAL ALONG W/ MYSPACE, TWITTER & FACEBOOK...OH AND YAHOO IM....TO GET ME THRU THIS BORING JOB! :biggrin:
> *


EVERYTHING HERE IS BLOCKED....CEPT LIL..LOL...


SHHHHH... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 10:20 AM~15376775
> *:wave: BORING! L.I.L. IS MY SURVIVAL ALONG W/ MYSPACE, TWITTER & FACEBOOK...OH AND YAHOO IM....TO GET ME THRU THIS BORING JOB! :biggrin:
> *


Dayum calmada! That's a lot computer usage, lol! But your right makes the day go by faster........


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 10:22 AM~15376798
> *Dayum calmada!  That's a lot computer usage, lol!  But your right makes the day go by faster........
> *


SHES GONNA HAVE CARPEL TUNNEL SOON...LOL


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 10:00 AM~15376528
> *Don't believe that :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 11:20 AM~15376780
> *What up lady!
> Hahaha, next time try to hide harder!
> *



hahaha right!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 10:22 AM~15376805
> *SHES GONNA HAVE CARPEL TUNNEL SOON...LOL
> *


Yup she sure is, Watch out now!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 10:20 AM~15376780
> *What up lady!
> Hahaha, next time try to hide harder![/color]
> *



good luck  ...whos the chick taking shots?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 10:24 AM~15376816
> *:uh: hmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> ...



DANG , TIMMAY HAD A GOOD TIME IN VEGAS...LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 11:22 AM~15376798
> *Dayum calmada!  That's a lot computer usage, lol!  But your right makes the day go by faster........
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 10:25 AM~15376830
> *good luck  ...whos the chick taking shots?
> *


Shhh! No one knows that, but that's my girl cutie pie!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 10:28 AM~15376858
> *Shhh!  No one knows that, but that's my girl cutie pie!
> *


..TAKING SHOTS?.......YEAH THAT SOUNDS RIGHT ..... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

5 Members: FPEREZII,* ms_tx_legend214*, switches4life,* Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E*

Hello ladies :wave:, How's it going boiler.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 11:28 AM~15376858
> *Shhh!  No one knows that, but that's my girl cutie pie!
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 10:31 AM~15376904
> *5 Members: FPEREZII, ms_tx_legend214, switches4life, Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E
> 
> Hello ladies :wave:, How's it going boiler.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 11:31 AM~15376904
> *5 Members: FPEREZII, ms_tx_legend214, switches4life, Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E
> 
> Hello ladies :wave:, How's it going boiler.
> *



:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 11:29 AM~15376873
> *..TAKING SHOTS?.......YEAH  THAT SOUNDS RIGHT ..... :biggrin:
> *



:0 


:uh:

i just got a patron taste right now...i need a shot! ASAP!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 10:28 AM~15376858
> *Shhh!  No one knows that, but that's my girl cutie pie!
> *


she's kinda cute...but i wasnt sure if she came with her man or somethin...didnt wanna disrespect no one...does she come in here...i hope not lol....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 10:36 AM~15376958
> *:0
> :uh:
> 
> ...


ITS NOT IN YOUR PURSE??. :0 :0 .....LOL



YOU KNOW YOUR SUPPOSED TO CARRY IT ALONG WIHT YOU.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 10:31 AM~15376904
> *5 Members: FPEREZII, ms_tx_legend214, switches4life, Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E
> 
> Hello ladies :wave:, How's it going boiler.
> *


What up what up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 11:37 AM~15376977
> *ITS NOT IN YOUR PURSE??. :0  :0 .....LOL
> YOU KNOW YOUR SUPPOSED TO CARRY IT ALONG WIHT YOU.... :biggrin:
> *



:angry: I RAN OUT! GOTTA REFILL...GOTTA HIT UP MY TIO!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 10:36 AM~15376969
> *she's kinda cute...but i wasnt sure if she came with her man or somethin...didnt wanna disrespect no one...does she come in here...i hope not lol....
> *


Yea she's taken! They both get on here, her dude is the one with Tim, Kidd and Leap!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 10:39 AM~15377018
> *:angry: I RAN OUT! GOTTA REFILL...GOTTA HIT UP MY TIO!
> *


SEE ..... YOU NEVER GAVE ME THE HOOK UP..SO I HAD TO QUIT.... :uh: .


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 11:40 AM~15377023
> *Yea she's taken!  They both get on here, her dude is the one with Tim, Kidd and Leap!
> *



:biggrin: MR & MRS RIDINDRTY!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 11:48 AM~15377106
> *SEE .....  YOU NEVER GAVE ME THE HOOK UP..SO I HAD TO QUIT.... :uh: .
> *



U NEVER CALLED! :angry:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 10:51 AM~15377133
> *:biggrin: MR & MRS RIDINDRTY!!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I KNOW THEM
 



LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 10:52 AM~15377155
> *U NEVER CALLED!  :angry:
> *


OH...MY BAD  







:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 16 2009, 11:53 AM~15377171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



call me when u're ready!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 10:51 AM~15377133
> *:biggrin: MR & MRS RIDINDRTY!!
> 
> 
> ...


TYTE...my bad


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 11:00 AM~15377260
> *TYTE...my bad
> *


It's all good!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 11:25 AM~15376834
> *DANG , TIMMAY HAD A GOOD TIME IN VEGAS...LOL
> *


Don't believe those pics


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 12:40 PM~15377595
> *Don't believe those pics
> *



:uh: 


:yes: WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME!


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 10:38 AM~15377000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



C ya soon DANI'...


hmm wonder who took this pic?....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 11:40 AM~15377595
> *Don't believe those pics
> *


A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 11:47 AM~15377657
> *A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS....
> *


You aint ever lied about that!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 11:49 AM~15377674
> *You aint ever lied about that!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15377657
> *A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS....
> *


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

JUST GOT NEWS THAT Z-RO WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1st, BUT I DID GET BUN B TO COME DOWN AND PERFORM!!!!!!!!! BUN B WILL BE PEFORMING AT SAM SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1ST WITH TRAE AND MORE ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED LATER. HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 05:48 PM~15380566
> *JUST GOT NEWS THAT Z-RO WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1st, BUT I DID GET BUN B TO COME DOWN AND PERFORM!!!!!!!!! BUN B WILL BE PEFORMING AT SAM SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1ST WITH TRAE AND MORE ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED LATER.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



mannnn, i was looking forward to seeing ro


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I'm still trying to make the decisions for the suspension if it will have to be in the stock location etc! the amount of battery's for each class! the decision on if there will be a separate truck class or if the trucks will compete in the same class! I will post all of this up by next week (Monday)</span>*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Oct 16 2009, 04:48 PM~15380566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got his new cd if u want it on Sunday


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 16 2009, 04:33 PM~15381028
> *I'm still trying to make the decisions for the suspension if it will have to be in the stock location etc! the amount of battery's for each class! the decision on if there will be a separate truck class or if the trucks will compete in the same class! I will post all of this up by next week (Monday)</span>
> *


 :uh: :0 to bad "serve & collect" won't be ready. :angry: but "Turn N Heads" will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 04:48 PM~15380566
> *JUST GOT NEWS THAT Z-RO WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1st, BUT I DID GET BUN B TO COME DOWN AND PERFORM!!!!!!!!! BUN B WILL BE PEFORMING AT SAM SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1ST WITH TRAE AND MORE ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED LATER.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


can you try and get LOS TUCANES to perform then!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

i got his new cd if u want it on Sunday 
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 16 2009, 04:33 PM~15381028
> *I'm still trying to make the decisions for the suspension if it will have to be in the stock location etc! the amount of battery's for each class! the decision on if there will be a separate truck class or if the trucks will compete in the same class! I will post all of this up by next week (Monday)</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 16 2009, 04:33 PM~15381028
> *I'm still trying to make the decisions for the suspension if it will have to be in the stock location etc! the amount of battery's for each class! the decision on if there will be a separate truck class or if the trucks will compete in the same class! I will post all of this up by next week (Monday)</span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>1. subjected to change 
2. trucks and cars together
3. 38" lockup im street
4. decision on mounts
5. battery's 
but mainly subjected to change


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634

What's good Brian :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Trucks with cars is a no no :nono: :nono: :nono: Is rollin in charge of the hop?What happen to second and third place? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 04:48 PM~15380566
> *JUST GOT NEWS THAT Z-RO WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1st, BUT I DID GET BUN B TO COME DOWN AND PERFORM!!!!!!!!! BUN B WILL BE PEFORMING AT SAM SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1ST WITH TRAE AND MORE ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED LATER.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2009, 04:37 PM~15381058
> *awwww mannnnnnnnnnnn
> i got his new cd if u want it on Sunday
> *


bring me one tomorrow........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 16 2009, 09:03 PM~15382184
> *can you try and get LOS TUCANES to perform then!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 17 2009, 10:57 AM~15386391
> *bring  me  one  tomorrow........
> *


i got you homie  iam bout to head down to Austin already.. see ya tomorrow wey


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 04:48 PM~15380566
> *JUST GOT NEWS THAT Z-RO WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1st, BUT I DID GET BUN B TO COME DOWN AND PERFORM!!!!!!!!! BUN B WILL BE PEFORMING AT SAM SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1ST WITH TRAE AND MORE ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED LATER.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Get PitBull for one of the shows or Dj Laz


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 12:42 PM~15386894
> *Get PitBull for one of the shows or Dj Laz
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 01:42 PM~15386894
> *Get PitBull for one of the shows or Dj Laz
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 17 2009, 12:52 PM~15386934
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


OH DAMN.. :0 ..I WAS SO SURPRISED TO SEE DJ LAZ I SKIPPED OVER PITT....LOL




GET PAULWALL.....OH WAIT........NEVERMIND :uh: HE WAS THERE AND I STILL DIDNT SEE HIM......LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 17 2009, 12:52 PM~15386934
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHATS UP GIRL.. :biggrin: .....DONT FORGET THE SHOUT OUT TONIGHT...... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 16 2009, 04:33 PM~15381028
> *I'm still trying to make the decisions for the suspension if it will have to be in the stock location etc! the amount of battery's for each class! the decision on if there will be a separate truck class or if the trucks will compete in the same class! I will post all of this up by next week (Monday)</span>
> *


IS THE MIDWEST PEPS COMING TO PLAY? :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 17 2009, 01:58 PM~15386961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



already u know i got ya!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 17 2009, 12:24 PM~15387083
> *IS THE MIDWEST PEPS COMING TO PLAY? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 17 2009, 10:33 PM~15390271
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


It's going to be a good one...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 16 2009, 04:33 PM~15381028
> *Alright more changes! The classes have been changed!
> There will be
> Single Pump Street ---- <span style=\'color:red\'>1st Place $500.00 2nd Place $200.00
> ...


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 17 2009, 10:52 PM~15390410
> *Alright more changes! The classes have been changed!
> There will be
> Single Pump Street ----    <span style=\'color:red\'>1st Place  $500.00          2nd Place $200.00
> ...


SOUND GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 17 2009, 09:52 PM~15390410
> * who ever puts it down the most (Hopping against anyone pulling up and hopping win or loss! fixing your car if it breaks etc... you get what I'm saying) will receive $500.00 Cash From ME !</span>
> Also There will be a second Place prize in all Hop categories of $200.00 cash!
> Rules are still being made!</span>
> *



:0 This is a chance to show all the haters how well your cars are built guy's. This should be good, sucks i have to miss it. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 17 2009, 09:52 PM~15390410
> *Alright more changes! The classes have been changed!
> There will be
> Single Pump Street ----    <span style=\'color:red\'>1st Place  $500.00          2nd Place $200.00
> ...


HELL YEAH!!!!, :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 17 2009, 12:24 PM~15387083
> *IS THE MIDWEST PEPS COMING TO PLAY? :biggrin:
> *


Yep they comin :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15391107
> *Yep they comin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh shit,, its on then, :cheesy: cant wait


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 22 2009, 03:50 PM~15155453
> *the only chumps on here are u & ur clownass brother
> just my 2 centavos puto
> *


dee dee dee i'm sorry for not paying attention to you lol :0


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 17 2009, 09:52 PM~15390410
> *Alright more changes! The classes have been changed!
> There will be
> Single Pump Street ----    <span style=\'color:red\'>1st Place  $500.00          2nd Place $200.00
> ...


whats required on the street hopp how many batteries


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Just letting everybody know that you CANNOT bring coolers to the show Saturday or Sunday. Not for move in on Saturday or during the show on Sunday. This is not our rule it is the people who owns the building, they will have food and drinks for sale Sunday during the show, so please respect the building and don't bring any food Saturday or Sunday. If you have any questions about it you can call me at 214-356-0352 and I will be glad to help you


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 17 2009, 01:50 AM~15384692
> *Trucks with cars is a no no :nono:  :nono:  :nono: Is rollin in charge of the hop?What happen to second and third place? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yes Rollin is in charge of the hop


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I beleave the hop will be hotter than a 5 dollar pistol on a saturday nite in the back of "shoes" cadi. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 18 2009, 09:55 PM~15397393
> *I beleave the hop will be hotter than a 5 dollar pistol on a saturday nite in the back of  "shoes" cadi. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 , i didnt get it, but a do believe the hop is going to steal the show


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2009, 09:58 PM~15397428
> *:0 , i didnt get it, but a do believe the hop is going to steal the show
> *


Yes sir it is when u comin down.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 18 2009, 10:55 PM~15397393
> *I beleave the hop will be hotter than a 5 dollar pistol on a saturday nite in the back of  "shoes" cadi. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up radical kings :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

just chillin sir will be hittin you up tomorrow


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 18 2009, 10:07 PM~15397536
> *just chillin sir will be hittin you up tomorrow
> *


ok sir


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 18 2009, 10:02 PM~15397496
> *Yes sir it is when u comin down.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2009, 10:09 PM~15397559
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


If u come down before the show swing by the shop and we can go get lunch or dinner.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 18 2009, 10:10 PM~15397582
> *If u come down before the show swing by the shop and we can go get lunch or dinner.
> *


orale ,  you know we are gona talk about those midwest chippers topic :biggrin: , ITS ALL ABOUT THE GULF COAST HOPPERS


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15397626
> *orale ,   you know we are gona talk about those midwest chippers topic :biggrin: , ITS ALL ABOUT THE GULF COAST HOPPERS
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 18 2009, 10:55 PM~15397393
> *I beleave the hop will be hotter than a 5 dollar pistol on a saturday nite in the back of  "shoes" cadi. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 18 2009, 10:38 PM~15397840
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 18 2009, 10:10 PM~15397582
> *If u come down before the show swing by the shop and we can go get lunch or dinner.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like its gonna be one hella of a show .......


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Reminder to all who are any coolers on Saturday or Sunday![/b]

Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit! See everyone at the show............. :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 12:39 PM~15401576
> *Reminder to all who are any coolers on Saturday or Sunday!*
> 
> Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit!  See everyone at the show.............  :biggrin:
> [/b]





:0 ...THERES STILL TIME???....THOUGHT I MISSED IT.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 12:50 PM~15401699
> *:0 ...THERES STILL TIME???....THOUGHT I MISSED IT.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Yup yup! You still have time lady!  :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 12:51 PM~15401708
> *Yup yup!  You still have time lady!  :wave:
> *


YAAYY....HOW YA DOIN MAMMA JAMMA...LOL


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 12:54 PM~15401741
> *YAAYY....HOW YA DOIN MAMMA JAMMA...LOL
> *


Lol, doing great! How about you Lowlady!  :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 16 2009, 09:20 AM~15376775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hello ladies! :wave: 

~The Mrs.*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Oct 19 2009, 01:14 PM~15401937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hello there lady! :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Oct 19 2009, 01:14 PM~15401937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEYYYYYY....LOL WHATS UP GIRL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 12:59 PM~15401802
> *Lol, doing great!  How about you Lowlady!   :cheesy:
> *


...IM GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Oct 19 2009, 01:14 PM~15401937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..DIDNT RECOGNIZE THE NEW AVI.....



:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 01:26 PM~15402016
> *...IM GOOD... :biggrin:
> *


*Susan G.Komen Walk for the Cure
October 17th, 2009 (DONE!)

I missed that my mom used to do those over at my fav mall, lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 01:27 PM~15402029
> **Susan G.Komen Walk for the Cure
> October 17th, 2009 (DONE!)
> 
> ...


IT WAS AWESOME . IM GETTING A TEAM TOGETHER FOR NEXT YEAR YOU SHOULD COME .....




ITS ACTUALLY RACE....BUT I DIDNT RUN :uh: ....SO I PUT WALK LOL!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 01:28 PM~15402041
> *IT WAS AWESOME . IM GETTING A TEAM TOGETHER FOR NEXT YEAR  YOU SHOULD COME .....
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, i'll get with you on that! Walking is good too! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

4 Members: D~LowLady~E, Bad Mamma Jamma, *bigmike64,* RIDINDRTY64
THE DELIVERY MAN...... :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 01:30 PM~15402063
> *Cool, i'll get with you on that!  Walking is good too! :biggrin:
> *


I WAS ALL COOOL THINKING MY FRIEND SIGNED US UP FOR THE 1K......I GET THERE AND SHES LIKE OH NO BABAY WERE WALKING THE 5K...I SAID HUH? WHAT ?....LOL


NAH BUT IT WAS EASY 1HR AND 13 MIN.....BUT IT WAS LIKE 25,000 PEOPLE WALKING.....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 01:32 PM~15402080
> *I WAS ALL COOOL THINKING MY FRIEND SIGNED US UP FOR THE 1K......I GET THERE AND SHES LIKE OH NO BABAY WERE WALKING THE 5K...I SAID HUH?  WHAT ?....LOL
> NAH BUT IT WAS EASY  1HR AND 13 MIN.....BUT IT WAS LIKE 25,000 PEOPLE WALKING.....
> *


Lol, we gotta get you in running mode! 5K will come easy, lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 01:34 PM~15402095
> *Lol, we gotta get you in running mode!  5K will come easy, lol!
> *




:0 :0 IN WHAT.....?????!!!...LOL... :0 NAH....SOUNDS GOOD...... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 02:30 PM~15402064
> *4 Members: D~LowLady~E, Bad Mamma Jamma, bigmike64, RIDINDRTY64
> THE DELIVERY MAN...... :wave:
> *



Hey what's up!!! I'm on th road in SA on my way back from McAllen right now. How u been?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 19 2009, 01:48 PM~15402203
> *Hey what's up!!!  I'm on th road in SA on my way back from McAllen right now. How u been?
> *


GOOD....BE SAFE....THATS A LONG DRIVE..I WAS COMPLAING CASUE I DROVE FROM LUBBOCK LAST WEEKEND...LOL


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ, VIP PROMOTIONZ AND OFFICIAL SPONSOR AWARDS TO GO BRING YOU, HALLOWEEN BUMPS IN THE NIGHT COMMUNITY CAR/BIKE SHOW AND XMAS TOY DRIVE
Show Location at Awards to [email protected] 3160 Saturn rd Garland tx 75041
Proceeds and toys going toward helping family's and children for Xmas.
Calling all makes and models and all clubs, its time to shine and help the children.
Saturday Oct 24th Reg 1-5pm show 5-10pm
Spectators FREE, vehicles register only $10 and a toy.
Come enjoy our famous Haunted House, adult/child costume contest, pumpkin carving contest, 
best decorated Halloween vehicle, Games, food and DJ in the mix.
Bring the kids out to have fun in a safe place and let them show off them costumes and get candy.
Looking for great exposure for your business and help the children in the community, booths available.
If you want your club to get tagged as a sponsor and gain positive exposure, hit me up so you can email me your logo asap. [email protected] or [email protected] PASS the word THANX, Stay Blessed, Kowboy 214-957-7881 /B]



































*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Oct 19 2009, 02:14 PM~15401937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 12:42 PM~15402148
> *:0  :0 IN WHAT.....?????!!!...LOL... :0 NAH....SOUNDS GOOD...... :biggrin:
> *


*RIGHT?! Running? TA LOCA!! :rofl: 

Well sign me up too, I'd love to help on behalf of my mil! :cheesy:*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 19 2009, 02:04 PM~15402349
> *RIGHT?! Running? TA LOCA!! :rofl:
> 
> Well sign me up too, I'd love to help on behalf of my mil!  :cheesy:</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>You know how I do it! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 03:05 PM~15402357
> *You know how I do it! :cheesy:
> *



:wave: wats up bad mamma!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 19 2009, 02:06 PM~15402368
> *:wave: wats up bad mamma!!!!
> *


What up what up G.....................


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Reminder to all who are any coolers on Saturday or Sunday![/b]

Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit! See everyone at the show............. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E, RIDINDRTY64


hmmm....we're missing some!!! but wats up my homies!!! :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 19 2009, 02:04 PM~15402349
> *RIGHT?! Running? TA LOCA!! :rofl:
> 
> Well sign me up too, I'd love to help on behalf of my mil!  :cheesy:
> *


  ...YEAH ME TOO....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 03:07 PM~15402376
> *What up what up G.....................
> *




 :uh: :uh: 


G???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 19 2009, 03:09 PM~15402397
> *
> 
> I know huh?! I should do one again...we'll see...maybe when the ride comes out!
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> ..DIDNT RECOGNIZE THE NEW AVI.....
> :0  :biggrin:


*I know huh?! I should do one again...we'll see...maybe when the ride comes out!*








[/quote]
HAHAH YEAH


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 19 2009, 02:10 PM~15402406
> *  :uh:  :uh:
> G???
> *


Oh it was suppose to be J...........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 03:16 PM~15402455
> *Oh it was suppose to be J...........
> *



  im still lost lol!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 19 2009, 02:18 PM~15402483
> *   im still lost lol!
> *


Umm think think think!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 19 2009, 02:18 PM~15402483
> *   im still lost lol!
> *


AWWWW.........WELL HELP YOU FIND YOUR WAY...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 19 2009, 03:24 PM~15402542
> *Umm think think think!!!
> *



gotcha! sorry took me a while cuz damn hangover.....no more beers from kegs! lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 03:26 PM~15402569
> *AWWWW.........WELL HELP YOU FIND YOUR WAY...
> *



HGC hahahahaa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: </span></span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*NOT* allowed to bring in any coolers on *Saturday or Sunday*!

Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit! See everyone at the show............. :biggrin: </span>


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 19 2009, 02:29 PM~15402599
> *......AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE!...*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 02:53 PM~15402243
> *GOOD....BE SAFE....THATS A LONG DRIVE..I WAS COMPLAING CASUE I DROVE FROM LUBBOCK LAST WEEKEND...LOL
> *


 LOL I made that drive once a week for almost 2 years.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 02:53 PM~15402243
> *GOOD....BE SAFE....THATS A LONG DRIVE..I WAS COMPLAING CASUE I DROVE FROM LUBBOCK LAST WEEKEND...LOL
> *


 LOL I made that drive once a week for almost 2 years.


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

When and what times r the move in?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Oct 19 2009, 05:48 PM~15404044
> *When and what times r the move in?
> *


Cars with full display (20x20) is Saturday 12-5 and then Sunday 7-11am


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 19 2009, 06:08 PM~15404888
> *Cars with full display (20x20) is Saturday 12-5 and then Sunday 7-11am
> *


Thank you


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Just to let everybody know that electricity is a hot 25 and I'm not talking about cents. 25 bucks and you pay when you check in for registration and if you don't pay and you try to get it without permission you can and will be automatically disqualified. If you have any questions please feel free to call me at 214-356-0352


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 18 2009, 05:42 PM~14808459
> *TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS TEXAS CAR SHOW-NOVEMBER 1, 2009
> 
> Big Town Exhibition Hall
> ...


revised..please refresh your BROWSER


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

sent my pre reg in today :thumbsup: 

now i just hope i make it.. something's always fuckin up on my car.. last wednesday was my alternator got that fixed now yesterday my heater core :uh: gettin that replaced tomorrow. 















but you know ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

BEST OF DONK????? :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 19 2009, 04:20 PM~15403058
> *......AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE!...</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>yuh buddy!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 19 2009, 05:56 PM~15405486
> *Just to let everybody know that electricity is a hot 25 and I'm not talking about cents.  25 bucks and you pay when you check in for registration and if you don't pay and you try to get it without permission you can and will be automatically disqualified.  If you have any questions please feel free to call me at 214-356-0352
> *


 :uh: :0 Damn bro that's a lick, Just messing :biggrin: thanks for the info. Good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

POST #666



hno: ..*.MISSED IT BY ONE......LOL




YAYYYYY ALMOST SHOW TIME.....*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 03:48 PM~15380566
> *JUST GOT NEWS THAT Z-RO WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1st, BUT I DID GET BUN B TO COME DOWN AND PERFORM!!!!!!!!! BUN B WILL BE PEFORMING AT SAM SHOW ON NOVEMBER 1ST WITH TRAE AND MORE ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED LATER.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT !!!! BUMBLE B IS COMIN' DOWN. WHY NOT GET LOCAL ARTIST FROM DFW AREA ?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 20 2009, 12:45 PM~15412711
> *POST #666
> hno: ...MISSED IT BY ONE......LOL
> YAYYYYY ALMOST  SHOW TIME.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

THEY SHOULD GET A TEJANO BAND,


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2009, 11:12 AM~15412887
> *WHAT !!!! BUMBLE B IS COMIN' DOWN. WHY NOT GET LOCAL ARTIST FROM DFW AREA ?
> *



GOOD 1 .... MY PRIMOS ARE LOOKIN FOR PROMO TIME !?!?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

THERE R LOTS OF GROUPS N DFW THERE IS YES SIR DOWN SOUTH JOKER GEMINI BLAST CHRIS DIAZ MDOT NSET SIX2SIX IMMORRTAL SOLDIERS LOTS OF ARTIST


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 20 2009, 12:45 PM~15412711
> *POST #666
> hno: ...MISSED IT BY ONE......LOL
> YAYYYYY ALMOST  SHOW TIME.....
> *



*u sure u missed it??? u just one more than the #666 so u bad +1! lol loca!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 02:07 PM~15413813
> *u sure u missed it??? u just one more than the #666 so u bad +1! lol loca!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yea that would be her bizadself, lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 20 2009, 02:48 PM~15413657
> *THERE R LOTS OF GROUPS N DFW THERE IS YES SIR DOWN SOUTH JOKER IMMORRTAL SOLDIERS LOTS OF ARTIST
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 20 2009, 03:10 PM~15413838
> *Yea that would be her bizadself, lol! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Oct 20 2009, 02:10 PM~15413838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
....UMMM.... I WAS GONNA BE ALL LIKE ..... HUHUH NO WAY THATS NOT ME...BUT..:dunno: .. EH WHY BOTHER ..LMAO! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 20 2009, 03:21 PM~15413937
> *
> ....UMMM.... I WAS GONNA BE ALL LIKE ..... HUHUH  NO WAY THATS NOT ME...BUT..:dunno: ..  EH  WHY BOTHER  ..LMAO!
> *




:uh: yea dont waste a post lol


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 20 2009, 03:21 PM~15413937
> *
> ....UMMM.... I WAS GONNA BE ALL LIKE ..... HUHUH  NO WAY THATS NOT ME...BUT..:dunno: ..  EH  WHY BOTHER  ..LMAO!
> *



*Hi there!!! :biggrin: Sorry we didn't talk to much on Sunday- I was soo tired and ready to sit down! LOL*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

To the people who wants local artist to perform...don't worry be happy


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 20 2009, 03:33 PM~15414032
> *To the people who wants local artist to perform...don't worry be happy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Who will be collecting reg forms on thursday at the ULA meeting? Peeps??? Just want to make sure.







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 20 2009, 04:17 PM~15414432
> *Who will be collecting reg forms on thursday at the ULA meeting? Peeps??? Just want to make sure.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



i think PEOPLE'S CHOICE will be! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 20 2009, 02:33 PM~15414032
> *To the people who wants local artist to perform...don't worry be happy
> *


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 20 2009, 02:33 PM~15414032
> *To the people who wants local artist to perform...don't worry be happy
> *


 :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 02:24 PM~15413952
> *:uh: yea dont waste a post lol
> *


 :uh: .........


























*LOL* :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 20 2009, 02:29 PM~15414003
> *Hi there!!! :biggrin: Sorry we didn't talk to much on Sunday- I was soo tired and ready to sit down! LOL
> *


*OH GIRL DONT EVEN WORRY BOUT IT....AT LEAST WE GOT TO SAY HI !.... :biggrin: *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hope its not muddy or this might happen like it did at the Knights Of Pleasure show in Austin this past Sunday.. 









:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 20 2009, 05:44 PM~15415123
> *OH GIRL DONT EVEN WORRY BOUT IT....AT LEAST WE GOT TO SAY HI !.... :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:  yes and i got to see my xmas party date! lol 

i hope she dont dump me b4 the dance...i dont wanna go solo


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 06:12 PM~15415321
> *:yes: :yes: <span style='color:#ff1493'> yes and i got to see my xmas party date! lol
> 
> i hope  :0 ****!!!!!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 06:18 PM~15415380
> *mind ur business ****! i dont tell u and jamboney nothing when yall go on dates! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: </span>*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 05:12 PM~15415321
> *:yes: :yes:  yes and i got to see my xmas party date! lol
> 
> i hope she dont dump me b4 the dance...i dont wanna go solo
> *


*HAHAH GIRL SHE WAS LIKE THERE SHE GOES...THATS HER ....HAYYY!!!! HAYYY!!!!!!......LMAO!.....


CALM DOWN LIL GURL......I HAD TO STOP HER FROM JUMPING ON TOP OF THE GUY IN THE WAY TO GET OVER TO YOU.... :uh: 












 J/P *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 06:28 PM~15415460
> *<span style='color:#ff1493'>SHIT!!! YOU KNOW HE WANTS YOU AND ONLY YOU!!!!!!
> 
> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 20 2009, 09:25 PM~15417227
> *HAHAH GIRL SHE WAS LIKE  THERE SHE GOES...THATS HER  ....HAYYY!!!!  HAYYY!!!!!!......LMAO!.....
> CALM DOWN LIL GURL......I HAD TO STOP HER FROM JUMPING ON TOP OF THE GUY IN THE WAY  TO GET OVER TO YOU.... :uh:
> J/P
> *



:uh: :uh: 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 09:48 PM~15417491
> *SHIT!!! YOU KNOW HE WANTS YOU AND ONLY YOU!!!!!! </span>
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *





:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


:buttkick: 

<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>NO HE WANTS MY COUSIN! GET IT STRAIGHT ****!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cityboy214 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

RO DIVA :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 18 2009, 12:43 PM~15392948
> *whats required on the street hopp how many batteries
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Im waiting for the rest of the rules also.He said by monday he would have the rest of the rules but i dont no whats up.Talk to us rollin help us out homie we waitin on u. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

im street i want 2 know 2


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

*i WILL be there*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hop rules please.Ur killin us :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 20 2009, 10:52 PM~15419409
> *Hop rules please.Ur killin us  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



DONT CRY 

:nono: 

:h5:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217._@Oct 20 2009, 11:21 PM~15419673
> *DONT CRY
> 
> :nono:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 20 2009, 11:27 PM~15419721
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yay!

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 20 2009, 11:27 PM~15419721
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU THINK A 20X20 IS TOO BIG FOR MY PEDAL CAR !?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Here Are The Rules For The Hop!

Single Pump Street: 37- inch lockup 10 batteries or less lower trailing arms in stock location upper trailing arm can be modified

Single Pump Radical: 38+ Inch Lockup 12 batteries or less Lower and upper trailing arms can be modified

Double Pump Street: 44- Inch Lockup 14 Batteries or less Lower Trailing Arms in Stock Location and Uppers can be modified

Double Pump Radical: 45+ Inch Lockup 14+ Batteries Upper and Lower trailing Arms can Be Modified

Single Pump Truck: Rules coming later Today

Double Pump Truck: Rules Coming later Today

NO GETTING STUCK!!!! (If A vehicle hits the bumper and comes back down 3+ times consistently that counts as not stuck! so you will not be disqualified) *


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 20 2009, 10:51 PM~15418854
> *RO DIVA :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *





:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 21 2009, 08:01 AM~15421305
> *Here Are The Rules For The Hop!
> 
> Single Pump Street: 37- inch lockup 10 batteries or less lower trailing arms in stock location upper trailing arm can be modified
> ...



STREET IS ALL ORIGNAL LOCATINS NO MODS NO CUTS OR MOVE AROUNDS MINE IS A STREET SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTERIS 4 SWITCH DAILY DRIVER no frame


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 11:54 AM~15423256
> *STREET IS ALL ORIGNAL LOCATINS NO MODS NO CUTS OR MOVE AROUNDS MINE IS A STREET SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTERIS 4 SWITCH DAILY DRIVER no frame
> *


*I agree with you 100%! How many street(real street) cars will enter the hop? Mufasa from Cali has a real street car and he don't have many people to hop cause everyone has mods! That's why the mods in street class are allowed cause that's what every one does! and more hoppers come out that way! I would like to see a street class and a modified street class! maybe in the near future Homie! *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 21 2009, 12:42 PM~15423684
> *I agree with you 100%! How many street(real street) cars will enter the hop? Mufasa from Cali has a real street car and he don't have many people to hop cause everyone has mods! That's why the mods in street class are allowed cause that's what every one does! and more hoppers come out that way! I would like to see a street class and a modified street class! maybe in the near future Homie!
> *



A MOD STREET IS GOOD 4 THEM WHO CHANGE THIER CAR 4 ME I GET BACK TO BASICS STREET REAL STREET CARS LIKE MY SELF WE ARE OUT THERE I HOPPED MY STREET RIDE AT THE CHILL-N-GRILL I KNOW IN FT WORTH THERE ARE REAL STREET CARS THAT I HOPPED AND IT WAS FUN IF THAT GUY FROM CALI IS A REAL STREET HOPPER I WOULD LIKE TO HOP HIM IF ITS A REAL STREET RIDE I HAVE MY AS A DAILY DRIVER WITH TOLL TAGS AND TICKETS FOR BALD TIRES BUT MAYBE SOON WE CAN HAVE STREET AND STREET MOD CLASSES HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 21 2009, 05:55 AM~15420620
> *YOU THINK A 20X20 IS TOO BIG FOR MY PEDAL CAR !?!?!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya its to big for ur pedal car,the 20x20 r for the hoppers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2009, 02:29 PM~15424687
> *Ya its to big for ur pedal car,the 20x20 r for the hoppers :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 21 2009, 12:42 PM~15423684
> *I agree with you 100%! How many street(real street) cars will enter the hop? Mufasa from Cali has a real street car and he don't have many people to hop cause everyone has mods! That's why the mods in street class are allowed cause that's what every one does! and more hoppers come out that way! I would like to see a street class and a modified street class! maybe in the near future Homie!
> *


THE ONLY THING MODIFIED ON MY RIDE IS THAT I HAVE DROP MOUNTS AND A SLIP YOKE THATS IT BUT T DRIVE MY SHIT RAIN SNOW HOT COLD THE HOLE NINE...AND I WILL HOP AT TOREES SHOW...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos all gonna be at this show?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 02:04 PM~15424424
> *A MOD STREET IS GOOD 4 THEM WHO CHANGE THIER CAR 4 ME I GET BACK TO BASICS STREET REAL STREET CARS LIKE MY SELF WE ARE OUT THERE I HOPPED MY STREET RIDE AT THE CHILL-N-GRILL I KNOW IN FT WORTH THERE ARE REAL STREET CARS THAT I HOPPED AND IT WAS FUN IF THAT GUY FROM CALI IS A REAL STREET HOPPER I WOULD LIKE TO HOP HIM IF ITS A REAL STREET RIDE I HAVE MY AS A DAILY DRIVER WITH TOLL TAGS AND TICKETS FOR BALD TIRES BUT MAYBE SOON WE CAN HAVE STREET AND STREET MOD CLASSES HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 21 2009, 02:35 PM~15425378
> *whos all gonna be at this show?
> *


EVERY 1 THAT REGISTERD


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

Should be a good hop!!!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 21 2009, 12:42 PM~15423684
> *I agree with you 100%! How many street(real street) cars will enter the hop? Mufasa from Cali has a real street car and he don't have many people to hop cause everyone has mods! That's why the mods in street class are allowed cause that's what every one does! and more hoppers come out that way! I would like to see a street class and a modified street class! maybe in the near future Homie!
> *


To make a street class u have to make the rules as simple as possible no weight no modified suspension and must be driven daily lotsa car owners wanta hop at shows but know they cannot win against the cars that are modified or weighted down. To compete in the street class must open trunk for inspection "Car will be inspected for weight and or hidden pumps "that will make that category as fair as possible


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm gonna enter the street class would be nice to start it back again


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 21 2009, 08:10 PM~15428703
> *To make a street class u have to make the rules as simple as possible no weight no modified suspension and must be driven daily lotsa car owners wanta hop at shows but know they cannot win against  the cars that are modified or weighted down.  To compete in the street class must open trunk for inspection "Car will be inspected for weight and or hidden pumps "that will make that category as fair as possible
> *


I AGREE THANK YOU WHO WILL HOP WITH ME IN THE STREET CLASS REAL HOPPERS NO MONSTERS :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 09:40 PM~15429918
> *I AGREE THANK YOU WHO WILL HOP WITH ME IN THE STREET CLASS REAL HOPPERS NO MONSTERS :biggrin:
> *


count me in


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 21 2009, 09:43 PM~15429962
> *count me in
> *


TAG TEAM OR WHAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST LIKE NACHO AND ESQUELETO


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 21 2009, 09:47 PM~15430013
> *TAG TEAM OR WHAT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST LIKE NACHO AND ESQUELETO
> *


WHO? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

The skinny numb in nacho libre foo!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

NACHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Oct 21 2009, 09:51 PM~15430059
> *The skinny numb in nacho libre foo!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 21 2009, 09:49 PM~15430030
> *WHO? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


MIKE JONES FOOL


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:roflmao: joto


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15430119
> *:roflmao: joto
> *



S' FUKED UP

LOL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15430119
> *:roflmao: joto
> *


QUE NO MIKE JONES LOL


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

yea


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

<-------------




> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 21 2009, 05:35 PM~15425378
> *whos all gonna be at this show?
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 21 2009, 09:31 PM~15428257
> *EVERY 1 THAT REGISTERD
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

smart ass! lol...did u register???


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like amma make it to this show  

POUR ON THE DRINKS ...LET'S GET IT POPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 21 2009, 12:42 PM~15423684
> *I agree with you 100%! How many street(real street) cars will enter the hop? Mufasa from Cali has a real street car and he don't have many people to hop cause everyone has mods! That's why the mods in street class are allowed cause that's what every one does! and more hoppers come out that way! I would like to see a street class and a modified street class! maybe in the near future Homie!
> *


I feel ,their needs to be one more class "The real single pump street"Up to 8 batts max.35inch lock up or less,slip movement allowed, trailing arms in stock location,and uppers can only be dropped not moved forward,adj. trailing arms allowed.All street classes must have real low rider wheels and tires, 13'or14' with white wall tires and rev. wheels.No tires bigger than 185/75/14.Who agrees with this????What do u think about it roll'n.U think thiers a chance we can get this class goin??Call it the street rider class.Or the "King Chipper" class LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WE GOT THE HOP AND WE GOT THE CARS AND WE GOT THE CONCERT!!!!!!!! BUN B, TRAE, AND JUST ADDED DORROUGH WITH THAT ICE CREAM PAINT JOB!!!!!!! AND WE STILL GETTING MORE ACTS. STAY TUNE :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE AND NOW I GOT TREAL LEE....MR. HIT THAT HOE PERFORMING ALSO NOVEMBER 1ST WITH DORROUGH, TRAE, AND BUN B :thumbsup: AND YES I DO HAVE LOCAL ARTIST PERFORMING


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2009, 11:19 PM~15430989
> *I feel ,their needs to be one more class "The real single pump street"Up to 8 batts max.35inch lock up or less,slip movement allowed, trailing arms in stock location,and uppers can only be dropped not moved forward,adj. trailing arms allowed.All street classes must have real low rider wheels and tires, 13'or14' with white wall tires and rev. wheels.No tires bigger than 185/75/14.Who agrees with this????What do u think about it roll'n.U think thiers a chance we can get this class goin??Call it the street rider class.Or the "King Chipper" class LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IAGREE CAUSE US STREET GUYS NEVER HAVE A CHANCE AGAINST THOSE HEAVY HITTERS.AND WHEN THERE IS A STREET CLASS THE PUT EVEYONE TOGETHER...I SAY LETS HAVE ONE...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 21 2009, 11:42 PM~15430657
> *<-------------
> *


i know you are..  atleast i hope so :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 22 2009, 07:46 AM~15431977
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE AND NOW I GOT DORROUGH, TRAE, AND BUN B :thumbsup: AND YES I DO HAVE LOCAL ARTIST PERFORMING
> *



:0 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 21 2009, 11:56 PM~15430782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 21 2009, 11:47 PM~15430703
> *Looks like amma make it to this show
> 
> POUR ON THE DRINKS ...LET'S GET IT POPPIN  :biggrin:
> *




:0 ............LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 21 2009, 11:47 PM~15430703
> *Looks like amma make it to this show
> 
> POUR ON THE DRINKS ...LET'S GET IT POPPIN  :biggrin:
> *







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*Wego Tour Stop 
2ND Annual Torres Empire Car Show Dallas, Texas Nov. 1, 2009
Hotel Info: Fairfield Inn By Marriott Dallas Mesquite
4020 Towne Crossing Boulevard
Mesquite, TX 75150
(972) 686-8286
Please call to book your room by October 23, 2009 for Discount
$64.00 plus Tax Ask for “Rollerz Only” Group Rate Discount
Any problems contact Manager Michael 972.686.8286

*_


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

call me TIM....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2009, 11:19 PM~15430989
> *I feel ,their needs to be one more class "The real single pump street"Up to 8 batts max.35inch lock up or less,slip movement allowed, trailing arms in stock location,and uppers can only be dropped not moved forward,adj. trailing arms allowed.All street classes must have real low rider wheels and tires, 13'or14' with white wall tires and rev. wheels.No tires bigger than 185/75/14.Who agrees with this????What do u think about it roll'n.U think thiers a chance we can get this class goin??Call it the street rider class.Or the "King Chipper"  class LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i aprove this post lol


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 21 2009, 11:19 PM~15430989
> *I feel ,their needs to be one more class "The pay out for street will be $250.00 winner take all!!*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 22 2009, 11:51 AM~15433812
> *The pay out for street will be $250.00 winner take all!!
> *


ASK AND IT SHALL BE GIVEN!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

what about the street withe the single comp pump with adj trailin arms :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 22 2009, 09:58 AM~15432750
> *call me TIM....
> *


 :wave: how you doing TIM
.....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15433812
> *The pay out for street will be $250.00 winner take all!!
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 10:02 AM~15433932
> *:wave:  how you doing TIM
> .....j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 02:04 PM~15424424
> *A MOD STREET IS GOOD 4 THEM WHO CHANGE THIER CAR 4 ME I GET BACK TO BASICS STREET REAL STREET CARS LIKE MY SELF WE ARE OUT THERE I HOPPED MY STREET RIDE AT THE CHILL-N-GRILL I KNOW IN FT WORTH THERE ARE REAL STREET CARS THAT I HOPPED AND IT WAS FUN IF THAT GUY FROM CALI IS A REAL STREET HOPPER I WOULD LIKE TO HOP HIM IF ITS A REAL STREET RIDE I HAVE MY AS A DAILY DRIVER WITH TOLL TAGS AND TICKETS FOR BALD TIRES BUT MAYBE SOON WE CAN HAVE STREET AND STREET MOD CLASSES HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


IM THE GUY FROM CALI.......U DONT WANT NONE  



























:biggrin:


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

No he doesn't  maybe one day


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15433812
> *The pay out for street will be $250.00 winner take all!!
> *


SO NOW THAT THERES A STREET CLASS WHAT OTHER CLASSES ARE THERE


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

CAINT HOP NO MORE WITH IC JOKER MY LOCK UP IS TO HIGH AND NOTING IS STOCK..


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

Ic joker there's a call out


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> IM THE GUY FROM CALI.......U DONT WANT NONE
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot :biggrin: e]
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Oct 22 2009, 11:07 AM~15434482
> *Ic joker there's a call out
> *


ok u my switch


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15433812
> *The pay out for street will be $250.00 winner take all!!
> *



i got 155-80-13


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha he called "U" out I can't hit ur switch this time


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 22 2009, 11:12 AM~15434529
> *i got 155-80-13
> *


ME TOO BUT MY LOCK UP IS 32"


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 22 2009, 11:12 AM~15434529
> *i got 155-80-13
> *


X2...w prolly less batts than u :0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 22 2009, 11:20 AM~15434591
> *X2...w prolly less batts than u  :0
> *


6


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

Regal swaga I see u!!! Boom head shot in full auto haha


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 22 2009, 11:21 AM~15434600
> *6
> *


HAVE YOU SEEN HIS SHIT HOP NOT TRYING TO PUT YOU DOWN IC.JOKER BUT IT CAN GET UP I SAW IT ON YOUTUBE A WHILE BACK


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

WHATS IC DOING ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 22 2009, 11:21 AM~15434600
> *6
> *


Ill break u off....


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

oh yeah i second that head shot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 22 2009, 12:29 PM~15434648
> *Ill break u off....
> *


you should try to come down here. it's gonna be a good hop all together


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 22 2009, 11:27 AM~15434630
> *HAVE YOU SEEN HIS SHIT HOP NOT TRYING TO PUT YOU DOWN IC.JOKER BUT IT CAN GET UP I SAW IT ON YOUTUBE A WHILE BACK
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

IC. JOKER WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Oct 22 2009, 11:31 AM~15434669
> *you should try to come down here.  it's gonna be a good hop all together
> *


Short notice......but ill c whats up


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 22 2009, 11:33 AM~15434688
> *IC. JOKER WHERE ARE YOU
> *


Prolly on utube :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

9-LIVES,ROYAL 63 AND JOE'S 64 ALREADY PRE-REG !!! 



DALLAS LOWRIDERS STAMPIN PLAKA !!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 22 2009, 11:21 AM~15434600
> *6
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

<span style=\'color:green\'>*Holiday Inn Express & Suites
8703 E. RL Thornton Frwy
Dallas, TX 75228
214 660-0006*
*
Less than 5 minutes from Big Town Exhibition Hall*

Standard Rooms: Single or Double 
*Rooms....$85.00
Suites: $100.00*

Includes breakfast, use of indoor pool and jacuzzi.

When calling to make reservations ask for "Torres Empire" *discount*, for more info contact "People's Choice" 214.356.0352</span>


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 22 2009, 02:13 PM~15436127
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ILL SECOND THAT BOTH NCIE CARS IVE SEEN UR CUTLASS HOP THO HITS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i dont think ill be at this show


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 22 2009, 03:22 PM~15436207
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Holiday Inn Express & Suites
> 8703 E. RL Thornton Frwy
> Dallas, TX 75228
> ...




<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>*
DANG....DOES THAT GO FOR IN-TOWNERS ALSO ...LOL!!!!!!



JUST ASKING... :uh: *


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

WOOOOOOOO!!!! WATCH OUT FOR DAT ***** DANKIE STYLIN AND PROFILIN ON YALL ******!!! YOULL KNOW ITS ME WHEN YOU SEE A ***** NATURE WALKIN THROUGH THAT BITCH!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 22 2009, 05:46 AM~15431977
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE AND NOW I GOT TREAL LEE....MR. HIT THAT HOE PERFORMING ALSO NOVEMBER 1ST WITH DORROUGH, TRAE, AND BUN B :thumbsup: AND YES I DO HAVE LOCAL ARTIST PERFORMING
> *


That's the jam right there, ain't that right Miggy :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 06:41 PM~15437544
> *i dont think ill be at this show
> *




u cant lose out on those points u have to come


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634, radicalkingz
What's going on buddy? :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 22 2009, 07:26 PM~15438548
> *That's the jam right there, ain't that right Miggy :biggrin:
> *


hell yea i just downloaded a cd wit that song on it earlier lol


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 22 2009, 08:36 PM~15438645
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634, radicalkingz
> What's going on buddy? :wave:
> *



whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I will be attending this show.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 22 2009, 03:18 PM~15436708
> *ILL SECOND THAT BOTH NCIE CARS IVE SEEN UR CUTLASS HOP THO HITS GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 22 2009, 02:13 PM~15436127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a piston pump i see


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15433812
> *The pay out for street will be $250.00 winner take all!!
> *


Hey homie i have a street car that i drive to work every day and so dew some of the other homies our lock up is 27 inch,s in the rear give or take i have 10 inch cylinders with coil overs and no mods to the trailing arms and our other rides only have adjustable upper trailing arms will we steel be part of the street class thanks homies let us know


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

and we are running a street single pump with #9 gears no piston all pump on our rides.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what happen to radical anything goes :dunno:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 22 2009, 09:44 PM~15440837
> *Hey homie i have a street car that i drive to work every day and so dew some of the other homies our lock up is 27 inch,s in the rear give or take i have 10 inch cylinders with coil overs and no mods to the trailing arms and our other rides only have adjustable upper trailing arms will we steel be part of the street class thanks homies let us know
> *


yeah if they wanted 22 inch lock ups thats like putting 8s in the rear what the point of putting hydraulics.myself have 12s in the rear with drop mounts in stock location and a slip movement can i hop in street..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 22 2009, 10:44 PM~15441541
> *yeah if they wanted 22 inch lock ups thats like putting 8s in the rear what the point of putting hydraulics.myself have 12s in the rear with drop mounts in stock location and a slip movement can i hop in street..
> *


22 is plenty......im at 21


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 22 2009, 09:34 PM~15440721
> *is that a piston pump i see
> *


YEP IT IS..........

































But if u got 6 batts n wanna hop....come see me in L.A. and ill put a regular tank just 4 u


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 22 2009, 09:44 PM~15440837
> *Hey homie i have a street car that i drive to work every day and so dew some of the other homies our lock up is 27 inch,s in the rear give or take i have 10 inch cylinders with coil overs and no mods to the trailing arms and our other rides only have adjustable upper trailing arms will we steel be part of the street class thanks homies let us know
> *


Thats a good Question!!!Im sure if its pretty stock lookin he'll probly let u compete in the real street class.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 22 2009, 10:25 PM~15441314
> *what happen to radical anything goes :dunno:
> *


Sorry sir u have been banned LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: No but for real i dont no what happened to radical class!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 23 2009, 12:15 AM~15441889
> *Sorry sir u have been banned LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: No but for real i dont no what happened to radical class!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


wouldnt be the first :biggrin: just got banned for testing the single pump ranger at lagrave field :biggrin: but it was fun while it lasted


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 22 2009, 11:15 PM~15441889
> *Sorry sir u have been banned LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: No but for real i dont no what happened to radical class!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 22 2009, 11:23 PM~15441969
> *wouldnt be the first  :biggrin:  just got banned for testing the single pump ranger at lagrave field  :biggrin: but it was fun while it lasted
> *


what the hell happen to get banned from there i bet you were making all kinds of noises and the neighbors got pisssssssss


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 22 2009, 10:44 PM~15441541
> *yeah if they wanted 22 inch lock ups thats like putting 8s in the rear what the point of putting hydraulics.myself have 12s in the rear with drop mounts in stock location and a slip movement can i hop in street..
> *


Thats a good question too.Let me ask u mr swaga is ur low low Taged and inspected?Let me also ask u why did u put drop mounts on ur car and a slip?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 23 2009, 12:25 AM~15441998
> *what the hell happen to get banned from there i bet you were making all kinds of noises and the neighbors got pisssssssss
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 22 2009, 11:23 PM~15441969
> *wouldnt be the first  :biggrin:  just got banned for testing the single pump ranger at lagrave field  :biggrin: but it was fun while it lasted
> *


Dam thats bad ass"not the banned part" but the part were ur testin the ranger,glad to hear ur workin on it :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 22 2009, 11:34 PM~15442079
> *Dam thats bad ass"not the banned part" but the part were ur testin the ranger,glad to hear ur workin on it :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 23 2009, 12:34 AM~15442079
> *Dam thats bad ass"not the banned part" but the part were ur testin the ranger,glad to hear ur workin on it :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


finally getting a break so we can get back to some unfinished projects for next year and have some fun and help rep DFW


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 22 2009, 11:45 PM~15442149
> *finally getting a break so we can get back to some unfinished projects for next year and have some fun and help rep DFW
> *


Glad to hear that sir.U think the ranger can be ready for the torez empire show??


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 22 2009, 11:30 PM~15442046
> *Thats a good question too.Let me ask u mr swaga is ur low low Taged and inspected?Let me also ask u why did u put drop mounts on ur car and a slip?
> *


so im able to drive my shit with the ass all in the air thats why


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 23 2009, 03:16 AM~15442840
> *so im able to drive my shit with the ass all in the air thats why
> *


and yeah its tagged


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Reminder to all who are coolers on Saturday only![/b]

Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit! See everyone at the show............. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 09:11 AM~15443560
> *Reminder to all who are MISSED THE MEETING LAST NIGHT... CAN I TAKE OUR REGISTRATIONS TO SAMS SHOP???</span>*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 23 2009, 08:20 AM~15443623
> *MISSED THE MEETING LAST NIGHT... CAN I TAKE OUR REGISTRATIONS TO SAMS SHOP???</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yea you missed a good meeting! No dont take them to the shop, we need them! PM


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 09:32 AM~15443739
> *Yea you missed a good meeting!  No dont take them to the shop, we need them! PM
> *


PM WHO?? YOU?? OK... AT THE LAST MINUTE ON SUNDAY NIGHT AT 1145 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 23 2009, 08:34 AM~15443749
> *PM WHO?? YOU?? OK... AT THE LAST MINUTE ON SUNDAY NIGHT AT 1145 :biggrin:
> *


Ummm NO nikka! :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 22 2009, 06:42 PM~15437562
> *
> DANG....DOES THAT GO FOR IN-TOWNERS ALSO ...LOL!!!!!!
> JUST ASKING... :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: 

ummm why would you need a hotel room??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

<span style=\'color:green\'>*Holiday Inn Express & Suites
8703 E. RL Thornton Frwy
Dallas, TX 75228
214 660-0006*
*
Less than 5 minutes from Big Town Exhibition Hall*

Standard Rooms: Single or Double 
*Rooms....$85.00
Suites: $100.00*

Includes breakfast, use of indoor pool and jacuzzi.

When calling to make reservations ask for "Torres Empire" *discount*, for more info contact "People's Choice" 214.356.0352</span>


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 22 2009, 10:44 PM~15441541
> *yeah if they wanted 22 inch lock ups that's like putting 8s in the rear what the point of putting hydraulics.myself have 12s in the rear with drop mounts in stock location and a slip movement can i hop in street..
> *


 :nosad: *That is a modification to the suspension that isn't stock! The lockup yes i can see that we will go 24 inch or less lockup(with the front locked up)! You can have a slip drive shaft! If there are any mods done to the suspension (drop down mounts, extensions, adjustable trailing arms) will be in the modified class! any mods done is only fair to hop against other cars with mods! a real street car with no mods wouldn't be fair to hop a car with mods! A real street car with no mods to the suspension and 14 inch strokes will not lockup more then 24 inches with the front locked up!  *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:02 AM~15444510
> *:nosad: That is a modification to the suspension that isn't stock! The lockup yes i can see that we will go 24 inch or less lockup(with the front locked up)! You can have a slip drive shaft! If there are any mods done to the suspension (drop down mounts, extensions, adjustable trailing arms) will be in the modified class! any mods done is only fair to hop against other cars with mods! a real street car with no mods wouldn't be fair to hop a car with mods! A real street car with no mods to the suspension and 14 inch strokes will not lockup more then 24 inches with the front locked up!
> *


so all the measurements will be with the front locked up thats how they will be measuerd????? :uh:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Someone with a real street car no mods please post up what your car locks up to with the front up?*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 23 2009, 09:14 AM~15444603
> *so all the measurements will be with the front locked up thats how they will be measuerd????? :uh:
> *


wow with the front locked up thats weird never heard of that one


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 23 2009, 09:14 AM~15444603
> *so all the measurements will be with the front locked up thats how they will be measuerd????? :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:17 AM~15444633
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


how about thhe cars with 14 inch trailer tires are they on street too against regular street tires 155 s or 185 s 13 or 14 s ?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 23 2009, 09:17 AM~15444631
> *wow with the front locked up thats weird never heard of that one
> *


*you get more that way! if we go 24 with it layed in the front you get less!*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:16 AM~15444626
> *Someone with a real street car no mods please post up what your car locks up to with the front up?
> *


look homie the guys are real street they are not in it to compete against cars that are way up there or competition cars they go at it all the time and they are happy it wouldnt be fair for them to compete to a car that dont drive on the streets and is not ment for it but for competition only so be fair with all this guys and you will have a lot of guys coming trust me about the drop mounts and the adjustable trailing arms i install them on all the cars cause the customer wants to drive their car all the way locked up and all the way down.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:21 AM~15444678
> *you get more that way! if we go 24 with it layed in the front you get less!
> *


sounds good but drop mount shhouldn be a problem as long as they are on original place my .02cents


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 23 2009, 09:20 AM~15444666
> *how about thhe cars with 14 inch trailer tires are they on street too against regular street tires 155 s or 185 s  13 or 14 s ?
> *


 :no: :no: *no 14's in real street class!! 13's no more then 165/80r13*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:23 AM~15444693
> *:no:  :no: no 14's in real street class!! 13's no more then 165/80r13
> *


oyeah thats a real low low


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 23 2009, 09:14 AM~15444603
> *so all the measurements will be with the front locked up thats how they will be measuerd????? :uh:
> *


Thats the right way 2 do it...to keep it fair


If u measure the rear lock up w front down, it will vary too much due to the amount of coil u run in the front


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 23 2009, 09:22 AM~15444681
> *look homie the guys are real street they are not in it to compete against cars that are way up there or competition cars they go at it all the time and they are happy it wouldnt be fair for them to compete to a car that dont drive on the streets and is not ment for it but for competition only so be fair with all this guys and you will have a lot of guys coming trust me about the A car with drop downs and adjustables are the rules for super street! it states lower have to be in stock location and the uppers can be modified! right? you are asking to let a car that has the same mods as super street to compete in the street class that isn't fair! that what the classes are for! there will be cars there that will do 70's and still drive on the streets! You guys asked for a real street car class and that's what i did!*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

whay are these oddesa rules not even them come out with this drop mounts not allowed slips and all that all they say no standard wheels and your lock up to be certain inches oand no trailer tires thats if you want to compete 
and 14 are street as long as you got 5.20's and 175 70 14 or 185 75 14 reverse for your info not everyone like 13 cause they are afraid of burning theyr transmisions thats what they say thanks


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:31 AM~15444755
> *A car with drop downs and adjustables are the rules for super street! it states lower have to be in stock location and the uppers can be modified! right? you are asking to let a car that has the same mods as super street to compete in the street class that isn't fair! that what the classes are for! there will be cars there that will do 70's and still drive on the streets! You guys asked for a real street car class and that's what i did!
> *


yeah our cars not these other people coming like shorty's cars not tagged or nothing those are the ones you talking about those are competition cars only not street cruisers think about what you saying modified uppers mean they colud be all the way to the lower trailing arm mount and drop mounts are onthe same spot they were but just droped


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 23 2009, 09:25 AM~15444718
> *Thats the right way 2 do it...to keep it fair
> If u measure the rear lock up w front down, it will vary too much due to the amount of coil u run in the front
> *


are you even coming homie or you just putting your 2 cents?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

you just getting answeres from guys that aren't even coming to the show


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

competition shop cars and street cars dont mix 
this guys are on the 30 or 40s tops and you want them to go against 60 or 70 even 80's that whay the guys get dissapoited and dont want to comete not everybody is got the money to build a hopper and mantain it in this is crazy and i dont even have one of this cars mine is radical single and still drive it on the streets cause i build the car for myself not for a maggazine or anybody else it is for me to enjoy


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 23 2009, 09:36 AM~15444795
> *yeah our cars not these other people coming like shorty's cars not tagged or nothing those are the ones you talking about those are competition cars only not street cruisers think about what you saying modified uppers mean they could be all the way to the lower trailing arm mount and drop mounts are on the same spot they were but just droped
> *


*Look! you asked for a street class! that what this is a real street class! the Monte in your avatar will win that no problem! is that what you want to compete in real street? if you compete in street with drop down and adjustables then i will have to let Ron from black magic Cutlass compete in street with you cause he doesn't have drop down but he does have adjustable trailing arms! and the car single pump will do over 75! that is what you are asking when you ask for drops adjustables! *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:51 AM~15444951
> *Look! you asked for a street class! that what this is a real street class! the Monte in your avatar will win that no problem! is that what you want to compete in real street? if you compete in street with drop down and adjustables then i will have to let Ron from black magic Cutlass compete in street with you cause he doesn't have drop down but he does have adjustable trailing arms! and the car single pump will do over 75! that is what you are asking when you ask for drops adjustables!
> *


i'm not real street class i am radical and my car is very close to rons single and i'm not afraid to compets against him or shorty the ones that dont want to compete against these people are this real street .


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

WOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm gonna hop my Lincoln limo on that ass!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!! 125 inches and dont get stuck!! You pickin up what Im Layin down!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:51 AM~15444951
> *Look! you asked for a street class! that what this is a real street class! the Monte in your avatar will win that no problem! is that what you want to compete in real street? if you compete in street with drop down and adjustables then i will have to let Ron from black magic Cutlass compete in street with you cause he doesn't have drop down but he does have adjustable trailing arms! and the car single pump will do over 75! that is what you are asking when you ask for drops adjustables!
> *


and you are right on the cars that are on the original mount just modified frame or should i say banana fame :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i do it for fun not for living wich is diferent


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 23 2009, 09:54 AM~15444978
> *i'm not real street class i am radical and my car is very close to rons single and i'm not afraid to compets against him or shorty the ones that dont want to compete against these people are this real street .
> *


*Right! that's why i did a real street class so they can compete and have a good time doing it! That's all! Ive given and given! I mean I'm doing what you all have asked! seriously!*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

see yall have to go work


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:57 AM~15445004
> *Right! that's why i did a real street class so they can compete and have a good time doing it! That's all! Ive given and given! I mean I'm doing what you all have asked! seriously!
> *


ill be fine just come out and have fun thats the point of it anyway aint it?????????


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Rolling are u gonna be checking for weight on those so called street hoppers?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 23 2009, 09:56 AM~15444995
> *and you are right on the cars that are on the original mount just modified frame or should i say banana fame :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SEEN A LOT OF BANANAS FRAMES AT LRM TOUR :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: D~LowLady~E, Bad Mamma Jamma,</span> jvasquez, MUFASA, Greatwhitehype



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>*HIYA GIRLIE!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 11:33 AM~15445288
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: D~LowLady~E, Bad Mamma Jamma,</span> jvasquez, MUFASA, Greatwhitehype
> HIYA GIRLIE!
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hi there lady!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: D~LowLady~E, RIDINDRTY64</span>, Bad Mamma Jamma, jvasquez, MUFASA, Greatwhitehype


*
<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>MR...OR MRS.??



EITHER WAY** ..... :wave: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79+Oct 23 2009, 09:38 AM~15444811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT MATTER IF IM THERE OR NOT...........ROLLN HIT ME UP ON SOME INPUT, CUZ HE KNOWS MY CAR IS 100% STREET...........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 23 2009, 10:23 AM~15445203
> *Rolling are u gonna be checking for weight on those so called street hoppers?
> 
> *


HE SHOULD........THAT MAKES IT FAIR FOR EVERYONE...............


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 11:36 AM~15445293
> *Hi there lady!!!  :cheesy:
> *


*ENJOYED HANGIN WITH YOU AND THE GIRLS.....*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 11:40 AM~15445321
> *ENJOYED HANGIN WITH YOU AND THE GIRLS.....
> *


Same here always a pleasure! Good times!

Man am I ready to see this HOP :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 10:37 AM~15445304
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: D~LowLady~E, Mrs!</span> :cheesy:*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 11:41 AM~15445332
> *Same here always a pleasure!  Good times!
> 
> Man am I ready to see this HOP :biggrin:
> *


*GIRL IF ITS AS GOOD AS THE TALKING GOIN ON IN HERR ITS GONNA BE THE BOMB LOL!*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 10:41 AM~15445332
> *Same here always a pleasure!  Good times!
> Man am I ready to see this HOP :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 11:42 AM~15445347
> *Mrs!</span>  :cheesy:
> *





<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>*HEY MA!...HOWS THE CAR COMING ALONG*


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 23 2009, 10:39 AM~15445313
> *HE SHOULD........THAT MAKES IT FAIR FOR EVERYONE...............
> *


Thats what im saying just pop the trunk look for weight and or extra pumps especially in the wheel well of g _bodies how many videos have we seen with sparks coming outta there at some after hops thats rediculous .All cars in any street category will be checked for weight thats the best way to keep the street class street


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 23 2009, 11:44 AM~15445363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Rollin put up the rules for truck hoppers please still waiting on that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 23 2009, 10:47 AM~15445384
> *Thats what im saying just pop the trunk look for weight and or extra pumps especially in the wheel well of g _bodies how many videos have we seen with sparks coming outta there at some after hops thats rediculous .All cars in any street category will be checked for weight thats the best way to keep the street class street
> *


WELL WITH A MAX OF 8 BATTS I DOUBT PEOPLE WILL TRY N HIDE EXTRA PUMPS


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, PARTY IN HERE?? LOL!!! NO WONDER I CANT GET A TEXT REPLY!!!! LOL!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

7 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, cadillac_chris, MUFASA, ms_tx_legend214, Mr.Ortiz</span>, RIDINDRTY64, elpayaso

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hey do you have the thread going for your sis in law?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 10:49 AM~15445401
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, PARTY IN HERE?? LOL!!! NO WONDER I CANT GET A TEXT REPLY!!!! LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15445401
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, PARTY IN HERE?? LOL!!! NO WONDER I CANT GET A TEXT REPLY!!!! LOL!</span>
> *





<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hahaha! Hello there! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Oct 23 2009, 12:50 PM~15445412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: wats up


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 10:45 AM~15445373
> *HEY MA!...HOWS THE CAR COMING ALONG
> *


 slowly but surely, it's not going to debut until next year!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15445401
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, PARTY IN HERE?? LOL!!! NO WONDER I CANT GET A TEXT REPLY!!!! LOL!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>YOU DIDNT TXT ME.....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

...but of course there may be one or two sneak peeks throughout the winter!!!  :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 11:56 AM~15445471
> * slowly but surely, it's not going to debut until next year! </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>*OHHH.....I THOUGHT WED SEE A SNEAK PREVIEW AT TORRES OR HOUSTON*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 12:57 PM~15445480
> *YOU DIDNT TXT ME.....
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: 


i did too! :yes: check ur phone!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 10:59 AM~15445495
> *OHHH.....I THOUGHT WED SEE A SNEAK PREVIEW AT TORRES OR HOUSTON
> *


 :no:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 12:58 PM~15445491
> *...but of course there may be one or two sneak peeks throughout the winter!!!  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 11:02 AM~15445532
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


PM SENT


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:31 AM~15444755
> *A car with drop downs and adjustables are the rules for super street! it states lower have to be in stock location and the uppers can be modified! right? you are asking to let a car that has the same mods as super street to compete in the street class that isn't fair! that what the classes are for! there will be cars there that will do 70's and still drive on the streets! You guys asked for a real street car class and that's what i did!
> *


SO YOUR SAYING JUST CAUSE I DROPED THE MOUNTS SO I CAN DRIVE LOCKED UP MAKES ME SUPER STREET. OKAY THEN SO ALL THESE GUYS THAT HAVE ADJUSTABLES ARE CONSIDERED SUPER STREET KNOWING DAMN WELL THAT WE CAINT COMPETE WITH THEM.JUST CAUSE I HAVE DROP MOUNTS AND A SLIP DOESNT MEAN I CAN HIT MAD INCHES HOMIE. I GOT THOSE INSTALLED CAUSE THATS THE ONLY WAY I CAN DRIVE ALL LOCKED UP..


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 11:01 AM~15445517
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> i did too! :yes: check ur phone!
> *


 :uh: she won't go anyway... :0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 23 2009, 10:27 AM~15445233
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEEN A LOT OF BANANAS FRAMES AT LRM TOUR :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 23 2009, 10:38 AM~15445305
> *DONT MATTER IF IM THERE OR NOT...........ROLLN HIT ME UP ON SOME INPUT, CUZ HE KNOWS MY CAR IS 100% STREET...........
> *


I hear u homie ive seen ur car on the vids it does dam good.Keep it goin homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 

What up Dirty......Hit me up at the show..if I don't see you first.

Hope your Mom is doin' better.

Later


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 23 2009, 11:07 AM~15445567
> *SO YOUR SAYING JUST CAUSE I DROPED THE MOUNTS SO I CAN DRIVE LOCKED UP MAKES ME SUPER STREET. OKAY THEN SO ALL THESE GUYS THAT HAVE ADJUSTABLES ARE CONSIDERED SUPER STREET KNOWING DAMN WELL THAT WE CAINT COMPETE WITH THEM.JUST CAUSE I HAVE DROP MOUNTS AND A SLIP DOESNT MEAN I CAN HIT MAD INCHES HOMIE. I GOT THOSE INSTALLED CAUSE THATS THE ONLY WAY I CAN DRIVE ALL LOCKED UP..
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 23 2009, 07:20 AM~15443623
> *MISSED THE MEETING LAST NIGHT... CAN I TAKE OUR REGISTRATIONS TO SAMS SHOP???
> *


What u missed the meetin thats it ur "banned" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Where's THAT ***** DANKIE ? :dunno: he's on woooooooo patrol
WOOOOO!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 23 2009, 01:46 PM~15445902
> *What u missed the meetin thats it ur "banned" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 23 2009, 11:07 AM~15445567
> *SO YOUR SAYING JUST CAUSE I DROPED THE MOUNTS SO I CAN DRIVE LOCKED UP MAKES ME SUPER STREET. OKAY THEN SO ALL THESE GUYS THAT HAVE ADJUSTABLES ARE CONSIDERED SUPER STREET KNOWING DAMN WELL THAT WE CAINT COMPETE WITH THEM.JUST CAUSE I HAVE DROP MOUNTS AND A SLIP DOESNT MEAN I CAN HIT MAD INCHES HOMIE. I GOT THOSE INSTALLED CAUSE THATS THE ONLY WAY I CAN DRIVE ALL LOCKED UP..
> *


Yes because no matter how you look at it it still gives you inches on the hopping! And if you are allowed to be in street with those mods then there will be cars in that class that you won't want to hop!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 09:02 AM~15444510
> *:nosad: A real street car with no mods to the suspension and 14 inch strokes will not lockup more then 24 inches with the front locked up! </span></span>
> *


Wel i hear u roll n but hydros arent stock thats a mod!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: And ur rite putin 14 inch cyls.wont allow u to lock up more than 24inches unless u put drop mounts.I beleave thats what these guys r sayin that they spent or ivested the extra money to build their cars to lock up high but also lay all the way back down.Im sure some of the guys busted their heads to find out how to allow the cyl to extend all the way out.I beleave they feel they r being punished for for buildin thier cars the rite way or goin the extra mile.Since they cant compete in street and they beleave they r street thats why the feel they r being left out .I could be wrong but i think this may sum it up.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 11:58 AM~15445491
> *...but of course there may be one or two sneak peeks throughout the winter!!!  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 23 2009, 11:56 AM~15445989
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


U didnt know ur banned ya we voted yesterday u wernt thier so we banned u. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 23 2009, 12:04 PM~15446043
> *Wel i hear u roll n but hydros arent stock thats a  mod!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: And ur rite putin 14 inch cyls.wont allow u to lock up more than 24inches unless u put drop mounts.I beleave thats what these guys r sayin that they spent or ivested the extra money to build their cars to lock up high but also lay all the way back down.Im sure some of the guys busted their heads to find out how to allow the cyl to extend all the way out.I beleave they feel they r being punished for for buildin thier cars the rite way or goin the extra mile.Since they cant compete in street and they beleave they r street thats why the feel they r being left out .I could be wrong but i think this may sum it up.
> *


That was there choice to add mods and yes hydros is a mod but its different! You can have a piston pump! The cars in super street will lay down the same! They will have the same mods cause they chose to do more with the same mods is not my fault! Look I put together a real street class and now I'm getting complaints about it I've set it up to be fair if you guys don't want a real street class then we won't! The rules are no mods to the suspension 8 or less batteries and no wieght and on 13's if that won't work then we can set it back to the classes we had before! Let me know what you guys want to do! I hope you all will come out hop and have a good time! This back and forth is not fun!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 23 2009, 02:08 PM~15446081
> *U didnt know ur banned ya we voted yesterday u wernt thier so we banned u. LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15446118
> *That was there choice to add mods and yes hydros is a mod but its different! You can have a piston pump! The cars in super street will lay down the same! They will have the same mods cause they chose to do more with the same mods is not my fault! Look I put together a real street class and now I'm getting complaints about it I've set it up to be fair if you guys don't want a real street class then we won't! The rules are no mods to the suspension 8 or less batteries and no wieght and on 13's if that won't work then we can set it back to the classes we had before! Let me know what you guys want to do! I hope you all will come out hop and have a good time! This back and forth is not fun!
> *


sounds fair to me yall wanted a REAL street class rollin provided it now yall are crying about it ,the way i always look at it is fuck it go have some fun hop the car if you win you win if you dont you dont it aint no biggie after all this is supposed to be FUN :biggrin: i may still bring el taco out for a play with my rear pump in the wheel well :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 12:05 PM~15446052
> *:cheesy:
> *


*off work, let the weekend begin!! ~The Mrs.*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 02:24 PM~15446216
> *off work, let the weekend begin!!  ~The Mrs.
> *


 :nicoderm: 

What up J........See u at the show.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 12:16 PM~15445638
> *:uh: she won't go anyway... :0
> *


 :0 :angry: 


*WHERE IS IT THAT I WONT GO ... :uh: I QUIT DRINKING...NOT PARTYIN..LOL..*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 12:27 PM~15446246
> *:0  :angry:
> WHERE IS IT THAT I WONT GO ... :uh: I QUIT DRINKING...NOT PARTYIN..LOL..
> *


the movies loca


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 01:28 PM~15446253
> *the movies loca
> *


*WHAT WE GONNA SEE....CAUSE I DOTN LIKE SCAREY I DONT LIKE COMEDY AND F*%K LOVE STORIES



UMM MAYBE YOU DONT WANT ME TO GO AFTER ALL ....LMAO!*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15446118
> *That was there choice to add mods and yes hydros is a mod but its different! You can have a piston pump! The cars in super street will lay down the same! They will have the same mods cause they chose to do more with the same mods is not my fault! Look I put together a real street class and now I'm getting complaints about it I've set it up to be fair if you guys don't want a real street class then we won't! The rules are no mods to the suspension 8 or less batteries and no wieght and on 13's if that won't work then we can set it back to the classes we had before! Let me know what you guys want to do! I hope you all will come out hop and have a good time! This back and forth is not fun!
> *


Mucho take it ezay Roll n.Im sure most of these guys will come out and hop and thats what we want.I myself is just given u a hard time Rollin im sure it will be a hell of a hop and turn out.Im sure everyone will have a great time.Win or lose its gona be a good one.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Oct 23 2009, 12:27 PM~15446241
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> What up J........See u at the show.
> *


hello...j's at the swap meet...i'm sure he'll be on later...this is wifey!  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 01:16 PM~15445638
> *:uh: she won't go anyway... :0
> *



:yes: right! lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 02:30 PM~15446265
> *WHAT WE GONNA SEE....CAUSE I DOTN LIKE SCAREY I DONT LIKE COMEDY AND F*%K LOVE STORIES
> UMM MAYBE  YOU DONT  WANT ME TO GO AFTER ALL ....LMAO!
> *



did u check ur messages???? grrrr!!!! :angry:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 01:33 PM~15446288
> *:yes: right! lol
> *


*HELL...... :angry: 


NOW I DONT WANNA GO....YALL BE YAPPING AND SHIT...















LMAO!...... :uh: J/P*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 01:35 PM~15446306
> *did u check ur messages???? grrrr!!!!  :angry:
> *


MAN CHLEA...ITS IN MY PURSE..WAAAAAYYYYY OVER THERE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE ROOM IN THE CABINET DRAWER.....



SO NO I DIDNT .... YET . :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 02:35 PM~15446312
> *HELL...... :angry:
> NOW I DONT WANNA GO....YALL BE YAPPING AND SHIT...
> LMAO!...... :uh: J/P
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: 


dont try and say its our fault why you wont go..... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 12:36 PM~15446331
> *MAN CHLEA...ITS IN MY PURSE..WAAAAAYYYYY OVER THERE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE ROOM IN THE CABINET DRAWER.....
> SO NO  I DIDNT .... YET . :biggrin:
> *


but she's crying she didn't get any msgs! :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 01:37 PM~15446333
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> dont try and say its our fault why you wont go..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


....ANYWAYS


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 02:36 PM~15446331
> *MAN CHLEA...ITS IN MY PURSE..WAAAAAYYYYY OVER THERE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE ROOM IN THE CABINET DRAWER.....
> SO NO  I DIDNT .... YET . :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 










i bet if there was a drink over there u would go get it lol 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 01:38 PM~15446347
> *but she's crying she didn't get any msgs! :uh:
> *


 :0 :angry: ...





WHATEVER..LOL


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 01:28 PM~15446253
> *the movies loca
> *


It's one of those bwhahaha....................Scary ones


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 02:38 PM~15446347
> *but she's crying she didn't get any msgs! :uh:
> *




 right!




hey! i thought u were already enjoying ur weekend??? :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15446118
> *That was there choice to add mods and yes hydros is a mod but its different! You can have a piston pump! The cars in super street will lay down the same! They will have the same mods cause they chose to do more with the same mods is not my fault! Look I put together a real street class and now I'm getting complaints about it I've set it up to be fair if you guys don't want a real street class then we won't! The rules are no mods to the suspension 8 or less batteries and no wieght and on 13's if that won't work then we can set it back to the classes we had before! Let me know what you guys want to do! I hope you all will come out hop and have a good time! This back and forth is not fun!
> *


THANX FOR THE INVITE HOMIE........BUT ILL PROLLY SKIP THIS HOP......2 MUCH DRAMA ALREADY......GOOD LUCK


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15446364
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i bet if there was a drink over there u would go get it lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


...I AINT GONNA LIE BACK IN THE DAY (3WEEKSAGO)....HELL YEAH I WOULDA BEEN ALL OVER THAT LOL....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 12:39 PM~15446364
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i bet if there was a drink over there u would go get it lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 12:40 PM~15446376
> * right!
> hey! i thought u were already enjoying ur weekend???  :uh:
> *


i know huh?! i am, chillin here on lil wit my hgc!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 01:40 PM~15446374
> *It's one of those bwhahaha....................Scary ones
> *


GIRL...I GET SCARED EASY LOL.......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 02:41 PM~15446386
> *...I AINT GONNA LIE BACK IN THE DAY (3WEEKSAGO)....HELL YEAH I WOULDA BEEN ALL OVER THAT LOL....
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: 



u aint gotta lie CRAIG!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 23 2009, 11:35 AM~15445799
> *I hear u homie ive seen ur car on the vids it does dam good.Keep it goin homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANX HOMIE


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 02:42 PM~15446399
> *i know huh?! i am, chillin here on lil wit my WOOWOO! :biggrin: *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 02:43 PM~15446411
> *GIRL...I GET SCARED EASY LOL.......
> *



i thought u aint EVA scuurred!! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 01:46 PM~15446432
> *i thought u aint EVA scuurred!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL....OH RIGHT ....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

need new pics of the hgc!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 02:57 PM~15446522
> *need new pics of the hgc!
> *



:yes: next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Oct 23 2009, 01:57 PM~15446522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yup yup! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:cheesy: *MANDATORY HGC PHOTO SHOOT NEXT WEEKEND!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 23 2009, 03:06 PM~15446620
> *:cheesy: MANDATORY HGC PHOTO SHOOT NEXT WEEKEND!!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 

















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

:h5:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Ready for the shoot!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

UMMM ......WAIT, I WANNA GET MY HAIR DID FIRST 

LMAO!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Reminder to all who are coolers on Saturday only![/b]

Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit! See everyone at the show............. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 23 2009, 12:32 PM~15446870
> *Reminder to all who are coolers on Saturday only!*
> 
> Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit!  See everyone at the show.............  :biggrin:
> [/b]




:0 

...wish I could go...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 23 2009, 02:38 PM~15446934
> *:0
> 
> ...wish I could go...
> *


Ha, yea that would be cool if you could come on down! But hey we will see you soon in 2010. :cheesy:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 03:15 PM~15446683
> *UMMM ......WAIT, I WANNA GET MY HAIR DID FIRST
> 
> LMAO!
> *



:roflmao: x2


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 11:57 AM~15445004
> *Right! that's why i did a real street class so they can compete and have a good time doing it! That's all! Ive given and given! I mean I'm doing what you all have asked! seriously!
> *


AND YOU ARE DOING A DAMN GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 23 2009, 12:20 PM~15446178
> *sounds fair to me yall wanted a REAL street class rollin provided it now yall are crying about it ,the way i always look at it is fuck it go have some fun hop the car if you win you win if you dont you dont it aint no biggie after all this is supposed to be FUN  :biggrin: i may still bring el taco out for a play with my  rear pump in the wheel well  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

So street mod is piston pumps to


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 23 2009, 11:17 PM~15451524
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 23 2009, 10:37 PM~15451692
> *So street mod is piston pumps to
> *


No i beleave its allowed homie.We will see u thier.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

what up payaso
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

to make street class real i say all cars should have upper and lower rear arms on the stock monts....no small 4 links or krazy ass 4 links any car with any kind of 4 link is not a steet car str8 up! a real street car should have shocks and mybe a 2 inch upper arms extn...and nomore than 1 and half inch a arm extn on the front...just to make it all fair 4 all street cars out there.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

<span style=\'color:green\'>*Holiday Inn Express & Suites
8703 E. RL Thornton Frwy
Dallas, TX 75228
214 660-0006*
*
Less than 5 minutes from Big Town Exhibition Hall*

Standard Rooms: Single or Double 
*Rooms....$85.00
Suites: $100.00*

Includes breakfast, use of indoor pool and jacuzzi.

When calling to make reservations ask for "Torres Empire" *discount*, for more info contact "People's Choice" 214.356.0352</span>


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 23 2009, 10:22 AM~15444681
> *look homie the guys are real street they are not in it to compete against cars that are way up there or competition cars they go at it all the time and they are happy it wouldnt be fair for them to compete to a car that dont drive on the streets and is not ment for it but for competition only so be fair with all this guys and you will have a lot of guys coming trust me about the drop mounts and the adjustable trailing arms i install them on all the cars cause the customer wants to drive their car all the way locked up and all the way down.
> *


very true BUT its not fair 4 all the street cars that dont have drop monts....they should all be on stock monts plain and simple or if not they should just have no rule at all single with nomore than 10 batts and doubles with nomore than 14 fuk it anything goes cuz everybody with drop monts is gona get a better lock up and of course more inchs if built right...theres alot of reasons y the drop monts will hop better than a stock mont would...


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2009, 01:01 PM~15446025
> *Yes because no matter how you look at it it still gives you inches on the hopping! And if you are allowed to be in street with those mods then there will be cars in that class that you won't want to hop!!
> *


so wheres the truck rules we got 2 trucks waitn ! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Last Reminder to all who are coolers on Saturday only![/b]

Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and see some great action in the hopping pit! See everyone at the show............. :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*T.T.T*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 24 2009, 09:55 AM~15453860
> *to make street class real i say all cars should have upper and lower rear arms on the stock monts....no small 4 links or krazy ass 4 links any car with any kind of 4 link is not a steet car str8 up! a real street car should have shocks and mybe a 2 inch upper arms extn...and nomore than 1 and half inch a arm extn on the front...just to make it all fair 4 all street cars out there.
> *


dont mean to be a smars ass but all g body's come with a 4 link from factory wich is 4 trailing arms and on the upper trailing arms the extention should be 1 inch no more people that do the drop mounts all they doing is fix their rear end angle so they be able to drive their cars all the way locked up if they decide to put 12" or 14" cylinders


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

cant wait for this show.. looks like the hop and concert are both gonna be bad azz.. i wonder if theres gonna be any fine women at this show.. maybe i should bring a couple :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 24 2009, 10:36 AM~15454075
> *so wheres the truck rules we got 2 trucks waitn !  :biggrin:
> *


*No Double Switching and no getting stuck!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108




*We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

:buttkick: :werd:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is this off topic forum?????????????????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

This will be the last show you see squid with a street bike....the real stuff is put up for magnificos


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 25 2009, 03:08 PM~15461870
> *This will be the last show you see squid with a street bike....the real stuff is put up for magnificos
> *


bring it out big baller. dont be scared of a little 12 inch bike


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2009, 06:05 PM~15462438
> *bring it out big baller. dont be scared of a little 12 inch bike
> *


I only have like 15 bucks to my name  no ballers here :nosad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's crackin homies :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*see you all THIS SATURDAY* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Fixed
*see you all THIS SUNDAY* :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

<span style=\'color:green\'>*Holiday Inn Express & Suites
8703 E. RL Thornton Frwy
Dallas, TX 75228
214 660-0006*
*
Less than 5 minutes from Big Town Exhibition Hall*

Standard Rooms: Single or Double 
*Rooms....$85.00
Suites: $100.00*

Includes breakfast, use of indoor pool and jacuzzi.

When calling to make reservations ask for "Torres Empire" *discount*, for more info contact "People's Choice" 214.356.0352</span>


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 08:48 AM~15467951
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Holiday Inn Express & Suites
> 8703 E. RL Thornton Frwy
> Dallas, TX 75228
> ...


u got me a room...thanks


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GHETTO DREAMS cc 

:thumbsup: :yes: in da house or outside I don't know


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

SIMPLY STUNNIN is registered and ready to rep!!!!!!








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 24 2009, 10:38 PM~15457581
> *dont mean to be a smars ass but all g body's come with a 4 link from factory wich is 4 trailing arms and on the upper trailing arms the extention should be 1 inch no more people that do the drop mounts all they doing is fix their rear end angle so they be able to drive their cars all the way locked up if they decide to put 12" or 14" cylinders
> *


u know wat i mean about the 4 link fool....plus u know damn well the drop monts does help a car hop higher and the reason is just like u said u have a higher lock up in the back and the rear end angle stays str8 so ur car rolls easier when u hop and a car with stock mont wont lock up as high and if u lock it all the way up it wont roll as easy cuz ill put the rear end angle on a binde just like u said u cruise with it lockd up thats y u have drop monts and it rolls just fine with them right?? so u said it urself so thats the diffrents right there.


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 25 2009, 04:01 AM~15459231
> *No Double Switching and no getting stuck!
> *


ok kool we dont double switch or get stuck... :biggrin: thanx homie!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 26 2009, 10:05 AM~15468096
> *u got me a room...thanks
> *



people's choice is paying for it! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 10:45 AM~15468435
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 09:47 AM~15468447
> *:wave:
> *


What's up, ready for tomorrow!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I THINK ALL CARS SHOULD BE DRIVEN IN NOT PASSED IN !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 10:48 AM~15468458
> *What's up, ready for tomorrow!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: GO MAVS! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 09:49 AM~15468467
> *:yes: GO MAVS!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I MEANT PUSHED IN :angry: :angry:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 26 2009, 08:50 AM~15468479
> *I MEANT PUSHED IN  :angry:  :angry:
> *


yes sir they should be drivin in unless its a radical hopper :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 26 2009, 08:49 AM~15468462
> *I THINK ALL CARS SHOULD BE DRIVEN IN NOT PASSED IN !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


agreed


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 26 2009, 09:16 AM~15468639
> *yes sir they should be drivin in unless its a radical hopper :biggrin:
> *


i think even the radical hoppers should drive in to the hop on their own,... it just makes it more fair for everyone, i seen a lot of radical hoppers with just the block engine , AND NO starter, no alternator, no nada,


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2009, 09:24 AM~15468712
> *i think even the radical hoppers should drive in to the hop on their own,... it just makes it more fair for everyone, i seen a lot of radical hoppers with just the block engine , AND NO starter, no alternator, no nada,
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 09:49 AM~15468467
> *:yes: GO MAVS!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 09:45 AM~15468440
> *people's choice is paying for it!  :biggrin:
> *


tyte.....

.....he said he got first 3 rounds of drinks too


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 26 2009, 02:17 PM~15470090
> *tyte.....
> 
> .....he said he got first 3 rounds of drinks too
> *



:0 already!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*TTT for the Sam Torres & the WEGO world tour*:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Oct 26 2009, 01:17 PM~15470090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 02:53 PM~15470481
> *Lol, I don't about that!  Tim's gonna say one only, lol!
> :biggrin:
> *



hmmm 1 sounds bout right lol! i'll just take u and c's drank cuz remember yall are on punishment! lol


----------



## SexyRiderMama (Oct 26, 2009)

Man. i can wait! WE GONE BE ROLLIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 01:57 PM~15470518
> *hmmm 1 sounds bout right lol! i'll just take u and c's drank cuz remember yall are on punishment! lol</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Shhh! Kiss don't tell, lol! I'm not punished either!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 26 2009, 02:17 PM~15470090
> *tyte.....
> 
> .....he said he got first 3 rounds of drinks too
> *


I aint buying SHIT :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 03:01 PM~15470543
> *Shhh!  Kiss don't tell, lol!  I'm not punished either!
> *



:no: never kiss and tell!!! lol hmmm omg did i kiss anyone in vegas? lol jk!! i didnt! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 02:09 PM~15470611
> *:no: never kiss and tell!!! lol hmmm omg did i kiss anyone in vegas? lol jk!! i didnt!  :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lmao!  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 26 2009, 03:07 PM~15470593
> *I aint buying SHIT :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



:yes: :yes: cuz u love us! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

YALL ARE CRAZY........MAYNE...LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 03:11 PM~15470626
> *Lmao!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, fatmexican55

Why hello there!!!:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, fatmexican55, Bad Mamma Jamma


....LADIES!....HOWS IT GOIN....




UMM WAIT ...NOT YOU SIR ....I MEAN HI, BUT NOT YOU THE LADIES PART ..LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 26 2009, 03:19 PM~15470705
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, fatmexican55, Bad Mamma Jamma
> ....LADIES!....HOWS IT GOIN....
> ...




:wave:




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2009, 09:24 AM~15468712
> *i think even the radical hoppers should drive in to the hop on their own,... it just makes it more fair for everyone, i seen a lot of radical hoppers with just the block engine , AND NO starter, no alternator, no nada,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin: Going and going and going! Ready to head to the boo place!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2009, 10:24 AM~15468712
> *i think even the radical hoppers should drive in to the hop on their own,... it just makes it more fair for everyone, i seen a lot of radical hoppers with just the block engine , AND NO starter, no alternator, no nada,
> *


x2 some are on diets :biggrin: mine drive :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 26 2009, 10:44 AM~15468872
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT
> *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 03:27 PM~15470790
> *:biggrin: Going and going and going!  Ready to head to the boo place!
> *



:0 



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 26 2009, 02:30 PM~15470815
> *x2 some are on diets  :biggrin:  mine drive :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: are trucks drive two homie...o but remember no double switchin!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 26 2009, 02:30 PM~15470815
> *x2 some are on diets  :biggrin:  mine drive :biggrin:
> *


they should also check 4 cars and truck with weight/lead theres alot of krazy ass floaters out there! its all obvious i seen hoppers stand at 60 inchs and float there 4 long ass time how the fuk is that!! ALL WEIGHT!!!! :biggrin: IF THERE GONA BE GOING BY RULES I THINK THAT SHOULD BE ONE TOO!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> they should also check 4 cars and truck with weight/lead theres alot of krazy ass floaters out there! its all obvious i seen hoppers stand at 60 inchs and float there 4 long ass time how the fuk is that!! ALL WEIGHT!!!! :biggrin: IF THERE GONA BE GOING BY RULES I THINK THAT SHOULD BE ONE TOO!
> [/q Thats what needs to be done inspect all cars for weight and or extra pumps wont take long to look for it . Lets see who the real hoppers with power are


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> > they should also check 4 cars and truck with weight/lead theres alot of krazy ass floaters out there! its all obvious i seen hoppers stand at 60 inchs and float there 4 long ass time how the fuk is that!! ALL WEIGHT!!!! :biggrin: IF THERE GONA BE GOING BY RULES I THINK THAT SHOULD BE ONE TOO!
> > [/q Thats what needs to be done inspect all cars for weight and or extra pumps wont take long to look for it . Lets see who the real hoppers with power are
> 
> 
> THATS RIGHT HOMIE !


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Sup porkchop


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 26 2009, 04:22 PM~15471905
> *Sup porkchop
> *


hmmm u made me hungry 

















hope all of yall have a good time at the show.. take some pics for me


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 26 2009, 01:25 PM~15470763
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


What you laughing at cheerleader :0 :0


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Oct 26 2009, 06:41 PM~15473497
> *What you laughing at cheerleader :0  :0
> *


im laughing cause you have to have someone hop ur own shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: with no front bumper pinche puto


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 26 2009, 06:21 PM~15474030
> *im laughing cause you have to have someone hop ur own shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: with no front bumper pinche puto
> *


thats fine but i need you to come by my house in the morning and clean my dog poop pendejo :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Oct 26 2009, 07:28 PM~15474124
> *thats fine but i need you to come by my house in the morning and clean my dog poop pendejo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


yea i'll be there by 7:30 then i will take u to go buy some tires with a white wall and then we can go put your bumper on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 26 2009, 06:47 PM~15474379
> *yea i'll be there by 7:30 then i will take u to go buy some tires with a white wall and then we can go put your bumper on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok dont forget to bring your cheerleader outfit biiiiiiaattcch!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

i wonder how they check 4 weight on the hoppers that put there weight in the frame rails and plate over them ill take my welding truck if they want 2 cut up there frame 2 prove there legit i hear they use railroad train tracks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 26 2009, 04:03 PM~15471666
> *x2 :biggrin: are trucks drive two homie...o but remember no double switchin!
> *


this is the last show with this suspension rules changed at last min. but trust me the makeover begins for next season :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 26 2009, 07:45 PM~15475304
> *this is the last show with this suspension rules changed at last min. but trust me the makeover begins for next season  :biggrin:
> *


they change rules all time its hard 2 guess what they r going 2 b 2marow

what the truck hitting


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 26 2009, 03:03 PM~15471666
> *x2 :biggrin: are trucks drive two homie...o but remember no double switchin!
> *


ke onda porkshops


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII,*ms_tx_legend214*, Mr.Ortiz, radicalkingz
:wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 26 2009, 08:43 PM~15476312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good sir new paint job damm  :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 26 2009, 10:43 PM~15476306
> *4 Members: FPEREZII,ms_tx_legend214, Mr.Ortiz, radicalkingz
> :wave:
> *



:wave: wats up!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt 

its almost that time  just hope it aint raining for thoses of you that are going


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 26 2009, 07:51 PM~15476422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THE TEXAS GIANT GETTING A NEW PAINT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 26 2009, 11:26 PM~15476827
> *ttt
> 
> its almost that time    just hope it aint raining for thoses of you that are going
> *



sunny in the low 70's all weekend :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 10:46 PM~15477093
> *sunny in the low 70's all weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 26 2009, 02:07 PM~15470593
> *I aint buying SHIT :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


...bwaahahahhahahha

THEN I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO GET U DRUNK....kidnap ur ass like last time with Troy and Hootie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 26 2009, 03:11 PM~15471773
> *they should also check 4 cars and truck with weight/lead theres alot of krazy ass floaters out there! its all obvious i seen hoppers stand at 60 inchs and float there 4 long ass time how the fuk is that!!  ALL WEIGHT!!!! :biggrin: IF THERE GONA BE GOING BY RULES I THINK THAT SHOULD BE ONE TOO!
> *


dnt know about weight, now days u dnt need weight when sum peps use 105 pound batteries, so I think the NON GET STUCK RULE ITS JUST FINE :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 27 2009, 12:29 AM~15477587
> *...bwaahahahhahahha
> 
> THEN I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO GET U DRUNK....kidnap ur ass like last time with Troy and Hootie
> *


TRUTH COMING OUT NOW


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning ppl :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 27 2009, 08:08 AM~15479101
> *Good morning ppl :wave:
> *


 :wave: GOOD MORNING


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 27 2009, 01:49 AM~15478570
> *dnt know about weight, now days u dnt need weight when sum peps use 105 pound batteries, so I think the NON GET STUCK RULE ITS JUST FINE :biggrin:
> *


is that the batteries ur using?? cuz ur cars a krazy ass floater.... our truck can stand if we want it too theres different way off hoppin la tejana if thats wat ur tryn to say about it standing cuz we can just keep slamming that ass and it wont stand trust me!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 26 2009, 08:45 PM~15475304
> *this is the last show with this suspension rules changed at last min. but trust me the makeover begins for next season  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats kool now we can see some real hopping....and by next year we should have a radical DOUBLE PUMP also.....u know how high are singles are gettn right now imagine a double... :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 26 2009, 08:42 PM~15475240
> *i wonder how they check 4 weight  on the hoppers that put there weight in the frame rails and plate over them      ill take my welding truck if they want 2 cut up there frame 2 prove there legit    i hear they use railroad train tracks :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah thats wat i heard 2....but thats way everybody should put inspection hole like we do on the frames!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 27 2009, 07:41 AM~15479597
> *:biggrin: yeah thats wat i heard 2....but thats way everybody should put inspection hole like we do on the frames!
> *


 :0 *That is a smart idea. Then ppl could prove they have no extra weight.* :h5:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 27 2009, 07:27 AM~15479486
> *is that the batteries ur using?? cuz ur cars a krazy ass floater.... our truck can stand if we want it too theres different way off hoppin la tejana if thats wat ur tryn to say about it standing cuz we can just keep slamming that ass and it wont stand trust me!
> *


NAH, homie, i dont use them batteries, but i do hop a real car,.. not a light ass minitruck with a lil 4 cylinder and big ass ballon tires, any body can make a truck hop like that, we just dnt like to hop trucks, minitrucks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

awww shit cant wait to see this hop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 27 2009, 10:17 AM~15480852
> *awww  shit  cant  wait  to  see  this  hop
> *


X100000 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 27 2009, 08:35 AM~15479551
> *:biggrin: thats kool now we can see some real hopping....and by next year we should have a radical DOUBLE PUMP also.....u know how high are singles are gettn right now imagine a double... :biggrin:
> *


iits been real radical hopping by lrm rules now its just changing it up it will do mid 90 without getting stuck but people hittin over 100 its time to change to play :biggrin: 
i will have my single out next year also looks like its going to be fun :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:29 AM~15480966
> *iits been real radical hopping by lrm rules now its just changing it up it will do mid 90 without getting stuck but people hittin over 100 its time to change to play  :biggrin:
> i will have my single out next year also looks like its going to be fun  :biggrin:
> *


make sure you put 13s on it if we keeping it real hopping jk :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 27 2009, 10:57 AM~15480699
> *NAH, homie, i dont use them batteries, but i do hop a real car,.. not a light ass minitruck with a lil 4 cylinder and big ass ballon tires, any body can make a truck hop like that, we just dnt like to hop trucks, minitrucks
> *


yeah i always hear that...but action speaks louder than words homie all i can say is prove it!! :biggrin: !! how do u know its so easy if i never seen u hop one??? all i got to say is if ur not using weight or lead or watever you put in yalls cars then y does ur cars float so much and the monte from shortys doesnt  theres a big differents there buddy u have something heavy in ur trunk in that cutt!!!!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:29 AM~15480966
> *iits been real radical hopping by lrm rules now its just changing it up it will do mid 90 without getting stuck but people hittin over 100 its time to change to play  :biggrin:
> i will have my single out next year also looks like its going to be fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah the more comp the better! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IS THE BEER STILL GONNA BE ONLY $3???? :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:37 AM~15481038
> *make sure you put 13s on it if we keeping it real hopping jk :0  :biggrin:
> *


  a u hop wat u brought homie.....plus everybodys always cryn about big tires there 14s loco lowrider legal i know this aint lowrider rules but y cry about tires.....im just ready to hop and i aint cryn about other peoples ridez im confident with our ridez and aint got to complain about others!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

the weight topic is getting good :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

its hard 2 complain about weight cauce a car will do top 60s without weight if u put the pivot point in the rite place that goes 4 any hopper pivot is the key and the 100pound batteries wouldnt hurt no alternator no battery in front no powersteering the list is 2 long


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

lets just hop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:39 AM~15481620
> *yeah i always hear that...but action speaks louder than words homie all i can say is prove it!! :biggrin: !!  how do u know its so easy if i never seen u hop one??? all i got to say is if ur not using weight or lead or watever you put in yalls cars then y does ur cars float so much and the monte from shortys doesnt    theres a big differents there buddy u have something heavy in ur trunk in that cutt!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WE COULD GO 10 MORE PAGES ON THIS TOPIC, but i tell u what, LETS JUST HOP AND SEE YALL SUNDAY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 27 2009, 11:58 AM~15481797
> *lets just hop
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 27 2009, 01:05 PM~15481855
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WE COULD GO 10 MORE PAGES ON THIS TOPIC, but i tell u what, LETS JUST HOP AND SEE YALL SUNDAY
> *


 kool ill see u yall there homie.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What time is roll in this Saturday


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 27 2009, 01:14 PM~15482516
> *What time is roll in this Saturday
> *


12PM-5PM.... SAT

7AM-11AM.... SUN








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

i wanna catch the hop so i can put it on YOUTUBE. for the Torres website..hopefully this time i dont get stuck on backstage


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 27 2009, 04:16 PM~15482963
> *i wanna catch the hop so i can put it on YOUTUBE. for the Torres website..hopefully this time i dont get stuck on backstage
> *


Stuck backstage :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: now that's funny :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Kool be there at 8


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 27 2009, 12:58 PM~15481797
> *lets just hop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sat. Night all are invited to party with Rollerz Only, you know how we do it! We have been partying at all the WEGO tour stops this year and last. We will have maps during move in for all out of towners!


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 27 2009, 03:32 PM~15483068
> *Stuck backstage :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: now that's funny :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


whats up bro how are things coming out...


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds like a good show 2 b at and hop


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 27 2009, 05:48 PM~15485088
> *sounds like a good show 2 b at and hop
> *


R u goin 2 this show Sergio?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2009, 05:59 PM~15485221
> *R u goin 2 this show Sergio?
> *


no no money im using it on the truck and work is slow


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Im going to make this show see everyone in the hop pit . Looks like shortys hydraulics is gonna have all the classes filled up with hoppers .


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 27 2009, 06:07 PM~15485343
> *Im going to make this show see everyone in the hop pit . Looks like  shortys hydraulics is gonna have all the classes filled up with hoppers .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 26 2009, 10:11 PM~15471773
> *they should also check 4 cars and truck with weight/lead theres alot of krazy ass floaters out there! its all obvious i seen hoppers stand at 60 inchs and float there 4 long ass time how the fuk is that!!  ALL WEIGHT!!!! :biggrin: IF THERE GONA BE GOING BY RULES I THINK THAT SHOULD BE ONE TOO!
> *


Yeah and if you don't have a v8 your disqualified because thats just gay! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 27 2009, 06:07 PM~15485343
> *Im going to make this show see everyone in the hop pit . Looks like  shortys hydraulics is gonna have all the classes filled up with hoppers .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 like i said what a show its going 2 b good


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

how many classes cris


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 27 2009, 06:09 PM~15485368
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  like i said what a show its going 2 b good
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

All of em


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 23 2009, 06:07 PM~15445567
> *SO YOUR SAYING JUST CAUSE I DROPED THE MOUNTS SO I CAN DRIVE LOCKED UP MAKES ME SUPER STREET. OKAY THEN SO ALL THESE GUYS THAT HAVE ADJUSTABLES ARE CONSIDERED SUPER STREET KNOWING DAMN WELL THAT WE CAINT COMPETE WITH THEM.JUST CAUSE I HAVE DROP MOUNTS AND A SLIP DOESNT MEAN I CAN HIT MAD INCHES HOMIE. I GOT THOSE INSTALLED CAUSE THATS THE ONLY WAY I CAN DRIVE ALL LOCKED UP..*


you'll hit more then a car without drop mounts,thats the point.Enough crying allready we coming and we'll hopp anyone car truck big ass tires weight whatever the dreamtean is coming.hope you all in TX are ready.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Tx stays ready


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 07:09 PM~15485362
> *Yeah and if you don't have a v8 your disqualified because thats just gay! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that should go for any vehicle.. not just the hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 27 2009, 06:11 PM~15485401
> *All of em
> *


how many street super radical


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 27 2009, 06:13 PM~15485426
> *Tx stays ready
> 
> *


Couldnt say it any better my self


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2009, 07:58 PM~15486023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..HAHA ......I SHOULD HAVE POSTED THAT ONE.....


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Some of us type n add videos faster than others im not fast at either one .


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 28 2009, 01:13 AM~15485426
> *Tx stays ready
> 
> *


They havn't been everytime we come to town. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 27 2009, 08:42 PM~15486612
> *..HAHA ......I SHOULD HAVE POSTED THAT ONE.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 08:34 PM~15487323
> *They havn't been everytime we come to town. :0  :biggrin:
> *


U mean to texas but either way tx always ready . Sure hope they do a weight and extra pump inspection at this show so everybody can see who the real heavy hitters are my truck will be up for inspection i will wiilingly let the hop judges inspect it . Anyone else who can pass that inspection just open trunk and get inspected anybody can claim king of the hops but some of us dont need weight to do it .


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 27 2009, 08:54 PM~15487569
> *U mean to texas but either way tx always ready . Sure hope they do a weight and extra pump inspection at this show  so everybody can see who the real heavy hitters are  my truck will be up for inspection i will wiilingly let the hop judges inspect it . Anyone else who can pass that inspection just  open trunk and get inspected anybody can claim king of the hops but some of us dont need weight to do it .
> *


I heard that!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 27 2009, 09:54 PM~15487569
> *U mean to texas but either way tx always ready . Sure hope they do a weight and extra pump inspection at this show  so everybody can see who the real heavy hitters are  my truck will be up for inspection i will wiilingly let the hop judges inspect it . Anyone else who can pass that inspection just  open trunk and get inspected anybody can claim king of the hops but some of us dont need weight to do it .
> *


ouchhhh ... the man has spoken :worship:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Man, things are getting heated for this Sunday's hop!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfJpkj3kYPU single pump no weight 185 tires shortys equipped see u in the hop pit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 27 2009, 01:49 PM~15481701
> *Car Club: HARDHITTERZ/SHORTY'S
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 27 2009, 11:35 PM~15488135
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Going to be a good show good luck to all the hoppers and all out of town have a save trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut it dew homiez


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bbaker78634, cadillac_chris, FPEREZII, droptopt-bird

IF YOUR DAD IS GOING LET HIM KNOW IF HE NEEDS ANY HELP TO JUST LET ME KNOW.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, *bbaker78634*, droptopt-bird
:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 27 2009, 09:49 PM~15488354
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: bbaker78634, cadillac_chris, FPEREZII</span>, droptopt-bird
> 
> ...




*<span style=\'color:green\'>Cool thanks bro, yeah they are leaving early Sat. morning. I will tell him. I might be able to make it. The weather out here is starting to get bad. So they might send us in until it clears.*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 27 2009, 03:32 PM~15483068
> *Stuck backstage :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: now that's funny :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


In San Bernardino i missed the wholehop...i was back stage chasing u and Dolle Girl around...hahahahahahaha...JK


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 06:09 PM~15485362
> *Yeah and if you don't have a v8 your disqualified because thats just gay! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I dont think any of the trucks got v8s,4 cyls only :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 26 2009, 09:48 PM~15476378
> *looking good sir new paint job damm    :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: thanx


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

yo ic1 8:30 sharp


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 26 2009, 10:43 PM~15477050
> *:0 THE TEXAS GIANT GETTING A NEW PAINT JOB :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: what up


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:37 AM~15481038
> *make sure you put 13s on it if we keeping it real hopping jk :0  :biggrin:
> *


Amend homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 27 2009, 10:14 PM~15488649
> *yo ic1 8:30 sharp
> *


Yes sir i hear u


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 27 2009, 11:21 PM~15488739
> *Amend homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: whats going on sir :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:25 PM~15488795
> *:biggrin: whats going on sir  :wave:
> *


Just hear catchin up on this thread i only missed a day or two and this shit blow up. Everyone said stop crying about u cant have slip movements, drop mounts, adj trailing arms and now everyone on here is cryin about weaght,floaters,and toarchin holes in peoples frames what the fuck!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 27 2009, 11:45 PM~15488982
> *Just hear catchin up on this thread i only missed a day or two and this shit blow up. Everyone said stop crying about u cant have slip movements, drop mounts, adj trailing arms and now everyone on here is cryin about weaght,floaters,and toarchin holes in peoples frames what the fuck!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

The new paint job is lookin good sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 27 2009, 10:45 PM~15488982
> *Just hear catchin up on this thread i only missed a day or two and this shit blow up. Everyone said stop crying about u cant have slip movements, drop mounts, adj trailing arms and now everyone on here is cryin about weaght,floaters,and toarchin holes in peoples frames what the fuck!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*VISIT THE "TEXAS FINEST" LOWRIDER VIDEOS BOOTH !! FOR THE LATEST TEXAS FINEST DVD VOL.8 !!! LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2009 FOOTAGE AND MUCH MORE!!!!! *_</span> :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2009, 05:05 PM~15484023
> *Sat. Night all are invited to party with Rollerz Only, you know how we do it! We have been partying at all the WEGO tour stops this year and last.  We will have maps during move in for all out of towners!
> 
> 
> ...





_*Can't wait....It'z gonna be on and poppin! R.O. ALWAYS DOIN IT BIG!!! :biggrin:  *_


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 27 2009, 06:47 PM~15484434
> *whats up bro how are things coming out...
> *


I'm doing it


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 28 2009, 06:45 AM~15490212
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>VISIT THE "TEXAS FINEST" LOWRIDER VIDEOS BOOTH !! FOR THE LATEST TEXAS FINEST DVD VOL.8 !!! LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2009 FOOTAGE AND MUCH MORE!!!!! </span> :0  :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2009, 08:24 PM~15485571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: PAUL WALL :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:wave: ~M


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 28 2009, 10:06 AM~15491074
> *:wave: ~M
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 28 2009, 07:45 AM~15490212
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>VISIT THE "TEXAS FINEST" LOWRIDER VIDEOS BOOTH !! FOR THE LATEST TEXAS FINEST DVD VOL.8 !!! LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2009 FOOTAGE AND MUCH MORE!!!!! </span> :0  :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, DJ_Malachi_21, RIDINDRTY64



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 09:04 AM~15491058
> *:biggrin: PAUL WALL</span> :biggrin:
> *





<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>I KNOW HIM...LMAO!.....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 28 2009, 09:06 AM~15491074
> *:wave: ~M
> *



:wave: *~E*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

how's the weather..

...should i bring a jacket?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 28 2009, 10:22 AM~15491185
> *I KNOW HIM...LMAO!.....
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

how cold is it in TEXAS...

...any volunteer to keep this ROLLER warm?....NO ****


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Oct 26 2009, 11:29 PM~15477587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe thats why you are the people's choice, meaning you have a choice, lol! You didnt get kidnapped! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 28 2009, 10:24 AM~15491204
> *how's the weather..
> 
> ...should i bring a jacket?
> *



SAT: 
High 65°F
Low 47°F

SUN: 
High 72°F
Low 49°F

BRING ONE JUST IN CASE


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 28 2009, 10:30 AM~15491261
> *how cold is it in TEXAS...
> 
> ...any volunteer to keep this ROLLER warm?....NO ****
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 28 2009, 09:30 AM~15491261
> *how cold is it in TEXAS...
> 
> ...any volunteer to keep this ROLLER warm?....NO ****
> *


I'm sure there's a few out there for ya!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 28 2009, 10:30 AM~15491268
> *Kidnap, lol! :biggrin:
> I do believe thats why you are the people's choice, meaning you have a choice, lol!  You didnt get kidnapped!  :cheesy:
> *



:0 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 28 2009, 09:33 AM~15491286
> *I'm sure there's a few out there for ya!
> *


lol...hook a b*RO*tha up


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: THUGG PASSION 2, ms_tx_legend214, el chamuco, jorgetellez, ZEUS DA GOD


*WHATS POPPIN PEEPS......LOL*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 28 2009, 09:36 AM~15491318
> *lol...hook a bRO</span>tha up
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Aver que!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 07:09 PM~15485362
> *Yeah and if you don't have a v8 your disqualified because thats just gay! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah ok let me put a v8 on the ranger! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 10:39 AM~15491342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



D~low's song @ tha club

:twak:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 07:12 PM~15485414
> *you'll hit more then a car without drop mounts,thats the point.Enough crying allready we coming and we'll hopp anyone car truck big ass tires weight whatever the dreamtean is coming.hope you all in TX are ready.
> *


talkn about cryin.....whos the one cryn about people without v8s :biggrin: ???? lets just hop fuk everything else and i hope ur ready 4 texas homie!!!! cuz we hold all the RECORDS here in texas!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

SEE YOU ALL THERE !!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 28 2009, 11:04 AM~15492617
> *talkn about cryin.....whos the one cryn about people without v8s :biggrin:  ???? lets just hop fuk everything else and i hope ur ready 4 texas homie!!!! cuz we hold all the RECORDS here in texas!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 12:04 PM~15492608
> *D~low's song @ tha club
> 
> :twak:
> ...



:0 :angry: <span style=\'color:TEAL\'>...WHAT IS IT!?......YOU KNOW IM ON LOCKDOWN RIGHT NOW CANT SEE ANYTHING..... LOL


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 28 2009, 01:04 PM~15492617
> *talkn about cryin.....whos the one cryn about people without v8s :biggrin:  ???? lets just hop fuk everything else and i hope ur ready 4 texas homie!!!! cuz we hold all the RECORDS here in texas!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 


:0 :0 :0


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 27 2009, 10:35 PM~15488135
> *:dunno:
> *


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=47697242 

check out the pic homie....idk how to post pics on here yet! late!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 28 2009, 01:34 PM~15492917
> *:0  :angry: ...WHAT IS IT!?......YOU KNOW IM ON LOCKDOWN RIGHT NOW CANT SEE ANYTHING..... LOL
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

"TUSSLE"


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 28 2009, 11:44 AM~15492991
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=47697242
> 
> check out the pic homie....idk how to post pics on here yet! late!
> *


I was going to try and post it for you, but it say's set to private. I tried. :dunno:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 02:13 PM~15493788
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> "TUSSLE" </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>LMAO!!!!!!.....NO WAY :angry: ...IM THE GOOD ONE ...MEMBER ...U MEMBER LOL!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz+Oct 28 2009, 01:44 PM~15492991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here y'all go :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 09:11 AM~15491106
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, DJ_Malachi_21, RIDINDRTY64
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


calm down


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 28 2009, 03:11 PM~15494313
> *Here y'all go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanx homie well (ROBERTO G) was wondering y we have HARDHITTERZ/SHORTYS on the pic and thats y! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 28 2009, 03:16 PM~15493824
> *LMAO!!!!!!.....NO WAY  :angry: ...IM THE GOOD ONE ...MEMBER  ...U MEMBER LOL!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


uh huh sure!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 28 2009, 04:40 PM~15494513
> *calm down
> *










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 04:01 PM~15494704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost 

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dunno why he cut his hair


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 05:50 PM~15495306
> *repost
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



will my beer here sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 04:54 PM~15495359
> *will my beer here sunday? :biggrin:
> *


shit the ? is am i gonna be there.. still dunno .. laws been fuckin wit me lately but ill know by Friday wha iam gonna do 








and if i am there.. hell yea :biggrin: and none of that natural light bullcaca .. str8 budlight


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 06:00 PM~15495433
> *shit the ? is am i gonna be there.. still dunno .. laws been fuckin wit me lately but ill know by Friday wha iam gonna do
> and if i am there.. hell yea  :biggrin: and none of that natural light bullcaca .. str8 budlight
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

but if u dont come u can still send the budlight $$$ i wont mind! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, muhammad a chess, ready to party friday??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15495473
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> but if u dont come u can still send the budlight $$$ i wont mind!  :biggrin:
> ...


ha .. funny :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam good


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u</span>

:wave: <span style=\'color:green\'>What's up Cruz


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 26 2009, 03:03 PM~15471666
> *x2 :biggrin: are trucks drive two homie...o but remember no double switchin!
> *


WHATS UP 210. YOU READY OR WHAT!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 28 2009, 07:17 PM~15496723
> *WHATS UP 210. YOU READY OR WHAT!!!
> *


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

TIEMPOS LOCOS will be in effect! Cant wait!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 28 2009, 05:58 PM~15492550
> *yeah ok let me put a v8 on the ranger! :biggrin:
> *


sorry trucks are gay also. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 28 2009, 04:57 PM~15494682
> *ok thanx homie well (ROBERTO G) was wondering y we have HARDHITTERZ/SHORTYS on the pic and thats y!  :biggrin:
> *


i must of been under a rock.. since when did shorty start sponsoring people ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 28 2009, 03:54 AM~15487569
> *U mean to texas but either way tx always ready . Sure hope they do a weight and extra pump inspection at this show  so everybody can see who the real heavy hitters are  my truck will be up for inspection i will wiilingly let the hop judges inspect it . Anyone else who can pass that inspection just  open trunk and get inspected anybody can claim king of the hops but some of us dont need weight to do it .
> *


with a truck and a 4cly you shouldn't need wieght. :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 28 2009, 07:49 PM~15497769
> *with a truck and a 4cly you shouldn't need wieght. :0
> *


Not 2 worry homie we swing big bodys also :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 28 2009, 09:47 PM~15497753
> *since when did shorty start sponsoring people ?
> *


 :twak: you ask too many questions!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 28 2009, 10:21 PM~15498190
> *:twak: you ask too many questions!
> *


can you just shut the fuck up, damn. when ever i quote your bitch ass, it means that im talking to you, so if i dont fucken respond, shit


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 28 2009, 08:24 PM~15498234
> *can you just shut the fuck up, damn. when ever i quote your bitch ass, it means that im talking to you, so if i dont  fucken respond, shit
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 28 2009, 10:24 PM~15498234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 06:11 PM~15495557
> *ha .. funny  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

well well well .lets see who wins the hop? ...... it is always interesting. here in dallas. see yall there sat for set up


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## nicolezhu85 (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nicolezhu85_@Oct 28 2009, 11:49 PM~15500760
> *http://www.tradeshoes9.com/
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :loco: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 28 2009, 08:24 PM~15498234
> *can you just shut the fuck up, damn. when ever i quote your bitch ass, it means that im talking to you, so if i dont  fucken respond, shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yall two are crazy


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

UP FOR GRABZ


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

REP UR CLUB [url='http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504472&hl=']http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=504472&hl=[/url]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 29 2009, 07:18 AM~15501493
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: VEGAS! yuh buddy! GOOD TIMES!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 29 2009, 07:37 AM~15501550
> *UP FOR GRABZ
> 
> 
> ...


Got something new for the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 29 2009, 06:18 AM~15501493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Had a blast! Ready for more FUN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 28 2009, 08:47 PM~15497753
> *i must of been under a rock.. since when did shorty start sponsoring people ?
> *


 :biggrin: once he met us !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 28 2009, 08:49 PM~15497769
> *with a truck and a 4cly you shouldn't need wieght. :0
> *


quit cryn about trucks and build one damn!!!!!!! ur just mad cuz were talkn about cars with weight and ur cars trunk alone weighs as much as our hole trucks does homie! show me a real hopper and open ur trunk if u aint got shit to hide !


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 28 2009, 09:09 PM~15498027
> *Not 2 worry homie we swing big bodys also :biggrin:
> *


x2.....he calls out texas and now hes cryn about trucks....whos the one cryn now! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 28 2009, 11:16 PM~15499861
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Speaking of Lowriders who remembers this video??...

YOUTUBE - Eddie Money SHAKIN'


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 29 2009, 09:49 AM~15502193
> *x2.....he calls out texas and now hes cryn about trucks....whos the one cryn now! :biggrin:
> *


hey bro,I never got a chance to thank you for hopping at our show.thanx ,and sorry about the mud, :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't wait for this hop man there is a lot of people comin from everywhere!! Hope it just don't f-n rain!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

*
T.....T.....T*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Two more day's until move in.* :biggrin::h5:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 11:46 AM~15503821
> *hey bro,I never got a chance to thank you for hopping at our show.thanx ,and sorry about the mud, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: o yeah it was hell gettin the truck and trailer out the mud! :biggrin: but it was fun homie..


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 12:52 PM~15503872
> *Can't wait for this hop man there is a lot of people comin from everywhere!! Hope it just don't f-n rain!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




is it suppose to rain


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 29 2009, 04:16 PM~15505624
> *is it suppose to rain
> *


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 29 2009, 07:49 AM~15502193
> *x2.....he calls out texas and now hes cryn about trucks....whos the one cryn now! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: What up homie when u gettin there? Ill probably meet up with Chris there in tha morning


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 29 2009, 11:46 AM~15503821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you know miggyvision was there :biggrin: ill be there this Sunday too  



iam not a cheerleader like some ****** are during the hop.. iam just a camera man :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 29 2009, 03:16 PM~15505624
> *is it suppose to rain
> *


just dont do any dancing and it wont rain ..  







see ya this weekend bro


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 29 2009, 02:16 PM~15505624
> *is it suppose to rain
> *


Man I hope not. That's a long drive to Dallas with no covered trailer.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 29 2009, 05:59 PM~15507336
> *Man I hope not. That's a long drive to Dallas with no covered trailer.
> *


dunno bout the Dallas area but down here in Temple/Waco area they sayin its gonna be nice on Sat and Sunday like lows 48 and highs 73 .. might be a lil chilly but its suppose to be sunny .. 




i can hear some of the complaints already.. "damn this cold weather fuckin up my batteries" :biggrin: 




and Saturday night/Sunday morning is time changed so now its gonna get dark like at 6


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Everyone have a safe drive to & from the show. I'll see you guy's in Houston in 3 weeks. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 29 2009, 06:59 PM~15507930
> *Everyone have a safe drive to & from the show. I'll see you guy's in Houston in 3 weeks. :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


so u still working?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2009, 06:07 PM~15508011
> *so u still working?
> *


 :yessad: Yep. I tried to call you but it went to voice mail. :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2009, 06:01 PM~15506679
> *and you know miggyvision was there  :biggrin:  ill be there this Sunday too
> iam not a cheerleader like some ****** are during the hop.. iam just a camera man  :biggrin:
> *


ya have fun.....I am gonna have to miss this show...miggy i wanna see all the video of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

It's almost showtime!!! Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and hop action!  :cheesy:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 30 2009, 08:03 AM~15512788
> *It's almost showtime!!!  Hope everyone is ready to enjoy the show and hop action!    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 29 2009, 04:56 PM~15506621
> *:biggrin:  What up homie when u gettin there? Ill probably meet up with Chris there in tha morning
> *


kool....we'll be gettin there on saturday morning will see u there homie....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 30 2009, 08:31 AM~15512918
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

See everyone at the show....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 11:32 PM~15511068
> *ya have fun.....I am gonna have to miss this show...miggy i wanna see all the video of the hop :biggrin:
> *


i got cha bro :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 30 2009, 08:57 AM~15513087
> *kool....we'll be gettin there on saturday morning will see u there homie....
> *


wha time yall leaving SA? i might see yall on 35.. i think iam leaving Temple round 5am


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*
EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!




(STUPID PHOTOBUCKET....LOL) :uh:  :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 30 2009, 06:55 PM~15517071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 30 2009, 05:56 PM~15517080
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


yayyyy u got it right this time :biggrin:


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll have a booth at the show,, stop by and check out my work,,

Ricardo
214-478-0632


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Oct 30 2009, 08:00 PM~15518436
> *I'll have a booth at the show,, stop by and check out my work,,
> 
> Ricardo
> ...


Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 30 2009, 05:56 PM~15517080
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 29 2009, 02:46 PM~15502170
> *quit cryn about trucks and build one damn!!!!!!! ur just mad cuz were talkn about cars with weight and ur cars trunk alone weighs as much as our hole trucks does homie!  show me a real hopper and open ur trunk if u aint got shit to hide !
> *


Dude come on now,are you for real,big ass tires,4cly,TRUCK

None of these things = a real hopper. :0 :0 And your right i would never want to build one whats the point way way to easy. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 29 2009, 03:09 AM~15498027
> *Not 2 worry homie we swing big bodys also :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Oct 28 2009, 06:04 PM~15492617
> *talkn about cryin.....whos the one cryn about people without v8s :biggrin:  ???? lets just hop fuk everything else and i hope ur ready 4 texas homie!!!! cuz we hold all the RECORDS here in texas!! :biggrin:
> *


with trucks because no one else hopps them.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Ha ha hope every one has a good time sorry we can't make it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 28 2009, 09:11 PM~15494313
> *Here y'all go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn everything in texas is bigger,LOOK at those big ass freaking tires. :0 with bolt ons :0 and you call that a real hopper. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2009, 11:06 PM~15519424
> *Ha ha hope every one has a good time sorry we can't make it.
> *


cool i might still be there with my 4cyl truck drinking a v8 :biggrin:  lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 31 2009, 05:11 AM~15519460
> *cool i might still be there with my 4cyl truck drinking a v8  :biggrin:   lol
> *


 :biggrin: Just busting some balls man trying to have fun,you all trucks can hop each other all day. :biggrin: nothing wrong with that but a truck agiasnt a car not even a fair thang.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2009, 10:04 PM~15519409
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Let me say it 1 more time cuz i think u got twistid homie we got cars down here in TEXAS homie that u aint seen but we'll holla at when we ready :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

An we aint scared 2 travel.U Aint gonna be tha only one doin state calls


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 30 2009, 11:06 PM~15519906
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I'm just sayin cuz he waz hoffin alot of smack an now nothin they aint comin :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Goodnight peeps :worship:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 31 2009, 12:02 AM~15519872
> *An we aint scared 2 travel.U Aint gonna be tha only one doin state calls
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I heard that some of the Dream Team might go to the show. :dunno: That would make a hell of a hop off. Team Cracker come on down. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 31 2009, 01:02 AM~15519872
> *An we aint scared 2 travel.U Aint gonna be tha only one doin state calls
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 31 2009, 12:00 AM~15520199
> *I heard that some of the Dream Team might go to the show. :dunno: That would make a hell of a hop off. Team Cracker come on down. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2009, 10:03 PM~15519402
> *Dude come on now,are you for real,big ass tires,4cly,TRUCK
> 
> None of these things = a real hopper. :0  :0 And your right i would never want to build one whats the point way way to easy. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 


















TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Holloween ppl :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Alright people its that time! See some of you today at move in and the rest manana! Everyone have a great day and safe night out and about ghouling, bwhahahahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so wheres everyone stayin at tonight?


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

Whats up Texas .Damn i miss my dtown


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2009, 10:06 PM~15519424
> *Ha ha hope every one has a good time sorry we can't make it.
> *


COME ON, dnt be scurred :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i heard some of the dream team may be heading down with some big inch cars just have to wait n see


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

"Turn N Heads" should be there already. :biggrin: Everyone who is driving to the show, be safe.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 31 2009, 02:15 PM~15523372
> *"Turn N Heads" should be there already. :biggrin: Everyone who is driving to the show, be safe.
> *


im leaving san antonio in 30 min. see yall shit takerz there :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 31 2009, 03:15 PM~15523372
> *"Turn N Heads" should be there already. :biggrin: Everyone who is driving to the show, be safe.
> *


It's in the house and so is Roll'n:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

we bout to head up there in a bit .. just had to wait for 1 of the guys to get off work. i know we stayin at a Marriott.. not sure if its the same 1 that some of yall are stayin at. they just said its close to the show.. so maybe ill see some of yall tonight and we'll be hittin up the parties :thumbsup: we should be up there about 9 or so once everyone is ready to hit da highway


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 31 2009, 03:30 PM~15523813
> *we bout to head up there in a bit .. just had to wait for 1 of the guys to get off work. i know we stayin at a Marriott.. not sure if its the same 1 that some of yall are stayin at. they just said its close to the show.. so maybe ill see some of yall tonight and we'll be hittin up the parties  :thumbsup: we should be up there about 9 or so once everyone is ready to hit da highway
> *


Nice, :thumbsup: have a safe drive guy's.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 31 2009, 02:33 PM~15523474
> *im leaving san antonio in 30 min.  Whatcha talkin about willis, :dunno: I wasn't talkin shit, I don't think.   :biggrin:*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro

Whut up Rocky. :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

had to stay and home to day to take the kidos but will b takn off at 4 in da morning c yall maniana


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 31 2009, 04:23 PM~15524063
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro
> 
> Whut up Rocky. :wave:
> *


wats up homie


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 31 2009, 04:23 PM~15524065
> *had to stay and home to day to take the kidos but will b takn off at 4 in da morning c yall maniana
> *


 Be safe on the road homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

good first day...ready for the big show tomorrow!!! :biggrin: 


see yall there!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

we are headed that way now


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 31 2009, 04:35 PM~15524110
> *Be safe on the road homie. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie wish u were there but ill c u in h-town where all of us will get crowned


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 31 2009, 10:18 PM~15526096
> *thanks homie wish u were there but ill  You can count on that. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2009, 09:12 PM~15525081
> *:biggrin:
> *


how did setup go


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

did caddyman and cuttykilla hop tonight


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up 73monte, cadillac_pimpin, FPEREZII


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 1 2009, 12:49 AM~15526293
> *whats up 73monte, cadillac_pimpin, FPEREZII
> *


what it do bro,? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2009, 10:51 PM~15526304
> *what it do bro,? :biggrin:
> *


just getting ready to head out want to get there around 7or 8 in da morning will b leaving at 3am didnt know if we were going to go or not we had to take care of the kidos 1st will post pics of my kids when we get back u need any thing from d-town u want me to pick up 4 u like a cowboy shirt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 1 2009, 12:59 AM~15526353
> *just getting ready to head out want to get there around 7or 8 in da morning will b leaving at 3am didnt know if we were going to go or not we had to take care of the kidos 1st will post pics of my kids when we get back u need any thing from d-town u want me to pick up 4 u like a cowboy shirt
> *


that would be cool,a late bday gift :biggrin: ,I wear a 2x .ya be safe on the road don't picked up any hitch hikers ,it is a full moon toknight. puro locos


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 31 2009, 10:49 PM~15526293
> *whats up 73monte, cadillac_pimpin, FPEREZII
> *


*Chillin, bored on the boat. We should get to location about 3:00 A.M Take it easy homie. *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2009, 11:41 PM~15526242
> *how did setup go
> *


went good, but we all got a lil dirty cleaning your chrome hasn't look that shiny in a while, oh and the frame is clean 2...muy shiny


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 31 2009, 11:19 PM~15526465
> *Chillin, bored on the boat. We should get to location about 3:00 A.M  Take it easy homie.
> *


dang!!!! well im out my door and about 2 hit the road y do we wake up early to go to a lowrider show but we dont wanna wake up to go to work or church????


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 1 2009, 12:33 AM~15526704
> *dang!!!! well im out my door and about 2 hit the road  That is a good question bro. It must be something in our blood.  Plus we are a dedicated group of ppl. :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 31 2009, 10:46 PM~15526270
> *did caddyman and cuttykilla hop tonight
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: R u sure they came down???


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning ppl :wave: To bad i had to miss the show. O-well, see you guy's in Houston. :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 03:46 AM~15526885
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: R u sure they came down???
> *


*wrong topic thats on the tejano super show ... thats suppose to take place at the odessa show.... on saturday night...*


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Where is everyone cruising to after the show?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 31 2009, 10:46 PM~15526270
> *did caddyman and cuttykilla hop tonight
> *


thats 4 the odeesa hop


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Que onda Tony ?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* So how was the hop after all? * :dunno:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 1 2009, 05:23 PM~15529532
> * So how was the hop after all? </span> :dunno:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>*x2 hope every one had fun .... were the pics and videos at* :0


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Hop was good! Pretty sure pics n videos will be up later!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Can't wait for the pic's. * :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah it was good. Alot of cars in the pit today.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 1 2009, 06:21 PM~15530306
> * Can't wait for the pic's.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 1 2009, 05:27 PM~15530355
> *x2
> *


* I thought you went to the show. * :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 1 2009, 06:34 PM~15530403
> * I thought you went to the show.   :dunno:
> *


nah i had to work today...and i only had to go in for 2 hours...aint that some shit?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WERE THE PICS FOMR THE SHOW


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 1 2009, 02:33 AM~15526704
> *dang!!!! well im out my door and about 2 hit the road y do we wake up early to go to a lowrider show but we dont wanna wake up to go to work or church????
> *


hope yall make it back ok! 

get that trailer fixed right!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 1 2009, 06:00 PM~15530575
> *nah i had to work today...and i only had to go in for 2 hours...aint that some shit?
> *


 :uh: :0 *Man that really sucks. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Just got the word "Turn N Heads" got first in class & best of show truck. Thanks Dad & Maria. * :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Congradulations to John (SA Rollerz), Cruz (Sabor A Mi), Brian (Maryjane), and to all those who placed. Hope everyone has a safe drive home. * 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 1 2009, 07:49 PM~15530985
> * Just got the word "Turn N Heads" got first in class & best of show truck. Thanks Dad & Maria.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


congrats bRO


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

heard the show and performers was a great success .... damn and i stayed home


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 1 2009, 07:35 PM~15531373
> *congrats bRO
> *


x2 here homies


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Wuts up homie the hop was good along with the show hope every one has a safe trip


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 1 2009, 07:35 PM~15531373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Thanks a lot guy's * :thumbsup:


----------



## raulrangel1 (Oct 18, 2009)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>aye i didn't get to make the show. does anybody got some pictures of the rides that were there?</span>


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

CONGRATS TO ALL THAT PLACED


BE SAFE ....KOP, SA ROLLERZ,MIGGY.....ALL OF YOU OUT OF TOWNERS!



:biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

FELIX YOU MESSED A GOOD SHOW BRO BUT WE GOT HOUSTONS SHOW WE GOT OUR BELTS  SO ITS ALL GOOD GOT TO GO BRO EAT THIS STEAK UP HOMIE HUNGRY


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 1 2009, 08:31 PM~15531342
> * Congradulations to John (SA Rollerz), Cruz (Sabor A Mi), Brian (Maryjane), and to all those who placed. Hope everyone has a safe drive home.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 1 2009, 08:17 PM~15531796
> *<span style='color:red'> Yeah i know, you don't have to rub it in.  It was nice to get the belts huh? :biggrin: We need to get togeather in Houston and do something. I will talk to you later bro. *  :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, *73monte, travieso1u,* DollaBill99
:wave: * What's up Alex? Hey Cruz did you get the trailer fixed yet?*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*pics of the hop....* hno: hno:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 1 2009, 08:32 PM~15531965
> *pics of the hop.... hno:  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hop was good lasted for ever


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 1 2009, 08:49 PM~15532134
> *Hop was good lasted for ever
> *


who won hop


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 09:55 PM~15532206
> *who won hop
> *


in which class?


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 09:55 PM~15532206
> *who won hop
> *


Ic joker won 2nd
Elpayaso. 2nd 
Switchman jr 1st


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 1 2009, 09:00 PM~15532256
> *in which class?
> *


trucks and dublepump


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 1 2009, 09:49 PM~15532134
> *Hop was good lasted for ever
> *


x2 I finally had to burn off.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 1 2009, 10:49 PM~15532134
> *Hop was good lasted for ever
> *


*damn i bet it was a good hop......*


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 10:02 PM~15532271
> *trucks    and dublepump
> *


not sure on truck but switchman jr. Won 1st in rad. Double.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

What dankie up in here!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 1 2009, 11:03 PM~15532289
> *not sure on truck but switchman jr. Won 1st in rad. Double.
> *


   * wasnt todd from street life there with his double pump.....*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 1 2009, 09:03 PM~15532289
> *not sure on truck but switchman jr. Won 1st in rad. Double.
> *


how many inches


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Where's the pics at homies :uh:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 1 2009, 10:05 PM~15532308
> *     wasnt todd from street life there with his double pump.....
> *


no kc majestics came down tho with the Lincoln.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 10:06 PM~15532317
> *how many inches
> *


can't remember homie to many cars.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: droptopt-bird, Latin Thug, radicalkingz, geovela86, 9-lives, cutebratt04, lil joe

weres the pics sir? :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Nov 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15532423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


geovela86, Thanks for the photos homie!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15532421
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: droptopt-bird, Latin Thug, radicalkingz, geovela86, 9-lives, cutebratt04, lil joe
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...2a2a16db1ca.jpg


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Had a dam good time at the show,It keeps on gettin bigger and better keep it up Torres empire :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* To those who helped my dad with the truck, thank you. * :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 1 2009, 08:24 PM~15531879
> *YEAH HOMIE WILL ALL GET TOGETHER AND DO SOMETHING IN HOUSTON WE ALREADY HAVE OUR ROOMS RESERVE ALSO SO WILL DO SOMETHING HIT ME UP LATER .</span>*


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2009, 11:18 PM~15532468
> *geovela86, Thanks for the photos homie!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No prob.... would have taken more but my battery went dead thought for sure they were charged up...... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 1 2009, 09:53 PM~15532853
> *<span style=\'color:green\'> For sure homie. We got our room reserved as well @ the Crowne Plaza. Rocky said that you guy's were staying there to, so we will get togeather for sure bro. Plus Rollerz is having a pre-show party, y'all should go. It's in the same hotel. *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*WHAT *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

mmmmmmm....


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 10:55 PM~15533593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whatttttttttttt :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 1 2009, 10:56 PM~15533595
> *mmmmmmm....
> *


Whats up sir i hope u had a good time today.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BEST IN SHOW ORIGINAL BOMB


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 1 2009, 10:58 PM~15533623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!!!!!! I wish those girls worked at the shop. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

alot of hoppers out there but a few gliders too! :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 1 2009, 11:02 PM~15533655
> *alot of hoppers out there but a few gliders too!  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 1 2009, 11:02 PM~15533655
> *alot of hoppers out there but a few gliders too!  :0
> *


u mean floaters


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:04 PM~15533675
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I just call em like i see em :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 11:05 PM~15533686
> *u mean floaters
> *


Same thing next time ill just bring a rope with. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap+Nov 2 2009, 12:02 AM~15533655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow never heard this excuse before


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:09 PM~15533738
> *wow never heard this excuse before
> *


call it what you wanna call it but wasnt that your f-250 that shot up in the air from the rear when yall was loading up that black cadi on your trailer in ft worth? :0


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

And the shit talking begins!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:17 AM~15533800
> *call it what you wanna call it but wasnt that your f-250 that shot up in the air from the rear when yall was loading up that black cadi on your trailer in ft worth? :0
> *


so u going to ever put the front bumper on, and leave the white walls on for good?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Nov 1 2009, 11:21 PM~15533847
> *And the shit talking begins!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:22 PM~15533854
> *so u going to ever put the front bumper on, and leave the white walls on for good?
> *


Lookout now G-STRANG are you ever going to bring a car out?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:22 PM~15533854
> *so u going to ever put the front bumper on, and leave the white walls on for good?
> *


Yep that would be nice.Got to give it to him he did put white walls on it.But dont know bout the bumper :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

good job 2 all the hoppers weight or not it looked good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 1 2009, 11:24 PM~15533872
> *Lookout now G-STRANG are you ever going to bring a car out?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:24 AM~15533872
> *Lookout now G-STRANG are you ever going to bring a car out?
> *


avoid the question thats good, but naw never


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

popcorn anyone?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 11:26 PM~15533897
> *good job 2 all the hoppers    weight or not it looked good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 1 2009, 11:27 PM~15533913
> *popcorn anyone?
> *


Butter on mine please :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:26 PM~15533891
> *Yep that would be nice.Got to give it to him he did put white walls on it.But dont know bout the bumper  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Dont know why you even speaking on it when you dont even have a car to put a bumper on. :0


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm with a beer to!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:29 AM~15533933
> *Dont know why you even speaking on it when you dont even have a car to put a bumper on.  :0
> *


guess thats a no


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:30 PM~15533948
> *guess thats a no
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:30 PM~15533948
> *guess thats a no
> *


Next time ill bring my bumper and you can put on for me chearleader


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 1 2009, 11:32 PM~15533973
> *Next time ill bring my bumper and you can put on for me chearleader
> *


who has the popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:27 PM~15533914
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR TO PUT A BUMPER ON SO SHIT UP 















OH SHIT THATS CAUSE THE 64 SS AND THE MONTE LS ALREADY HAVE THEM ON RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:30 PM~15533948
> *guess thats a no
> *


CHEEERLEEADEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:32 AM~15533973
> *Next time ill bring my bumper and you can put on for me chearleader
> *


 sure and then hop it! :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:35 PM~15534007
> *sure and then hop it!  :0
> *


YOU GOING TO HOP IT AFTER THAT DAMMMM :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 1 2009, 11:29 PM~15533933
> *Dont know why you even speaking on it when you dont even have a car to put a bumper on.  :0
> *


Dam im givin u props and u still takin shit wtf !!!!!!That day will be a nitemare for u when i bring a car.U cant beat a backyard built car what makes u think u gona beat anyone else.Then whats gona be ur excuse ?


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:35 PM~15534007
> *sure and then hop it!  :0
> *


Why they call you shoelaces?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:39 AM~15534037
> *Why they call you shoelaces?
> *


now changing the subject, but if u must know i wear my shoes with no shoelaces


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:41 PM~15534048
> *now changing the subject, but if u must know i wear my shoes with no shoelaces
> *


REALLY NO WAY THATS WHY THEY CALL YOU SHOE LACES.I ALWAYS TOUGHT IT WAS CAUSE YOU COLECT THEM


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15534036
> *Dam im givin u props and u still takin shit wtf !!!!!!That day will be a nitemare for u when i bring a car.U cant beat a backyard built car what makes u think u gona beat anyone else.Then whats gona be ur excuse ?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:44 AM~15534064
> *REALLY NO WAY THATS WHY THEY CALL YOU SHOE LACES.I ALWAYS TOUGHT IT WAS CAUSE YOU COLECT THEM*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 1 2009, 11:44 PM~15534064
> *REALLY NO WAY THATS WHY THEY CALL YOU SHOE LACES.I ALWAYS TOUGHT IT WAS CAUSE YOU COLECT THEM
> *


He does collect them he has over a thousand differnt colors and styles. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15534036
> *Dam im givin u props and u still takin shit wtf !!!!!!That day will be a nitemare for u when i bring a car.U cant beat a backyard built car what makes u think u gona beat anyone else.Then whats gona be ur excuse ?
> *


No excuse I know how to take a loss you win some you lose some but dam beat me with power not with a kite. and as far as you bringing a car out man ima sit down and wait cause standing up ima get tired


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:41 PM~15534048
> *now changing the subject, but if u must know i wear my shoes with no shoelaces
> *


DAMM YOU FUCKING CRAZY SHOE LACES :biggrin: OR SHOULD I SAY THE LACES KILLER :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:46 PM~15534081
> *He does collect them he has over a thousand differnt colors and styles. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I DIDNT KNOW THEY DIDNT TELL ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

:0 he said that black caddy ain't got no wevos!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:41 PM~15534048
> *now changing the subject, but if u must know i wear my shoes with no shoelaces
> *


I thought maybe cause you flaus your ass with em


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:46 PM~15534081
> *He does collect them he has over a thousand differnt colors and styles. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


AND BRING YOUR CAR. FUCK,YOU ALWAYS SAYING YOU ARE BUT YOU NEVER DO OR DO I HAVE TO BUY YOU ONE :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Nov 1 2009, 11:50 PM~15534110
> *:0 he said that black caddy ain't got no wevos!
> *


ITS CALLED HUEVOS ESTUPED


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 1 2009, 11:52 PM~15534130
> *ITS CALLED HUEVOS ESTUPED
> *


that was Spanglish version! :uh:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:50 AM~15534114
> *I thought maybe cause you flaus your ass with em
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 1 2009, 11:51 PM~15534120
> *AND BRING YOUR CAR. FUCK,YOU ALWAYS SAYING YOU ARE BUT YOU NEVER DO OR DO I HAVE TO BUY YOU ONE :biggrin:
> *


Please buy me one the other deal didnt go threw. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: so what did every1 hitt in the hop pit i wanna see numbers pics and vids or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

YEAH SHOE KEEP ON ASKING PEOPLE FROM CALI TO COME AND HELP YOU AND SWITCH UP ,EVEN ON HOW TO HIT YOUR SWITCHES FOOL ,AND ON TOP OF THAT ON HOW TO MAKE THE CAR WORK :biggrin: :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 1 2009, 11:50 PM~15534114
> *I thought maybe cause you flaus your ass with em
> *


Whatttttttt shoe were gona have to have a talk,i thought u were collecting them not usein them for that!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Nov 1 2009, 11:54 PM~15534142
> *that was Spanglish version!  :uh:
> *


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:57 AM~15534175
> *YEAH SHOE KEEP ON ASKING PEOPLE FROM CALI TO COME AND HELP YOU AND SWITCH UP ,EVEN ON HOW TO HIT YOUR SWITCHES FOOL ,AND ON TOP OF THAT ON HOW TO MAKE THE CAR WORK  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :nono: austin


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2009, 11:55 PM~15534160
> *Please buy me one the other deal didnt go threw. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


dont worry man if you do good santa migth bring you one lol :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

where was your car at on the side on the freeway


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:59 PM~15534192
> *:nono:  austin
> *


oh i tought it was cali or thats what i heard


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 1 2009, 11:59 PM~15534194
> *dont worry man if you do good santa migth bring you one lol :biggrin:
> *


Yes ur rite il ask santa.That jolly old fat son of a b_tch owes me one. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:00 AM~15534201
> *where was your car at on the side on the freeway
> *


how did you knew are you like a wizard or something like that 

is maybe cause i drive my shit and not trailer it :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 01:00 AM~15534208
> *oh i tought it was cali or thats what i heard
> *


yea u heard right today cali before austin :dunno:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 1 2009, 11:59 PM~15534192
> *:nono:  austin
> *


G-STRAAAANNG! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

at the end of the day no mater if my car was there or not i still won and it was prizeless :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 01:03 AM~15534225
> *G-STRAAAANNG! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


next time they might be from canada :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:00 AM~15534201
> *where was your car at on the side on the freeway
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: thats not nice remember what the ULA said we should stop and help our fellow ULA members if u see that they need help.


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:02 AM~15534222
> *how did you knew are you like a wizard or something like that
> 
> is maybe cause i drive my shit and not trailer it  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Take me to the moon in that kite


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 2 2009, 12:04 AM~15534235
> *next time they might be from canada  :0
> *


or japan maybe :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm outta beer anybody got some more? :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:06 AM~15534248
> *Take me to the moon in that kite
> *


i will when you hit your own switch maybe if you get lucky :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:05 AM~15534242
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  thats not nice remember what the ULA said we should stop and help our fellow ULA members if u see that they need help.
> *


Aint got no problem with helpin but whos gonna pay for a the broken trailer at the end of the day?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

wtf :loco:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Nov 2 2009, 12:07 AM~15534264
> *I'm outta beer anybody got some more? :biggrin:
> *


I got 3 coolers full still just swing by the house they are on the porch :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

just buy another 1


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 2 2009, 12:03 AM~15534223
> *yea u heard right today cali before austin  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 What i didnt know u were bringin people down shoe.Can u bring us one too from like japan or somthing???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:09 AM~15534269
> *Aint got no problem with helpin but whos gonna pay for a the broken trailer at the end of the day?
> *


if you break it how you poust to get payed :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:05 AM~15534242
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  thats not nice remember what the ULA said we should stop and help our fellow ULA members if u see that they need help.
> *


you should about all that you are the only one there all was crying about something


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:08 AM~15534266
> *i will when you hit your own switch maybe if you get lucky :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I tell you what next time ill let you play with my switch since your so worried bout whos hittin my switch


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

and now we talking about trailers mmmmmmmmm good topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 01:10 AM~15534276
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 What i didnt know u were bringin people down shoe.Can u bring us one too from like japan or somthing???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


next time a NASA Engineer


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:12 AM~15534291
> *I tell you what next time ill let you play with my switch since your so worried bout whos hittin my switch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: thats why i got my own but thanks :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15534303
> *next time a NASA Engineer
> *


damm it an actual expert wow :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:11 AM~15534282
> *you should about all that you are the only one there all was crying about something
> *


Who was cryin ????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

I work for NASA so what u trying to say?


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15534307
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: thats why i got my own but thanks :biggrin:
> *


stop complaing then and you dont a switch for your car you should just make it in to a see-saw :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:15 AM~15534320
> *Who was cryin ????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you all day long


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Nov 2 2009, 12:15 AM~15534326
> *I work for NASA so what u trying to say?
> *


WHAAAATTTTTTTT??????????????


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:15 AM~15534320
> *Who was cryin ????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what he meant was you was doing alot of ball grippin out there


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15534303
> *next time a NASA Engineer
> *


Hell ya a nasa engineer,thats what im talkin bout.Were already flyin kites now will be headin to the moon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:16 AM~15534332
> *stop complaing then and you dont a switch for your car you should just make it in to a see-saw :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for the children is not a bad idea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

Can't we all just get along? :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:18 AM~15534348
> *Hell ya a nasa engineer,thats what im talkin bout.Were already flyin kites now will be headin to the moon!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I believe it! oh you didnt know


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

say rat ***** in here don't have a car up in here but sucking some dick


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:18 AM~15534347
> *what he meant was you was doing alot of ball grippin out there
> *


Ummm,i dont no excactly what u mean ,it must be a hippity hop slang term.I dont speak hippity hop. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

there you go kids :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:20 AM~15534360
> *say rat ***** in here don't have a car up in here but sucking some dick
> *


man if we was in prison that ***** would of been washin my draws in sec


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:20 AM~15534360
> *say rat ***** in here don't have a car up in here but sucking some dick
> *


Thats not nice :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

whattt a glider and in a cartoon


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

now prison damm the novel getting beter and beter :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:20 AM~15534360
> *say rat ***** in here don't have a car up in here but sucking some dick
> *


And the other ***** clean the house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:22 AM~15534365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think they remember that car that couldnt be dropped cause the tires would hit the quarter pannels,now that was a seesaw. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess I see who the dick sucker is the only one that said something


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:28 AM~15534402
> *I guess I see who the dick sucker is the only one that said something
> *


Thats not nice.The UlA said u couldnt be talkin like this on lay it low.


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:27 AM~15534399
> *I dont think they remember that car that couldnt be dropped cause the tires would hit the quarter pannels,now that was a seesaw. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that called more inches dumbass but you wouldnt that cause you dont have one :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sore loosers


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:31 AM~15534409
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sore loosers
> *


sore is what you are from your backside character :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:30 AM~15534407
> *that called more inches dumbass but you wouldnt that cause you dont have one :0
> *


Well it seems that someone remembers that car!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:30 AM~15534406
> *Thats not nice.The UlA said u couldnt be talkin like this on lay it low.
> *


i'll be back guey let me go get a drink :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:33 AM~15534419
> *sore is what you are from your backside character :biggrin:
> *


Thats not nice :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

If i were yal,i would becareful because it sucks when u get banned!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:34 AM~15534426
> *Thats not nice :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


ole funny lookin ass *****


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

these ***** should not be wasting there money on there car they should be buying cloths with that money


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so who hitt what :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 2 2009, 12:33 AM~15534419
> *sore is what you are from your backside character :biggrin:
> *


and i guess you clean the house bwahahahaahaha :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

uh shit i miss a hole chapter now is clothes fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

damm i have to go to sleep cause you know people that works :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:37 AM~15534439
> *and i guess you clean the house bwahahahaahaha :biggrin:
> *


***** you aint got no bizness on a computer cause you dont make no mutha fucken sence :twak: :twak:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i hope i dont miss alot on this novel :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

bwahahahahaha


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

ok guys but before i leave 












see yall


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 12:43 AM~15534463
> *ok guys but before i leave
> 
> 
> ...



WHAAAATTTTTTTT?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

JUST LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

SORRY FOR THE CUALITY ON THE VIDEO


































OR NOT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:36 AM~15534436
> *these ***** should not be wasting there money on there car they should  be buying cloths with that money
> *


I wouldnt worry about peoples cloths,id worry about that body work on that car.U always show a pocket full of money but cant get good body work.U offer to buy people cars and that dont fall threw.Maybe its time to start spendin alil bit of that money instead of just showin it at car shows.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Any more pic's from the show? * :dunno:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

I BELIEVE THATS CALLED SERVED THE CADDY GOT IT CLEAN AND CLEAR OR OK THE GLYDER OR PLANE OR BALLON BUT STILL GOT IT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

DAMM I BE HERE TOMORROW FOR THE NOVEL I HOPE IT GETS BETER CAUSE ITS GOOD AND I DONT MAKE ANY SENSE :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

AWREADY GOT TO GO GUYS BUT BE HERE TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn that caddy don't look to be gliding or floating to me!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I gues its time to go to sleep. See u guys tommorro :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Nov 2 2009, 12:57 AM~15534551
> *Damn that caddy don't look to be gliding or floating to me!
> *


REALLY NO WAY YOU CRAZY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, irving customz1,* What's up, how's it going bRO? *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greatwhitehype_@Nov 2 2009, 01:57 AM~15534551
> *Damn that caddy don't look to be gliding or floating to me!
> *


dam i would liked to float or glide i didnt even get to get off the launch pad :angry:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 1 2009, 10:39 PM~15533411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEEEEEEEEEEEEEY THATS MY HOMEGIRL NENA!!!

SHE A BAD BITCH!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 2 2009, 01:03 AM~15534575
> *dam i would liked to float or glide i didnt even get to get off the launch pad  :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: cause ur chippin foo! Haha :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 2 2009, 01:02 AM~15534571
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, irving customz1, What's up, how's it going bRO?
> *


Was up Brother, your pops look good with his  Championship belt on 2nite.. :biggrin: Congrats to you and the family..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 2 2009, 02:02 AM~15534571
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, irving customz1, What's up, how's it going bRO?
> *


hey i got to drive ur truck jk jk but we did help your dad load it up after the show.. :thumbsup: congradulations on your belt bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i finally got a cup :biggrin: and this girl was hot


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 2 2009, 01:13 AM~15534617
> *Was up Brother, your pops look good with his   Championship belt on 2nite.. :biggrin:  Congrats to you and the family..
> *


* You should have took it for a spin. Thanks for your help though & congrats on your cup bro. See you in Houston. *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...029b7146d58.jpg


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

will post more when i get off from work over 600 pictures


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

if you want pictures go to my myspace.... go to the albums


big rick photos


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> NICE CAR!!!!!!!!LOL
> DAMN,I MISS MY OLD CAR!..N WHAT HAPPEN TO THA WHEELS?...


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

whats up everyone


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

ROLLIN GHETTO hit 56 inches battery fell off during the hop put it back on hopped it again put it back on again and STILL DROVE IT HOME :yes: all the way home to north dallas.

I did a bumper check yup the paint came off.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 2 2009, 09:00 AM~15535208
> *ROLLIN GHETTO hit 56 inches battery fell off during the hop put it back on hopped it again put it back on again and STILL DROVE IT HOME  :yes: all the way home  to north dallas.
> 
> I did a bumper check yup the paint came off.
> *


IT WAS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 2 2009, 07:01 AM~15535217
> *IT WAS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks ! :biggrin:,,,,, to everyone who supported the hop with your help and compliments


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Im still tired from a long Sunday.... I will be there next year thou... :biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Great show!!! Thanks to everyone who showed in from out of town, state and to the locals! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got home at 2am but was a good show as always and well worth the drive. htown here we come :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 1 2009, 11:34 PM~15533353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My neegros! Thanks again for the hospitality and drink! Cool kickin with ya'll fools!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 2 2009, 08:39 AM~15535371
> *My neegros! Thanks again for the hospitality and drink! Cool kickin with ya'll fools!
> *


ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

9 Members: CATACLYSMIC, FPEREZII, * What's crackin homies. *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2009, 07:37 AM~15535363
> *got home at 2am but was a good show as always and well worth the drive. htown here we come :biggrin:
> *


* See you there bRO. * :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 1 2009, 10:07 PM~15531689
> *U TOO!!! CONGRATS!*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 1 2009, 08:07 PM~15531689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   hey hey, us too! (winkie took 1st place!) :0 :cheesy: 


:wave: thanks ladies for making my bday weekend super awesome!! :biggrin: ~M


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 09:45 AM~15535816
> *:yes:
> :biggrin:
> hey hey, us too! (winkie took 1st place!) :0  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 01:38 AM~15534707
> *i finally got a cup  :biggrin:  and this girl was hot
> 
> 
> ...


KANYE WEST CAME ON THE STAGE AFTER YOU LEFT ... HE SAID IT BELONG TO 
THE CHIC FOR BEST TATTOOS HOMIE ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 2 2009, 08:00 AM~15535208
> *ROLLIN GHETTO hit 56 inches battery fell off during the hop put it back on hopped it again put it back on again and STILL DROVE IT HOME  :yes: all the way home  to north dallas.
> 
> I did a bumper check yup the paint came off.
> *


Car was real clean and hit real nice homie!! Hit real smooth!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 2 2009, 07:00 AM~15535208
> *ROLLIN GHETTO hit 56 inches battery fell off during the hop put it back on hopped it again put it back on again and STILL DROVE IT HOME  :yes: all the way home  to north dallas.
> 
> I did a bumper check yup the paint came off.
> *


YES SIR DID REAL GOOD CONGRATS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

8 Members: FPEREZII,* Whut it dew!!!! * :wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 2 2009, 08:57 AM~15535898
> *Car was real clean and hit real nice homie!! Hit real smooth!!
> *


YOUR CAR WAS NICE HOMIE AND HIT GOOD TOO IT WAS FUN HOPING WITH YOU I'M THE BROTHER OF THE GREY LINCOLN FROM IRVING CUSTOMZ


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

TOO BAD MY CAR DIDNT MAKE IT AFTER HAVING A BLOW OUT AND BREAKING AN AXEL BUT THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 09:59 AM~15535915
> *YOUR CAR WAS NICE HOMIE AND HIT GOOD TOO IT WAS FUN HOPING WITH YOU I'M THE BROTHER OF THE GREY LINCOLN FROM IRVING CUSTOMZ
> *


You too homie! The linc was real clean and hit hard!! Congrats on your numbers bro! You guys did real well and were cool as hell!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 2 2009, 09:58 AM~15535914
> *8 Members: FPEREZII, Whut it dew!!!!  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 2 2009, 09:02 AM~15535936
> *You too homie! The linc was real clean and hit hard!! Congrats on your numbers bro! You guys did real well and were cool as hell!
> *


YEAH MAN MAYBE NEXT TIME WE'LL GET A BETER PLACE TO HOP MORE SOLID AND WE DO IT IF I HAVE MY CAR READY I THINK WE ARE GOING TO FIX IT RIGHT NOW ALL THE GUYS JUST CALL ME TO GET MY ASS TO THE SHOP TO FIX IT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 10:06 AM~15535970
> *YEAH MAN MAYBE NEXT TIME WE'LL GET A BETER PLACE TO HOP MORE SOLID AND WE DO IT IF I HAVE MY CAR READY I THINK WE ARE GOING TO FIX IT RIGHT NOW ALL THE GUYS JUST CALL ME TO GET MY ASS TO THE SHOP TO FIX IT
> *


Yeah those were definately not the best hopping conditions LOL, but oh well guess we gotta do what we gotta do. Good luck on the car homie and hope to see it out real soon!! (like today! LOL)


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 2 2009, 09:12 AM~15536029
> *Yeah those were definately not the best hopping conditions LOL, but oh well guess we gotta do what we gotta do. Good luck on the car homie and hope to see it out real soon!! (like today! LOL)
> *


IS JUST THAT THE GUYS WANT IT TO GET IT FILMED BY THE SPEED CHANELL FOR SOME SHOW FOR TV :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OH AND YOU WILL SEE IT HERE LATER ON TODAY TRUST ME :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 1 2009, 09:07 PM~15531689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit she was bad you shouldve seen her doin the splits :0 they had a few sexy girls walkin around takin pics all day .. cant wait for Houston now :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: miggy254,* DownIIClown*, crazy rider, FPEREZII, 73monte, bluethunder81, ryderz, Bad Mamma Jamma

damn bro i thought you was Chris Jericho or Big Show when i seen you walkin around with 2 belts :thumbsup: congradulations


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 10:16 AM~15536055
> *OH AND YOU WILL SEE IT HERE LATER ON TODAY TRUST ME :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ms_tx_legend214, ROBabyDoll, MiKLO, 73monte, Estrella Car Club, FPEREZII


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 10:34 AM~15536209
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: ms_tx_legend214, ROBabyDoll, MiKLO, 73monte, Estrella Car Club, FPEREZII</span>
> :wave: :wave:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Good morning! Tired ass hell though! :biggrin:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: ALREADY THAT WAS A GOOD ASS SHOW THANKS AGAIN SAM


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 2 2009, 11:39 AM~15536246
> *Good morning!  Tired ass hell though! :biggrin:
> *




ME TOO! THATS WHY IM AT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 09:46 AM~15536301
> *ME TOO! THATS WHY IM AT HOME  :biggrin:
> *


:no: ~M


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 10:46 AM~15536301
> *ME TOO! THATS WHY IM AT HOME  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 2 2009, 11:50 AM~15536354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so who hit what numbers pics and vids


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 2 2009, 10:57 AM~15536410
> *so who hit what numbers pics and vids
> *


They only gave me 56" :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 10:46 AM~15536301
> *ME TOO! THATS WHY IM AT HOME  :biggrin:
> *



LOL.SLACKER!!!!!!!!... :uh: 




 
I CAME HOME HALF A DAY....MAN I DONT GET THIS TIRED DOING OUT OF TWON SHOWS..LOL.......


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 10:50 AM~15536354
> *:no: ~M
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

.............THAT WAS AN AWESOME SHOW YESTERDAY...........OR MAYBE I WAS JUST READY FOR ONE......LOL.......


GETTIN ANXIOUS FOR HOUSTON... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 11:54 AM~15537024



:uh: 



















:tongue: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

D~LowLady~E, *Bad Mamma Jamma*, Purple Haze, cadillac_pimpin, *ms_tx_legend214,* red22, westsidebagos, Latin Thug




HIYA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

8 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, Purple Haze, *D~LowLady~E*, cadillac_pimpin, *ms_tx_legend214*, red22, *westsidebagos*, Latin Thug


What up everyone!  :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 2 2009, 11:58 AM~15537060
> *8 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, Purple Haze, D~LowLady~E, cadillac_pimpin, ms_tx_legend214, red22, westsidebagos, Latin Thug
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAH HEY DOLL HOW ARE YOU!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 11:57 AM~15537054
> *D~LowLady~E, Bad Mamma Jamma, Purple Haze, cadillac_pimpin, ms_tx_legend214, red22, westsidebagos, Latin Thug
> HIYA!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hey hey, I think I need to head home too....lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 2 2009, 12:58 PM~15537060
> *8 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, Purple Haze, D~LowLady~E, cadillac_pimpin, ms_tx_legend214, red22, westsidebagos, Latin Thug
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: POSTING UP PICS :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:01 PM~15537091
> *:wave: POSTING UP PICS  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD CHELA......WAIT ...NO BAD ONES RIGHT ??..LOL!......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 01:02 PM~15537101
> *GOOD CHELA......WAIT ...NO BAD ONES RIGHT ??..LOL!......
> *


 :uh: 



:ugh: 


:nono:





:scrutinize:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:05 PM~15537137
> *:uh:
> :ugh:
> :nono:
> ...




:scrutinize:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 12:02 PM~15537101
> *GOOD CHELA......WAIT ...NO BAD ONES RIGHT ??..LOL!......
> *


I have some from sat nite, lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 12:08 PM~15537172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS....AY :angry: YOU DIDNT GET MY RIDE......

THE SAD LOOKING TAHIZZY IN THE PARKIGN LOT ...LMAO!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*..LATER ON PLAYAS!!!!!!!!!!!......IM OUT...... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Nov 2 2009, 01:09 PM~15537183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 01:13 PM~15537249
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 11:21 AM~15537351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 11:13 AM~15537249
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

THE CAR CLUBS REPPIN ON STAGE W/ TRAE

<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/71/l_9c2202b8db7e4e8c84af3620161f725e.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/91/l_be584da4f1714eb79138d880a9504334.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/27/l_4f98857f5649465abffe728724e473e5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/91/l_2bffbef067be4d4084645adac1986d14.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/44/l_7a364e45af8442a48ab36c0e688d7d25.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 2 2009, 08:00 AM~15535208
> *ROLLIN GHETTO hit 56 inches battery fell off during the hop put it back on hopped it again put it back on again and STILL DROVE IT HOME  :yes: all the way home  to north dallas.
> 
> I did a bumper check yup the paint came off.
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT HOMMIE GHETTO DREAMS


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 2 2009, 10:59 AM~15537076
> *Hey hey, I think I need to head home too....lol
> *


 :no:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 01:24 PM~15537959
> *:no:
> *


 :buttkick: 























:biggrin: .....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 12:34 PM~15538060
> *:buttkick:
> :biggrin: .....
> *


:tears: 

:angry:

:buttkick: 

:no: :no:

:worship: 

:angel:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 01:37 PM~15538100
> *:tears:
> 
> :angry:
> ...



MY BAD!...I FORGOT IT WAS YOUR DAY!....












(WAIT :0 THIS IS M...RIGHT ?? LMAO)


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 12:39 PM~15538111
> *MY BAD!...I FORGOT IT WAS YOUR DAY!....
> (WAIT :0  THIS IS M...RIGHT  ?? LMAO)
> *


:yes: ~M

:roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 01:40 PM~15538125
> *:yes: ~M
> 
> :roflmao:
> *




I KNOW....JUST WANTED TO B SURE ... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 01:40 PM~15538125
> *:yes: ~M
> 
> :roflmao:
> *




POST# 1580 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 10:53 AM~15537005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awww... THANKS!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

on way to dallas.. quite didnt make it.. loaded up and everythang..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 01:50 PM~15538236
> *Awww... THANKS!!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 01:00 PM~15538335
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 2 2009, 03:03 PM~15538369
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 02:05 PM~15538382
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 03:08 PM~15538407
> *:biggrin: :h5:
> *


  

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*THE 1 IN RED GOTS A APPLE BOTTOM ASS !*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Got Lots More But ill Post later


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> lol...hook a b*RO*tha up
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 2 2009, 01:51 PM~15538763
> *NICE SMILES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 02:53 PM~15538777
> *I Got Lots More But ill Post later
> *



Bad ass pics homie!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Nov 2 2009, 04:13 PM~15538972
> *Bad ass pics homie!!
> *


Thank You Brother...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 02:48 PM~15538734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



and just like that I got to see the whole show without leaving home.... good job to all involved and nice shot of the viejas' culitos..... gotta love that eye kandy.

- tony valadez


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 01:48 PM~15538734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 1 2009, 09:36 PM~15532624
> *NO PROBLEM........ MAN THAT FLOOR WAS SLIPPERY ASS HELL ESPECIALLY TRYN TO PUSH A TRUCK UP ON THA TRAILER...... ...PEACE....</span>*


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 03:38 AM~15534707
> *i finally got a cup  :biggrin:  and this girl was hot
> 
> 
> ...


i'll buy that for a dollar


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 05:52 PM~15540456
> *i'll buy that for a dollar
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

boricua87, TX86cutty817, miggy254, txraised, Estrella Car Club, loster87, Latin Thug, BOOM75217., Mr.Ortiz, jorgetell

wusss good?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 2 2009, 01:51 PM~15538763
> *THE 1 IN RED GOTS A APPLE BOTTOM ASS !
> *



"O M G" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> boricua87, TX86cutty817, miggy254, txraised, Estrella Car Club, loster87, Latin Thug, BOOM75217., Mr.Ortiz, jorgetell
> 
> wusss good?
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> > boricua87, TX86cutty817, miggy254, txraised, Estrella Car Club, loster87, Latin Thug, BOOM75217., Mr.Ortiz, jorgetell
> >
> > wusss good?
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Who won best of show?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 2 2009, 06:39 PM~15540329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...f8042195c1a.jpg


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

View My VideoSome Of The Hopping Competition.... :nicoderm:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 02:42 PM~15538692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

The hop is on YOUTUBE

Torres Empire car show


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

what happen 2 the truck hops vids


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good show as always


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 07:51 PM~15538240
> *on way to dallas.. quite didnt make it.. loaded up and everythang..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: damn dogg give up allready you called us out and didn't show.And damn look at those tires on the cutty. :0 :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

To torres empire thanks for a good show,sorry we didn't work like we always do,we was doing 91 all day up and down but fucked with it the day before we left because the houston guys said they was coming and said they was doing high 90's.Of coarse like always they didn't show(just like chitown show,vegas,show and now dallas show). :0 :roflmao: Our ride worked at the shop up and down at 96 but something fucked up and we was losing pressure so it didn't have the power to hit and come back down.Oh well thats the game,everyone knows it was the highest car by far.We be back agian next time.A little advise though just do a lock up rule to seperate the classes because i havn't seen so much fucking crying in all my my years of hopping.Also for most of the texas folks please stop with the ugly trucks and big ass fucking tires you don't need them and they just make us all look bad. 
This is a lowrider hopper.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 2 2009, 09:31 PM~15543153
> *To torres empire thanks for a good show,sorry we didn't work like we always do,we was doing 91 all day up and down but fucked with it the day before we left because the houston guys said they was coming and said they was doing high 90's.Of coarse like always they didn't show(just like chitown show,vegas,show and now dallas show). :0  :roflmao: Our ride worked at the shop up and down at 96 but something fucked up and we was losing pressure so it didn't have the power to hit and come back down.Oh well thats the game,everyone knows it was the highest car by far.We be back agian next time.A little advise though just do a lock up rule to seperate the classes because i havn't seen so much fucking crying in all my my years of hopping.Also for most of the texas folks please stop with the ulgy trucks and big ass fucking tires you don't need them and they just make us all look bad.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: miggy254, Suburban Swingin, MJuan#1, mandoemex, truck64, betoooo!, DiPn58, La Compania C.C., just ridin, 88mazda, el paletoso de WSG, fortworthmex, JOHNNYSUEDE, geovela86, knightsgirl19, 73monte, double o, Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn, d325o

dayummmmmm 


anywayz got my 1st video finally uploaded from yesterday .. i still got like 10 more and about 400 pics


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 2 2009, 05:34 AM~15533353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


North Texas in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 2 2009, 10:50 PM~15543411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 chic in pink looks yoooouuunnnggg. lol.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 07:19 PM~15540742
> *:0
> *


not you foo, the girl :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Nov 2 2009, 10:01 PM~15543559
> *chic in pink looks yoooouuunnnggg. lol.
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 2 2009, 10:27 PM~15543104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Nov 2 2009, 11:01 PM~15543559
> *chic in pink looks yoooouuunnnggg. lol.
> *


is that a girl? :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: King61!, artisticdream63, BigBoi72, knightsgirl19, D~LowLady~E, bbaker78634, Loco 61, Greatwhitehype, 96_impalass, Latin Thug, 214Tex, miggy254

:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

14 Members: *King61!,* bbaker78634, artisticdream63, jorgetellez, Loco 61, Suburban Swingin, Greatwhitehype, 96_impalass, Latin Thug, 214Tex, D~LowLady~E, *miggy254,* *knightsgirl19*, BigBoi72




:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 10:15 PM~15543730
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: King61!, artisticdream63, BigBoi72, knightsgirl19, D~LowLady~E, bbaker78634, Loco 61, Greatwhitehype, 96_impalass, Latin Thug, 214Tex, miggy254
> 
> ...



HOWS IT GOIN KING!?....... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 11:14 PM~15543722
> *is that a girl?  :dunno:
> *





> :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> > :yessad: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...PIMPLES... :0 ..
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 11:21 PM~15543805
> *...PIMPLES... :0 ..
> :barf:
> LMAO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 11:18 PM~15543769
> *HOWS IT GOIN KING!?....... :biggrin:
> *


just checking out what i missed, how you been doing


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 10:22 PM~15543819
> *just checking out what i missed, how you been doing
> *


...SAME AS IT EVER WAS....YALL GOIN TO BE IN H-TOWN??..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 03:36 PM~15538649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that still doesnt prove anything, do you have one without uhh nevermind :around:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 11:23 PM~15543827
> *...SAME AS IT EVER WAS....YALL GOIN TO BE IN H-TOWN??..
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 10:25 PM~15543860
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



COOL.......SEE YA THERE.....TAKE CARE... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 11:25 PM~15543847
> *:0  that still doesnt prove anything, do you have one without uhh nevermind :around:
> *


 :nosad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Nov 2 2009, 11:01 PM~15543559
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 11:21 PM~15543805
> *...PIMPLES... :0 ..
> :barf:
> LMAO!
> *



:0 

pinche loca! lol  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 10:37 PM~15544791
> *:0
> 
> pinche loca! lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:no: ~M


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

CAR IS FIXED AND READY TO DRIVE AGAIN :0 :0 :0 I WILL POST PICS BUT NEED TO LOOK FOR MY CAMERAS CORD :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 3 2009, 12:45 AM~15544918
> *:no: ~M
> *



:uh: 

:yes:




i can never do nothing! lol 

:biggrin: no more bday surprises for u MRS!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 2 2009, 04:09 PM~15540086
> *<span style='color:green'> Thanks bro. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up ppl angelitos cc just made it back to west texas congrate to all the winners that won hope every 1 got home safE

WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO KOP CC LAMARK, BIG RICK, ANNA & ROB AND TRINI 4 FOR DIVING A BOUT 100 MILES TO COME AND HELP US OUT AND HELPING US GET THE CAR OFF AND ON TO THE TRAILER THESE R TRU HOMIES THERE NOT LIKE SOME PPL THAT SAY THERE GOING TO HELP US AND THEN WHEN WE C THEM AT THE CAR SHOW THEY TURN THE OTHER WAY THANKS TO ALL THE CC CLUBS IN DALLAS FOR TELLING USE WHERE TO GO TO FIX R TRAILER THANKS TO ALL THE PPL I CALLED TO GET SOME HELP WHEN WE NEEDED IT WHEN EVER YALL NEED SOMETHING WELL TRY TO HELP YALL OUT 100%

AS FOR SAM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE CAR SHOW U CAN COUNT US IN FOR YOUR NEXT SHOW :angel:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 11:37 PM~15544791
> *:0
> 
> pinche loca! lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT.???..IF YOUR GONNA SHOW IT ...CAN IT BE AT LEAST ALMOST FLAWLESS DAMN... :uh: .....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 2 2009, 11:13 PM~15545299
> *whats up ppl angelitos cc just made it back to west texas congrate to all the winners that won hope every 1 got home safE
> 
> WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO KOP CC LAMARK, BIG RICK, ANNA & ROB AND TRINI 4 FOR DIVING A BOUT 100 MILES TO COME AND HELP US OUT AND HELPING US GET THE CAR OFF AND ON TO THE TRAILER THESE R TRU HOMIES THERE NOT LIKE SOME PPL THAT SAY THERE GOING TO HELP US AND THEN WHEN WE C THEM AT THE CAR SHOW THEY TURN THE OTHER WAY THANKS TO ALL THE CC CLUBS IN DALLAS FOR TELLING USE WHERE TO GO TO FIX R TRAILER THANKS TO ALL THE PPL I CALLED TO GET SOME HELP WHEN WE NEEDED IT WHEN EVER YALL NEED SOMETHING WELL TRY TO HELP YALL OUT 100%
> ...


* Glad y'all made it home safe. You know if y'all ever need any help, as long as i am not working, i will help you guy's out however i can bro. *  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 2 2009, 11:26 PM~15545433
> *HOUSTON*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 3 2009, 12:13 AM~15545299
> *whats up ppl angelitos cc just made it back to west texas congrate to all the winners that won hope every 1 got home safE
> 
> WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO KOP CC LAMARK, BIG RICK, ANNA & ROB AND TRINI 4 FOR DIVING A BOUT 100 MILES TO COME AND HELP US OUT AND HELPING US GET THE CAR OFF AND ON TO THE TRAILER THESE R TRU HOMIES THERE NOT LIKE SOME PPL THAT SAY THERE GOING TO HELP US AND THEN WHEN WE C THEM AT THE CAR SHOW THEY TURN THE OTHER WAY THANKS TO ALL THE CC CLUBS IN DALLAS FOR TELLING USE WHERE TO GO TO FIX R TRAILER THANKS TO ALL THE PPL I CALLED TO GET SOME HELP WHEN WE NEEDED IT WHEN EVER YALL NEED SOMETHING WELL TRY TO HELP YALL OUT 100%
> ...


man,you know all you have to do is call weather its 100 miles or 200 it doesn't matter how far.I am glad ya made it home safe.I was gonna have mona call and check on ya . :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 11:48 PM~15545633
> *man,you know all you have to do is call weather its 100 miles or 200 it doesn't matter how far.I am glad ya made it home safe.I was gonna have mona call and check on ya . :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO THAT GOES FOR YALL TO NO MATTER HOW FOR IT IS WE WILL B THERE TO HELP YALL OUT SORRY BRO DIDNT HAVE TIME TO GET U THAT SHIRT BUT ILL HAVE 1 FOR U IN HOUSTON HOMIE C U THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 3 2009, 12:56 AM~15545710
> *THANKS BRO THAT GOES FOR YALL TO  NO MATTER HOW FOR IT IS WE WILL B THERE TO HELP YALL OUT SORRY BRO DIDNT HAVE TIME TO GET U THAT SHIRT BUT ILL HAVE 1 FOR U IN HOUSTON HOMIE C U THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* See you guy's in Houston. *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 3 2009, 01:13 AM~15545299
> *whats up ppl angelitos cc just made it back to west texas congrate to all the winners that won hope every 1 got home safE
> 
> WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO KOP CC LAMARK, BIG RICK, ANNA & ROB AND TRINI 4 FOR DIVING A BOUT 100 MILES TO COME AND HELP US OUT AND HELPING US GET THE CAR OFF AND ON TO THE TRAILER THESE R TRU HOMIES THERE NOT LIKE SOME PPL THAT SAY THERE GOING TO HELP US AND THEN WHEN WE C THEM AT THE CAR SHOW THEY TURN THE OTHER WAY THANKS TO ALL THE CC CLUBS IN DALLAS FOR TELLING USE WHERE TO GO TO FIX R TRAILER THANKS TO ALL THE PPL I CALLED TO GET SOME HELP WHEN WE NEEDED IT WHEN EVER YALL NEED SOMETHING WELL TRY TO HELP YALL OUT 100%
> ...


much props Knights of Pleasure CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2009, 02:52 AM~15546379
> *much props Knights of Pleasure CC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




DO YOU EVER SLEEP!?..LOL.


X2 ON THE PROPS.... :biggrin: ...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: D~LowLady~E, SA ROLLERZ, garageartguy, caddyman93, cadihopper

 


MORNING SIR...


GLAD YALL MADE IT HOME SAFE......


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

got back home in CALI real late last night

THANKS TO SAM AND TIM AND THE REST OF TORRES EMPIRE/WEGO STAFF

THE SHOW WAS OFF THA HOOK

SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I WILL BE POSTING PICS TONITE...GOT TOO MANY TO FILTER


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 3 2009, 06:27 AM~15546775
> *DO YOU EVER SLEEP!?..LOL.
> X2 ON THE PROPS.... :biggrin: ...
> *


:no: I don't think he does!~M


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 10:56 PM~15545073
> *:uh:
> 
> :yes:
> ...


I know huh?! ~M :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok heres most of the videos i got from the concert 

Trae


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sam Torres & Family on stage


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bun B on stage


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 11:56 PM~15545073
> *:uh:
> 
> :yes:
> ...


Yup no more surprises, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 3 2009, 07:30 AM~15547014
> *Yup no more surprises, lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: Hey I don't know about that now! I got an idea for the next HGC bday! ~M :cheesy:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 3 2009, 07:43 AM~15546825
> *got back home in CALI real late last night
> 
> THANKS TO SAM AND TIM AND THE REST OF TORRES EMPIRE/WEGO STAFF
> ...




_*Glad you made it home safe Manny!  *_


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 3 2009, 08:45 AM~15547098
> * :angry:  Hey I don't know about that now! I got an idea for the next HGC bday! ~M :cheesy:
> *


Okay, lol! Cool, details please! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, southsyde64, 214monte, GOOD MORNING LADIES OR SHOULD I SAY RO FIRST LADIES! :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 08:56 AM~15547167
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, southsyde64, 214monte, GOOD MORNING LADIES OR SHOULD I SAY RO FIRST LADIES!  :biggrin: </span></span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Good morning ladies!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 3 2009, 09:45 AM~15547098
> * :angry:  Hey I don't know about that now! I got an idea for the next HGC bday! ~M :cheesy:
> *



:ugh:

:no:

IDK CUZ ONE IS ON PUNISHMENT FROM VEGAS STILL LOL! AND THE OTHER I PUT ON PUNISHMENT LAST NITE BECAUSE SHE NEVER ATTENDS CREW FUNCTIONS! LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 2 2009, 10:04 PM~15544364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHOS THIS CHIC I SEEN HER BEFORE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 08:59 AM~15547181
> *:ugh:
> 
> :no:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 07:59 AM~15547181
> *:ugh: :no: IDK CUZ ONE IS ON PUNISHMENT FROM VEGAS STILL LOL! AND THE OTHER I PUT ON PUNISHMENT LAST NITE BECAUSE SHE NEVER ATTENDS CREW FUNCTIONS! LOL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: *


 :0 Wait...who's on punishment?! NOT IT! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 3 2009, 10:06 AM~15547233
> * :0 Wait...who's on punishment?! NOT IT! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 


the one that hasnt been to any gatherings lol!

D~LOW!

:angry:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

and from Vegas?!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 3 2009, 09:13 AM~15547281
> *and from Vegas?!
> *


The evil one, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 3 2009, 08:45 AM~15547098
> * :angry:  Hey I don't know about that now! I got an idea for the next HGC bday! ~M :cheesy:
> *



*WE NEED A CALENDAR OF EVENTS...LOL*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 08:59 AM~15547181
> *:ugh:
> 
> :no:
> ...



LOL...IM ON PROBATION...LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Nov 3 2009, 10:15 AM~15547297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why its not like you'll go to anything! :angry: 



jk!  *pinch* lol :scrutinize:


----------



## CUTIEPIE★64RAG (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 10:18 AM~15547326
> *la otra bday girl next month!
> 
> why its not like you'll go to anything!  :angry:
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTIEPIE★64RAG_@Nov 3 2009, 10:21 AM~15547357
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :0 





:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [SIZE=14[/i]@~
> *CUTIEPIE★64RAG,Nov 3 2009, 09:21 AM~15547357]
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *_


_

Oh dayum, she's back! Lol!  :wave:_


----------



## CUTIEPIE★64RAG (Nov 3, 2009)

WHA- WHAT!! :around: :rofl:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTIEPIE★64RAG_@Nov 3 2009, 10:25 AM~15547384
> *WHA- WHAT!!  :around:  :rofl:
> *



cute name


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 09:18 AM~15547326
> *la otra bday girl next month!
> 
> why its not like you'll go to anything!  :angry:
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTIEPIE★64RAG_@Nov 3 2009, 09:25 AM~15547384
> *WHA- WHAT!!  :around:  :rofl:
> *





WHATS UPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!....

ITS THE RETURN OF THE MAC....


LMAO


YOU DONT KNOW BOUT THAT...THATS OL SCHOOL RIGHT THERE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 3 2009, 09:28 AM~15547407
> *
> 
> WHATS UPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!....
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## CUTIEPIE★64RAG (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 3 2009, 10:28 AM~15547407
> *
> 
> WHATS UPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!....
> ...


  I'm not that young Low!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 3 2009, 10:28 AM~15547407
> *
> 
> WHATS UPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!....
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Loco 61, D~LowLady~E, MiKLO, mrouija, 210hardhitterz, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, Incognito, ~RO DIVA~, STREET HUSTLE


:0


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 3 2009, 08:36 AM~15547471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Good pics!! keep them coming..._


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 3 2009, 08:42 AM~15547525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_THAT IS ONE BAD ASS LS... MC_


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Nov 3 2009, 10:45 AM~15547548
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'> :yes: yup that car is nice! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 3 2009, 10:59 AM~15547653
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: great pics!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 3 2009, 11:05 AM~15547681
> *Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 3 2009, 07:43 AM~15546825
> *got back home in CALI real late last night
> 
> THANKS TO SAM AND TIM AND THE REST OF TORRES EMPIRE/WEGO STAFF
> ...



 .....hey... better FILTER!... bwahahha


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 3 2009, 07:58 AM~15546866
> *ok heres most of the videos i got from the concert
> 
> Trae
> ...




I don't need NO HELP my *****' I can do BAD on my own!... ayyyy  



All you HOEZ still GET NO LOVE'... ALL YOU GET IS a Fuck you.........


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/t...scarshow829.flv


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

THE FLOATER


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 2 2009, 08:39 AM~15535371
> *My neegros! Thanks again for the hospitality and drink! Cool kickin with ya'll fools!
> *


likewise homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE PICS....KEEP THEM COMING..............*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 3 2009, 10:34 AM~15548590
> *THE FLOATER
> *



:uh: 
uhh now im a floater.... :roflmao: well i dont know why im wastin my time with this but if im floatin what do u call this
   

thats all i got to say...when u ready let me know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Another One


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 3 2009, 12:10 PM~15549421
> *:uh:
> uhh now im a floater.... :roflmao: well i dont know why im wastin my time with this but if im floatin what do u call this
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks like your floatin here too....

why you to quick to put my car on here to talk some shit i see why u car your car hater made.... i guess your the hater


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 3 2009, 12:10 PM~15549421
> *:uh:
> uhh now im a floater.... :roflmao: well i dont know why im wastin my time with this but if im floatin what do u call this
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that looks more like a floater to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 3 2009, 12:20 PM~15549504
> *Looks like your floatin here too....
> 
> why you to quick to put my car on here to talk some shit i see why u car your car hater made.... i guess your the hater
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 12:25 PM~15549544
> *:biggrin:  that looks more like a floater to me!!! :biggrin:
> *


well homie they say you came down and help switchman jr to make his car work like this


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:30 PM~15549582
> *well homie they say you came down and help switchman jr to make his car work like this
> *


that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15549598
> *that was funny  :biggrin:
> *


i'm just saying :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

there you go for the heater :0 :0 :0 you mad cause you got served :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:30 PM~15549582
> *well homie they say you came down and help switchman jr to make his car work like this
> *


  haa thats funny never bin to texes be for! !!! but i will come down!! if its wort it :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:36 PM~15549621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dammmmmmmm lol is that fabian suck over there??????????????wow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

for that hater that said my car was on the side of the hi way there you go it was fixed yesterday morning :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15549601
> *i'm just saying :biggrin:
> *


 :0 so what you are saying is you need some help!!!!!! :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 12:38 PM~15549640
> * haa thats funny never bin to texes be for! !!! but i will come down!! if its wort it :nicoderm:
> *


just proving a point :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 01:39 PM~15549644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: *x2*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:43 PM~15549673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sooooo what do you want to do wit that???????


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 12:45 PM~15549684
> *:0  so what you are saying is you need some help!!!!!! :0
> *


no sir never did and we will do what we been doing all along wich is keep them lowrider looking and driving :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:45 PM~15549686
> *just proving a point  :biggrin:
> *


 and what point is that?????


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 12:47 PM~15549704
> * sooooo what do you want to do wit that???????
> *


just proving that switchman jr, payaso, neworleans lowrider and me put it together for that hater that was making fun of me not making it to the show sunday


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:47 PM~15549705
> *no sir never did and we will do what we been doing all along wich is keep them lowrider looking and driving :biggrin:
> *


  thats what i was thinking!!! :0 cuzz i stay driving all my shit!! :0 and hop! all my shit!! :0 so i was just asking!! be cuzz we can make it happin!! :yes: :yes: :yes: but if my lil ***** did need my help i will come!! and i will bring a car!! so you let me no!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 12:51 PM~15549740
> *thats what i was thinking!!! cuzz i stay driving all my shit!! and hop! all my shit!! so i was just asking!! be cuzz we can make it happin!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


dont worry homie is all good is just like jr said when they ready let us know :biggrin: since we got floaters :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 01:43 PM~15549673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    that wheel got fuk up...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 3 2009, 12:55 PM~15549763
> *      that wheel got fuk up...
> *


oh yeah i hit some metal on the hi way and cut that bitch that was a 3 month old wheel but fuck it just need to paint it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:54 PM~15549755
> *dont worry homie is all good is just like jr said when they ready let us know :biggrin: since we got floaters  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: dont no shitt bout no floaters over here!!so whoever you are you no all my shit works!! so keep doing yo home work!! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

and on his own switch :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 12:59 PM~15549795
> *:biggrin:  dont no shitt bout no floaters over here!!so whoever you are you no all my shit work!! so keep doing yo home work!! :biggrin:
> *


not saying you own one just that this guys are saying we oun them and i dont need to do homework cause we are doing good and we can improve if we want but keep up your good work :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 01:00 PM~15549797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 me 2 and its my car!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 01:03 PM~15549815
> *not saying you own one just that this guys are saying we oun them and i dont need to do homework cause we are doing good and we can improve if we want but keep up your good work  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: real talk!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 01:03 PM~15549824
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: project 79, droptopt-bird, regal_swaga, neworleanslowrider, SHOELACES, theoso8, fatmexican55, 214monte, C-ROW, SEISKUATRO,SS
sup guys what the hell noone went to work or what :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

see yall have to go back to work lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:43 PM~15549673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS PRETTY FUCKED UP BUT YOU CAN ALWAYS REPLACE WHEELS TIRES AND ADJ. TRAILING AMS BUT THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS EVERYONE WAS OK..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 03:12 PM~15549897
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and  I'M THE ONE WITH THE LIMO TINT *


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:43 PM~15549673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what happens when all the weight is in the rear :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 3 2009, 02:14 PM~15549922
> *LOOKS PRETTY FUCKED UP BUT YOU CAN ALWAYS REPLACE WHEELS TIRES AND ADJ. TRAILING AMS BUT THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS EVERYONE WAS OK..
> *


x2


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 01:16 PM~15549939
> *Thats what happens when all the weight is in the rear  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and still got it together but since you dont hit your switch you aint got room to talk


CHEERLEADER LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 3 2009, 08:27 AM~15546775
> *DO YOU EVER SLEEP!?..LOL.
> X2 ON THE PROPS.... :biggrin: ...
> *


sleep is for sukkas :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey wey save that wheel fo me *****, is fixable man how much you want fo it? $$$


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Sup regal swaga? Were did u go yesterday?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

SEE YOU HATERS

RAT TRAP AND CITYBOY214 HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15549598
> *that was funny  :biggrin:
> *


I tell you what was funny was that f-250 shooting up in the rear when u was loading your car up on it :roflmao: :roflmao: You didnt have too much to say bout that when i asked you at the show.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTIEPIE★64RAG_@Nov 3 2009, 10:21 AM~15547357
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :buttkick:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 01:16 PM~15549939
> *Thats what happens when all the weight is in the rear  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and how would u know u never drive the car trailer them to go 5 miles ??? besides that you dont have a car remember they belong to gilbert thats what he says :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

Thas what happens when you drive yo car, i bet that will never happen to you though mice trap


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 01:21 PM~15549994
> *I tell you what was funny was that f-250 shooting up in the rear when u was loading your car up on it :roflmao:  :roflmao: You didnt have too much to say bout that when i asked you at the show.
> *


on a gas truck with a v8 give me a break lolololololol


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 01:19 PM~15549978
> *SEE YOU HATERS
> 
> RAT TRAP AND CITYBOY214 HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:
> *


why would i need to hate on you how are you better than me if im hatin on you. think about what you say b4 you speak on it clown :thumbsup: :twak: :twak:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

so that why yall got a dually for a single car hauler lol


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 01:24 PM~15550044
> *why would i need to hate on you how are you better than me if im hatin on you. think about what you say b4 you speak on it clown :thumbsup:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 02:21 PM~15549994
> *I tell you what was funny was that f-250 shooting up in the rear when u was loading your car up on it :roflmao:  :roflmao: You didnt have too much to say bout that when i asked you at the show.
> *


whats really funny is the big blackwalls and no front bumper


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 01:23 PM~15550025
> *and how would u know u never drive the car trailer them to go 5 miles ??? besides that you dont have a car remember they belong to gilbert thats what he says :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Oh now you hatin cause i got a truck and trailer to pull my shit with


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 02:26 PM~15550069
> *whats really funny is the big blackwalls and no front bumper
> *


dam ***** you aint got room to talk never seen u in a car


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

5-0!!!!! Fashion police in tha house!!!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 01:24 PM~15550042
> *on a gas truck with a v8 give me a break lolololololol
> *


Ive loaded up my car on an avalanche and never had that problem


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Nov 3 2009, 02:28 PM~15550089
> *dam ***** you aint got room to talk never seen u in a car
> *


say bro the bike topics are futher down


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 01:26 PM~15550069
> *whats really funny is the big blackwalls and no front bumper
> *


G-STRANG where you been! At least i have a car to put em on :0 :0


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 01:30 PM~15550107
> *say bro the bike topics are futher down
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 01:30 PM~15550107
> *say bro the bike topics are futher down
> *


Maybe thats where you need to be since you aint got no car! I thought i seen you riding a bike the other day with no seat


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 02:32 PM~15550124
> *G-STRANG where you been! At least i have a car to put em on :0  :0
> *


what car ther gilberts cars atleast thats what he says


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 02:34 PM~15550140
> *Maybe thats where you need to be since you aint got no car! I thought i seen you riding a bike the other day with no seat
> *


naw I ride the busline


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2009, 02:22 PM~15550006
> *:0  :0  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 ......... :yessad:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

Fashion cops on patrol, everybody make sure you lookin good cause they checkin you out


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2009, 02:18 PM~15549965
> *sleep is for sukkas  :biggrin:
> *


...UMMM OK.... :uh: ...


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 01:34 PM~15550140
> *Maybe thats where you need to be since you aint got no car! I thought i seen you riding a bike the other day with no seat
> *


***** yo jokes sucks foo forreal though :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 01:36 PM~15550153
> *what car ther gilberts cars atleast thats what he says
> *


call it what you wanna call it ask your boy jr he'll tell bout me you better ask somebody!


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 3 2009, 01:19 PM~15549970
> *Sup regal swaga?  Were did u go yesterday?
> *


NO WHERE I WAS THERE


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 01:42 PM~15550206
> ****** yo jokes sucks foo forreal though :biggrin:
> *


another fucken ic cheerleader :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 02:42 PM~15550208
> *call it what you wanna call it ask your boy jr he'll tell bout me you better ask somebody!
> *


ask about what your car or you


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 01:34 PM~15550140
> *Maybe thats where you need to be since you aint got no car! I thought i seen you riding a bike the other day with no seat
> *


***** yo jokes sucks foo forreal though :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

anybody coming 2 odeesa nov.22 hop pit


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

What happen to lettin the cars doin the talkin!!! Let's leave it at that!!! All this arguing n shit talkin ain't going no where even tho it's funny!!!


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 02:30 PM~15550107
> *say bro the bike topics are futher down
> *


say ***** the bike is my kid bike not mine .but u should check the classified ads u might find u a car on there


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 01:43 PM~15550219
> *ask about what your car or you
> *


I aint in the pit for no reason what you doing there?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Nov 3 2009, 02:47 PM~15550272
> *say ***** the bike is my kid bike not mine .but u should check the classified ads u might find u a car on there
> *


thanks might do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 01:43 PM~15550217
> *another fucken ic cheerleader :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You god damn right :biggrin: hey ask me if I have a car


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 02:48 PM~15550278
> *I aint in the pit for no reason what you doing there?
> *


to cheer like u said , so why are u in the hopping pit for u dont hit ur on switch?


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 01:50 PM~15550300
> *to cheer like u said , so why are u in the hopping pit for u dont hit ur on switch?
> *


yea weasle but you see thats the difference between me and you i have a car there


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

****** worried about how other ****** dress ????? Hmmm now that's very concerning


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 01:49 PM~15550290
> *You god damn right :biggrin: hey ask me if I have a car
> *


I dont give a fuck what you have to be honest with you just keep on cheering homie


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 02:54 PM~15550340
> *yea weasle but you see thats the difference between me and you i have a car there
> *


weasle...ok like I said and gilbert says there his cars.


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 01:57 PM~15550376
> *weasle...ok  like I said and gilbert says there his cars.
> *


why u worried bout what that mans sayin? what you need to do is start worryin bout your own car and when you gonna bring it out as much as you get on here and worry bout others peoples cars


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 01:55 PM~15550359
> *I dont give a fuck what you have to be honest with you just keep on cheering homie
> *


Hey thanks I'll do that! 
Let me answer ma own question then since you don't want to, answer is no! Now ask me if I give a fuck :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:ugh:


> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:01 PM~15550418
> *why u worried bout what that mans sayin? what you need to do is start worryin bout your own car and when you gonna bring it out as much as you get on here and worry bout others peoples cars
> *


 :uh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> DAMN,WHAT HAPPEN TO THA FIFTH WHEEL I SOLD IT WITH?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

sad thing about all this is ya'll got beat by a car that was built in the backyard! and all your cars are shop built . I know what ur answer is going to be we brought someone from out of town austin /cali or whatever. but keep having the excuses if it helps, but i'm not going to speak on this anymore there is footage that will speak for itself. And like NEAL said when you guys are ready let him know.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

I GUESS WE NOW KNOW WHO "THE KING OF THE STREET" IS NOW IN DALLAS/FT. WORTH


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 02:14 PM~15550548
> *sad thing about all this is ya'll got beat by a car that was built in the backyard!  and all your cars are shop built . I know what ur answer is going to be we brought someone from out of town austin /cali or whatever. but keep having the excuses if it helps, but i'm not going to speak on this anymore there is footage that will speak for itself. And like NEAL said when you guys are ready let him know.
> *


your a dumbass what does it matter where a car was built its about knowledge and i dont have excuse he beat me and thats fine my car wasnt working right but thats not an excuse either you win some you lose some thats the name of the game you act like hes beat me everytime we hop and i do believe this is the first time that he has beat me. i tell you what im bring out another project i hope your car ready is ready cause you'll be one of the first ones ill ba callin out!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:25 PM~15550656
> *your a dumbass what does it matter where a car was built its about knowledge and i dont have excuse he beat me and thats fine my car wasnt working right but thats not an excuse either you win some you lose some thats the name of the game you act like hes beat me everytime we hop and i do believe this is the first time that he has beat me. i tell you what im bring out another project i hope your car ready is ready cause you'll be one of the first ones ill ba callin out!
> *


and if u beat him i'll shake ur hand and tell u good job no hatin here.


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 02:19 PM~15550595
> *I GUESS WE NOW KNOW WHO "THE KING OF THE STREET" IS NOW IN DALLAS/FT. WORTH
> *


Thats fine too but i think its funny that your cheering for another mans car :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 02:28 PM~15550687
> *and if u beat him i'll shake ur hand and tell u good job no hatin here.
> *


Ive beat him plenty of times whats the difference like i said you win some you lose some


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:29 PM~15550706
> *Thats fine too but i think its funny that your cheering for another mans car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


cuz im the head cheerleader!! :biggrin: but if u want the KING OF THE STREET status back u have to come to FT.WORTH to hop for it.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:32 PM~15550735
> *Ive beat him plenty of times whats the difference like i said you win some you lose some*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

The difference is that you guys can't take a loss or a win for matter wit out talkin shit!

Oh but now your turnin things around and now your sayin "you win some you lose some"


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 04:37 PM~15550779
> *cuz im the head cheerleader!! :biggrin:  but if u want the KING OF THE STREET status back u have to come to FT.WORTH to hop for it.
> *


 :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 03:40 PM~15550800
> *The difference is that you guys can't take a loss or a win for matter wit out talkin shit!
> 
> Oh but now your turnin things around and now your sayin "you win some you lose some"
> *


its all good it's shit talking keeping it exicting, but just dont take it personal and try to be personal. :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> > DAMN,WHAT HAPPEN TO THA FIFTH WHEEL I SOLD IT WITH?
> 
> 
> x2...car is just not the same :angry:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 3 2009, 02:37 PM~15550779
> *cuz im the head cheerleader!! :biggrin:  but if u want the KING OF THE STREET status back u have to come to FT.WORTH to hop for it.
> *


Why are you trying to discuss with me what i need to do for what i want are fucken serious? go somewhere with that bs your a clown for real! dont speak on something you know nothing about. i aint worried bout no king of the streets ima wait on you to bust out with car :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: rat trap, neworleanslowrider, BAYTOWNSLC, AT1in2009, radicalkingz, 214RIDERZ, SHOELACES


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15550800
> *The difference is that you guys can't take a loss or a win for matter wit out talkin shit!
> 
> Oh but now your turnin things around and now your sayin "you win some you lose some"
> *


ive lost plenty times i know how to take a loss that there aint gonna make me or break me so i dont know where you get off sayin im turnin things around speak to me in the hop pit when you bring your car and know what it is to win or lose


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: rat trap, neworleanslowrider, BAYTOWNSLC, AT1in2009, radicalkingz, 214RIDERZ, SHOELACES


:uh:  :wave:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:45 PM~15550844
> *Why are you trying to discuss with me what i need to do for what i want are fucken serious? go somewhere with that bs your a clown for real! dont speak on something you know nothing about. i aint worried bout no king of the streets ima wait on you to bust out with car :0  :0  :0
> *


 :rofl: I'm done


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 3 2009, 02:41 PM~15550812
> *:0
> *


alot of mothafuckers get on here and bump their dick suckers but dont even have a car thats sad :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 02:51 PM~15550906
> *ive lost plenty times i know how to take a loss that there aint gonna make me or break me so i dont know where you get off sayin im turnin things around speak to me in the hop pit when you bring your car and know what it is to win or lose
> *


Nahhh...... Not goin to do that, I'm not intrested on having a hopper so....

Can you just leave me alone and let me keep cheering?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 3 2009, 03:40 PM~15550200
> *...UMMM OK.... :uh: ...
> *


do you sleep?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2009, 04:04 PM~15551016
> *do you sleep?
> *



..SLEEP IS FOR SUKKAS...... :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 02:54 PM~15550935
> *alot of mothafuckers get on here and bump their dick suckers but dont even have a car thats sad :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


and there's alot of motherfukers on here that keeps on bumpin their dick suckers that has a car but their shit look like shit, and they proud of it too. Yo car so fuckin buckled ***** haven't you noticed! I'm not buildin a car to go after nobody but if I ever do you'd be embarrest to hop against me cause ma shit gonna be straight


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Not to disrespect anyone up in here, but i got kids tryn to look for pics of the car show and how it went down, they dont need to be ready all this BS , i created a forum just for you all.

:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=507574


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 3 2009, 03:15 PM~15551121
> *Not to disrespect anyone up in here, but i got kids tryn to look for pics of the car show and how it went down, they dont need to be ready all this BS , i created a forum just for you all.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


I'd like to apologize fo cussin sir I forgot there was kids on here but to make it clear the other guy did the most of the cussin


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 03:15 PM~15551119
> *and there's alot of motherfukers on here that keeps on bumpin their dick suckers that has a car but their shit look like shit, and they proud of it too. Yo car so fuckin buckled ***** haven't you noticed! I'm not buildin a car to go after nobody but if I ever do you'd be embarrest to hop against me cause ma shit gonna be straight
> *


you the only dumbass respondin dick sucker! Your just one of IC many bitches! Maybe you should just get back to cleaning the toilets at the shop instead of act like building something bitch made ass *****!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 03:35 PM~15551314
> *I'd like to apologize fo cussin sir I forgot there was kids on here but to make it clear the other guy did the most of the cussin
> *


What a bitch ass *****! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

Mr. Rat Trap,

I would just like to take the time to send you a personal note concerning the posted views of you as a whole. They all seem to think you are wrong and an idiot.

Respectfully yours,

Reality


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:37 PM~15551343
> *you the only dumbass respondin dick sucker! Your just one of IC many bitches! Maybe you should just get back to cleaning the toilets at the shop instead of act like building something bitch made ass *****!
> *


hey bro have some respect for the other people that are here, sounds to me like your a real tuff guy a real gangster okay I believe you k Im scared now, bout the shop toilets it's been done son did em yesterday alright, now what can you say bout yo nasty lookin car but no more cussin k cmon try it you can do it :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 03:52 PM~15551508
> *hey bro have some respect for the other people that are here, sounds to me like your a real tuff guy a real gangster okay I believe you k Im scared now, bout the shop toilets it's been done son did em yesterday alright, now what can you say bout yo nasty lookin car but no more cussin k cmon try it you can do it :biggrin:
> *


call it what you wanna call it but atleast im bring something out and as far as the toilets go stick to what you do best :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 07:42 PM~15549666
> *dammmmmmmm lol is that fabian suck over there??????????????wow :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ha ha you follow me around on here or something. :biggrin: Yeah it stuck at 97 because we was losing pressure at the shop it was working fine.Hell 97 up and down is better then almost all the cali hoppers. :0 :0 :biggrin: we'll work it out.Shit we could have left it alone and would have beat everyone by 10 + inches.  But we always trying for more.


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:57 PM~15551560
> *call it what you wanna call it but atleast im bring something out and as far as the toilets go stick to what you do best :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh imma do what I do don't chu worry bout that matter of fact I'm cleaning the toilets right now as we speak, but let's get back to yo buckled as orange vitamin c lookin ass car, so you happy wit that? You proud of it? 

"but atleast I have a car to bring out" :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:39 PM~15551369
> *What a bitch ass *****! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Got no respect :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

bubbajordon, neworleanslowrider, Suburban Swingin, AT1in2009, BRAVO, Lobopower, geovela86


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Nov 3 2009, 03:43 PM~15551419
> *Mr. Rat Trap,
> 
> I would just like to take the time to send you a personal note concerning the posted views of you as a whole. They all seem to think you are wrong and an idiot.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl
reality check ma *****! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 3 2009, 05:34 PM~15548590
> *THE FLOATER
> *


Bro all your crying about weight,when both your caddy and your cutty got it,man stop hating bro it don't look good.


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 3 2009, 04:22 PM~15551843
> *Bro all your crying about weight,when both your caddy and your cutty got it,man stop hating bro it don't look good.
> *


I aint got no problem opening up my trunk but i cant say that for alot of other folks so nobodys hating bro!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: miggy254, 254El Lechero, bbaker78634, DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE, rat trap, neworleanslowrider, southsyde64, LowProEnt214


:biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Nov 3 2009, 04:15 PM~15551772
> *oh imma do what I do don't chu worry bout that matter of fact I'm cleaning the toilets right now as we speak, but let's get back to yo buckled as orange vitamin c lookin ass car, so you happy wit that?  You proud of it?
> 
> "but atleast I have a car to bring out" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 3 2009, 06:22 PM~15551843
> *Bro all your crying about weight,when both your caddy and your cutty got it,man stop hating bro it don't look good.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15548590
> *THE LOSER
> 
> 
> :roflmao:*


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahahahaha! Thas what I'm talkin bout :werd:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 3 2009, 05:04 PM~15552251
> *THE LOSER
> :roflmao:
> *


but after that your girl made me feel like a winner! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 3 2009, 02:20 PM~15549504
> *Looks like your floatin here too....
> 
> why you to quick to put my car on here to talk some shit i see why u car your car hater made.... i guess your the hater
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 05:06 PM~15552267
> *but after that your girl made me feel like a winner! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got nothin better than That? :biggrin: way to go
:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 3 2009, 05:07 PM~15552276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dam you guys are real proud of his first win!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 4 2009, 12:04 AM~15552251
> *THE LOSER
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I just want to say that the show was great .THANKS SAM I really enjoyed it and I will be there for sure next year.


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

:roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 3 2009, 01:14 PM~15549922
> *LOOKS PRETTY FUCKED UP BUT YOU CAN ALWAYS REPLACE WHEELS TIRES AND ADJ. TRAILING AMS BUT THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS EVERYONE WAS OK..
> *


Looks pretty bad to me especially in a hopper , good thing is that your okay :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 07:12 PM~15552315
> *Dam you guys are real proud of his first win!
> *


 :cheesy: I WASNT EVEN THERE...ALL I HEARD WAS BAD BOYS STARTED CRYING..THEN I WAS CONFUSED  ..."SO DOES THAT MEAN THEY LOST OR THEY WON???" THEN I SAW THE VIDEO....


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 07:06 PM~15552267
> *but after that your girl made me feel like a winner! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD.... SHE SAID SHE LIKES BAD BOYS...


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 3 2009, 05:31 PM~15552479
> *:cheesy: I WASNT EVEN THERE...ALL I HEARD WAS BAD BOYS STARTED CRYING..THEN I WAS CONFUSED  ..."SO DOES THAT MEAN THEY LOST OR THEY WON???" THEN I SAW THE VIDEO....
> *


nobody was crying he won but it look kinda funny the way he won but never the less its a win


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 07:35 PM~15552512
> *nobody was crying he won but it look kinda funny the way he won but never the less its a win
> *


   TIL NEXT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 3 2009, 05:36 PM~15552524
> *    TIL NEXT TIME :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 3 2009, 05:27 PM~15552443
> *Looks pretty bad to me especially in a hopper , good thing is that your okay  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's all good,but then thanks anyways ,you are rigth cause I had my lil boy riding with me and he was all scared but I calm him down, I can always fix the car but not the kid and thank u again sir


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 05:43 PM~15552605
> *It's all good,but then thanks anyways ,you are rigth cause I had my lil boy riding with me and he was all scared but I calm him down, I can always fix the car but not the kid and thank u again sir
> *


GLAD TO HERE EVERY 1 IS OK HOPPERS COME AND GO FAMILIA U CANT REPLACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! I just got back Home! i would like to thank Torres Empire, Peoples Choice, Sam Torres, Wego World Tour, Impalas Magazine,Texas and everyone that came out to support this event! Man it was one heck of a hop with shorty's, Irving Customs, Street Riders, Bad Boyz, 210 Hard Hitterz, Lil Mo's, put on a show! world records and 6 way noising up, Bumpers falling off, the street car class was on as well! Man they hopped for like 4 hours 25+ hoppers says it all! Torres Empire/WWT great show! People's Choice cant forget about you! thank you for everything showed me a great time took me out everywhere man we even eat Gator yes real alligator and it was good! Man you like a brother from another mother! Bad Momma Jamma Thank you for all your help with the Hop! Cant wait till next year! see you all in Houston!!! Here are some pics from the hop!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> *Man! I just got back Home! i would like to thank Torres Empire, Peoples Choice, Sam Torres, Wego World Tour, Impalas Magazine,Texas and everyone that came out to support this event! Man it was one heck of a hop with shorty's, Irving Customs, Street Riders, Bad Boyz, 210 Hard Hitterz, Lil Mo's, put on a show! world records and 6 way noising up, Bumpers falling off, the street car class was on as well! Man they hopped for like 4 hours 25+ hoppers says it all! Torres Empire/WWT great show! People's Choice cant forget about you! thank you for everything showed me a great time took me out everywhere man we even eat Gator yes real alligator and it was good! Man you like a brother from another mother! <span style=\'color:red\'>Bad Momma Jamma Thank you for all your help with the Hop! Cant wait till next year! see you all in Houston!!! Here are some pics from the hop!</span>*
> 
> :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Oh and I cant Forget about Ms.Texas Legend and Ms. Chas! Thank you for the shot out on the radio. Thank you for all the inside info!*


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 3 2009, 08:36 PM~15553154
> *Man! I just got back Home! i would like to thank Torres Empire, Peoples Choice, Sam Torres, Wego World Tour, Impalas Magazine,Texas and everyone that came out to support this event! Man it was one heck of a hop with shorty's, Irving Customs, Street Riders, Bad Boyz, 210 Hard Hitterz, Lil Mo's, put on a show! world records and 6 way noising up, Bumpers falling off, the street car class was on as well! Man they hopped for like 4 hours 25+ hoppers says it all! Torres Empire/WWT great show! People's Choice cant forget about you! thank you for everything showed me a great time took me out everywhere man we even eat Gator yes real alligator and it was good! Man you like a brother from another mother! Bad Momma Jamma Thank you for all your help with the Hop! Cant wait till next year! see you all in Houston!!! Here are some pics from the hop!
> 
> 
> ...


NO PICS OF MY CAR?!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

THER IT IS JAMAL. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:03 PM~15554171
> *NO PICS OF MY CAR?!
> *


*might use it for promotions*


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15554226
> *might use it for promotions
> *


WE CAN MAKE SHIRTS THAT SAY"DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS, UNLESS YOU'RE FROM K.C.!!!!!!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:09 PM~15554246
> *WE CAN MAKE SHIRTS THAT SAY"DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS, UNLESS YOU'RE FROM K.C.!!!!!!!!" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 3 2009, 08:11 PM~15554274
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup rollin will kc boys b in odessa nov 22


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

JESSIE GOT ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15554246
> *WE CAN MAKE SHIRTS THAT SAY"DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS, UNLESS YOU'RE FROM K.C.!!!!!!!!" :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 3 2009, 10:18 PM~15554363
> *sup rollin     will kc boys b in odessa nov 22
> *


BE IN L.A. ON NEW YEARS :biggrin: :0
AND REMEMBER, IT'S MAJESTICS,.......DREAM TEAM,.......... THEN K.C......... HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:20 PM~15554396
> *BE IN L.A. ON NEW YEARS :biggrin:  :0
> *


so no odessa nov 22


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 3 2009, 10:21 PM~15554423
> *so no odessa nov 22
> *


NOPE BEEN THERE TWICE,........BOREING!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

WHATS NEW JOE?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:23 PM~15554447
> *NOPE BEEN THERE TWICE,........BOREING!!!!!!!
> *


boreing maybe somewhere else hop is good here when were u here


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 09:24 PM~15554453
> *WHATS NEW JOE?
> *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 3 2009, 10:25 PM~15554460
> *boreing    maybe somewhere else hop is good here  when were u here
> *


WENT WITH THE HOMMIES FROM THE NEW MEXICO CHAPTER THIS YEAR AND LAST YEAR. FORGET THE NAME OF THE SHOW. GO TO L.A.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HOMMIES FROM HOUSTON THAT SAID THEY WERE GONNA SEE US IN CHICAGO? THEN LAS VEGAS? THEN DALLAS? THREE STRIKES AND YOU'RE OUT!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:28 PM~15554492
> *WENT WITH THE HOMMIES FROM THE NEW MEXICO CHAPTER THIS YEAR AND LAST YEAR. FORGET THE NAME OF THE SHOW. GO TO L.A.
> *


the show here gets good it always has 2 bad u wont be able 2 make it stevie will be here i think ron also mando from hilow good hop homie think about it :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15554532
> *the show here gets good it always has    2 bad u wont be able 2 make it    stevie will be here i think ron also        mando from hilow       good hop homie   think about it :biggrin:
> *


BRING A CAR TO K.C. WE'VE BEEN TO TEXAS AROUND 4 OR 5 TIMES THIS YEAR. WHAT CAR WAS YOURS AT THE HOPP.?
OH YEAH, AND CAN YOU TELL THE REST OF THE WESTTEXAS HOMMIES THAT FAT WHITEWALLS DIED IN THE 80'S. LOL


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:34 PM~15554558
> *BRING A CAR TO K.C. WE'VE BEEN TO TEXAS AROUND 4 OR 5 TIMES THIS YEAR. WHAT CAR WAS YOURS AT THE HOPP.?
> *


im not calling u out just trying 2 get heavyhitters to come and play ill post a video of my car in a minute blackmagic powered :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 3 2009, 10:37 PM~15554596
> *im not calling  u out  just trying 2 get heavyhitters to come and play  ill post a video of my car in a minute        blackmagic powered  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY I THOUGHT YOU WERE ON TEAM "SHORTY," :biggrin: POST IT UP.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 3 2009, 04:14 PM~15551770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ha ha you follow me around on here or something. :biggrin: Yeah it stuck at 97 because we was losing pressure at the shop it was working fine.Hell 97 up and down is better then almost all the cali hoppers. :0  :0  :biggrin: we'll work it out.Shit we could have left it alone and would have beat everyone by 10 + inches.  But we always trying for more.
> *


 thats funny take some out it mite come down!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8 86 inches at 34lockup it does 99 at a 38lockup


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 10:44 PM~15554690
> *thats funny take some out it mite come down!!!!!!!!!!lol
> *


RUNNIN OUT IN L.A.?
:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 3 2009, 10:45 PM~15554702
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8    86 inches  at  34lockup      it does    99 at a 38lockup
> *


M. FFFRRR WAS WORKIN :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:45 PM~15554706
> *RUNNIN OUT IN L.A.?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell no you just get your single pump ready!!!lol yea right :biggrin: !!!!lol


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 3 2009, 10:50 PM~15554769
> *:biggrin: hell no you just get your single pump ready!!!lol yea right :biggrin: !!!!lol
> *


MOTOR JUST GOT FINISHED ,......... NOW TO PAINT.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 3 2009, 10:49 PM~15554766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY GIRL, BUT DONKS????????? :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

WOW


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:34 PM~15554558
> *BRING A CAR TO K.C. WE'VE BEEN TO TEXAS AROUND 4 OR 5 TIMES THIS YEAR. WHAT CAR WAS YOURS AT THE HOPP.?
> OH YEAH, AND CAN YOU TELL THE REST OF THE WESTTEXAS HOMMIES THAT FAT WHITEWALLS DIED IN THE 80'S.  LOL*


amen to that haha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:46 PM~15554727
> *M. FFFRRR WAS WORKIN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gudguyz (Aug 12, 2009)

THIS IS FORALL U HATERS, YOU WIN SOME, YOU LOSE SOME... ITS ALL ABOUT FUN IF YOU GuYz AIN'T FORGOT THAT, REMEMBER MOST OF US ****** HAVE SONS THAT WILL B DOING THIS SHIT IN A FEWS YEARS LETS TEACH THEM DA RIGHT WAY.... K LET IT BE THAT NEAL FINALLY WON WIT HIS BACKYARD BUILT NOT BROUNGT CAR, GIVE DA ***** HIS 5 MINz OF FAME, BAD BOYz LET THEM ENJOY IT WHO KNOWS IT MAY NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN.... LET HIS BACKYARD CHEERLEADERS HAVE THE SPOTLIGHT FOR ONCE, US YOU KAN SEE CESAR FUCKIN FINALLY STOP CRYING DA FUCKIN RAIN IS GONE AND ITS FINALLY SUNNY, HOW LONG I DON'T FUCKIN KNOW.... R CARE!!!! GET OVER YOURSLEVES JUST CUZ U WON ONCE DOES NOT MAKE YOUR ASS KING OF DA FUCKIN STREETS, BABY STEPS ***** DON'T RUN B 4 U UR BITCH ASS KAN WALK...... MAYBE U KAN LEARN THAT IN UR FUCKIN BACKYARD TOOOOO...... :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

backyard cheerleaders :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: real funny.if i'm not mistaking it is if you get called out for a hop and your car aint working o well you are poust to give it up. so it is what it is end of story. :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 12:43 PM~15549673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Ay Gueyyy! Glad it was just that!


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 3 2009, 10:15 PM~15555895
> *Ay Gueyyy! Glad it was just that!
> *


yes sir but it is what it is it was just not my day to play :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 3 2009, 10:16 PM~15555908
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


la luz were you been man you got a job yet lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 3 2009, 10:00 PM~15554140
> *Oh and I cant Forget about Ms.Texas Legend and Ms. Chas! Thank you for the shot out on the radio. Thank you for all the inside info!
> *



:0






:biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 10:19 PM~15555964
> *la luz were you been man you got a job yet lol
> *


NAH JUST TRYING TO DEAL WITH THIS CRAZY LADY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN THAT WAS A LOT OF PAGES I HAD TO CATCH UP ON


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v699/pg_payasa/party_show215.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v699/pg_payasa/party_show215.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15556006
> *DAMN THAT WAS A LOT OF PAGES I HAD TO CATCH UP ON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## gudguyz (Aug 12, 2009)

THERE WILL NEVER B AN END TO THIS SHIT, IM JUST LETTING YOUR HOMIE KNOW THAT HE NEEDS TO WIN MORE THEN ONE CAR SHOW TO B SOMEBODY IN THIS GAME,   , HE THINX BAD BOYz IS ALL HE HAS TO WORRY ABOUT, TAKE A STEP BACK AND LOOK AROUND, :uh: :uh:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

there is only 2 shops and a back yard guy bringing hoppers up there so if you bringing something out lets see it,no disrespect but we need more hoppers out here


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

>


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> damm I never tought of that LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

thats a low quality video but its BHAMP
doing tha Ricky Bobby .
but hope u guys liked the pix... 
thats all the ones i have.. i think. :biggrin: 


*Congrats to every1 that won at the show
and Great job to every person who had a car truck or bike out there. 
ur hard work is being appreciated by every1.*



*-yup, that girl BOOM! =)*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah project 79 thats what it reminded me of as soon as I seen it :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2009, 11:15 PM~15556659
> *thats what it reminded me of as soon as I seen it :0
> *


you must be hungry :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 4 2009, 12:16 AM~15556665
> *you must be hungry :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i know huh!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2009, 11:17 PM~15556678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i know huh!
> *


say man i dont know you but that truck of yours is fucking crazy but looks good


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

11 Members: BOOM75217.<---me lol..., project 79, compita, d325o, garageartguy, homyzrus, knightsgirl19, irving customz1, !?WHO?!, show-bound, I.C. Joker


WUSS GOOD? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 4 2009, 12:18 AM~15556698
> *say man i dont know you but that truck of yours is fucking crazy but looks good
> *


it just makes for a good set of bleachers for the hop :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217._@Nov 4 2009, 12:19 AM~15556708
> *11 Members: BOOM75217.<---me lol..., project 79, compita, d325o, garageartguy, homyzrus, knightsgirl19, irving customz1, !?WHO?!, show-bound, I.C. Joker
> WUSS GOOD?  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


is that u in the cowboys jersey


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 12:20 AM~15556724
> *it just makes for a good set of bleachers for the hop  :biggrin:
> *


whats up man


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2009, 11:20 PM~15556724
> *it just makes for a good set of bleachers for the hop  :biggrin:
> *


i seen that :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gudguyz_@Nov 3 2009, 09:51 PM~15555594
> * THIS IS FORALL U HATERS, YOU WIN SOME, YOU LOSE SOME... ITS ALL ABOUT FUN IF YOU GuYz AIN'T FORGOT THAT, REMEMBER MOST OF US ****** HAVE SONS THAT WILL B DOING THIS SHIT IN A FEWS YEARS LETS TEACH THEM DA RIGHT WAY.... K LET IT BE THAT NEAL FINALLY WON WIT HIS BACKYARD BUILT NOT BROUNGT CAR, GIVE DA ***** HIS 5 MINz OF FAME, BAD BOYz  LET  THEM ENJOY IT WHO KNOWS IT MAY NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN....  LET HIS BACKYARD CHEERLEADERS HAVE THE SPOTLIGHT FOR ONCE, US YOU KAN SEE CESAR FUCKIN FINALLY STOP CRYING DA FUCKIN RAIN IS GONE AND ITS FINALLY SUNNY, HOW LONG I DON'T FUCKIN KNOW.... R CARE!!!! GET OVER YOURSLEVES JUST CUZ U WON ONCE DOES NOT MAKE YOUR ASS KING OF DA FUCKIN STREETS, BABY STEPS ***** DON'T RUN B 4 U UR BITCH ASS KAN WALK...... MAYBE U KAN LEARN THAT IN UR FUCKIN BACKYARD TOOOOO...... :0  :0
> *



And the newbe has spoke!!!I dont beleave u understand it is all for fun and we are not takin this seruisly or personely.Obusly u know who i am and u have my name on ur mind.We work very hard on these cars at the shop when we have time because customers are first.It looks like ive made an influence in ur eyes but u havent did the same.Nuttin wrong with u sayin who u are, unless u have something to hide.I will remind u of 1 thing that Irving custom built cars have been wippin Ass for years until bad boys went for help and now they r close in inchs.U r rite that our sons and daughters will be the nex lowriders.The problem hear is that if this is what u will be teachin the kids to do witch is to hide behind the compu.and talk shit then u r not the rite teacher bro.I had a good time in the hop pit before during and after the hop i was all smiles.I talk to everyone and had a good time and yes we hipe it up in the hop pit but what hapens in the pit stays in the pit.If u wana call it cryin go head but u have no room to speek or stand on newbe.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 3 2009, 03:37 PM~15551343
> *you the only dumbass respondin dick sucker! Your just one of IC many bitches! Maybe you should just get back to cleaning the toilets at the shop instead of act like building something bitch made ass *****!
> *


I will remind u one time there are no Irving Custom bitches sir or Dick suckers.If u want to take this to a personal level just contact me or tex me(972)513-3752Other than that we need to respect each other.As long as we keep this as hopper talk everyone should be fine.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 3 2009, 05:10 PM~15551070
> *..SLEEP IS FOR SUKKAS...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe you are smart after all :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn i missed a lot.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gudguyz_@Nov 3 2009, 11:51 PM~15555594
> * THIS IS FORALL U HATERS, YOU WIN SOME, YOU LOSE SOME... ITS ALL ABOUT FUN IF YOU GuYz AIN'T FORGOT THAT, REMEMBER MOST OF US ****** HAVE SONS THAT WILL B DOING THIS SHIT IN A FEWS YEARS LETS TEACH THEM DA RIGHT WAY.... K LET IT BE THAT NEAL FINALLY WON WIT HIS BACKYARD BUILT NOT BROUNGT CAR, GIVE DA ***** HIS 5 MINz OF FAME, BAD BOYz  LET  THEM ENJOY IT WHO KNOWS IT MAY NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN....  LET HIS BACKYARD CHEERLEADERS HAVE THE SPOTLIGHT FOR ONCE, US YOU KAN SEE CESAR FUCKIN FINALLY STOP CRYING DA FUCKIN RAIN IS GONE AND ITS FINALLY SUNNY, HOW LONG I DON'T FUCKIN KNOW.... R CARE!!!! GET OVER YOURSLEVES JUST CUZ U WON ONCE DOES NOT MAKE YOUR ASS KING OF DA FUCKIN STREETS, BABY STEPS ***** DON'T RUN B 4 U UR BITCH ASS KAN WALK...... MAYBE U KAN LEARN THAT IN UR FUCKIN BACKYARD TOOOOO...... :0  :0
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 4 2009, 12:22 AM~15556751
> *whats up man
> *


what up Johnny


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> :0 wtf is that fool sportin a mullet?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 2 2009, 10:31 PM~15543153
> *To torres empire thanks for a good show,sorry we didn't work like we always do,we was doing 91 all day up and down but fucked with it the day before we left because the houston guys said they was coming and said they was doing high 90's.Of coarse like always they didn't show(just like chitown show,vegas,show and now dallas show). :0  :roflmao: Our ride worked at the shop up and down at 96 but something fucked up and we was losing pressure so it didn't have the power to hit and come back down.Oh well thats the game,everyone knows it was the highest car by far.We be back agian next time.A little advise though just do a lock up rule to seperate the classes because i havn't seen so much fucking crying in all my my years of hopping.Also for most of the texas folks please stop with the ugly trucks and big ass fucking tires you don't need them and they just make us all look bad.
> This is a lowrider hopper.
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW 2009*

PLEASE KEEP TRYING, STILL UPLOADING PICS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 01:01 AM~15557190
> *And the newbe has spoke!!!I dont beleave u understand it is all for fun and we are not takin this seruisly or personely.Obusly u know who i am and u have my name on ur mind.We work very hard on these cars at the shop when we have time because customers are first.It looks like ive made an influence in ur eyes but u havent did the same.Nuttin wrong with u sayin who u are, unless u have something to hide.I will remind u of 1 thing that Irving custom built cars have been wippin Ass for years until bad boys went for help and now they r close in inchs.U r rite that our sons and daughters will be the nex lowriders.The problem hear is that if this is what u will be teachin the kids to do witch is to hide behind the compu.and talk shit then u r not the rite teacher bro.I had a good time in the hop pit before during and after the hop i was all smiles.I talk to everyone and had a good time and yes we hipe it up in the hop pit but what hapens in the pit stays in the pit.If u wana call it cryin go head but u have no room to speek or stand on newbe.
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: 
HMMM...
NICE SHIRT


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

good pics THUGG PASSION 2


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 4 2009, 01:13 AM~15557260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe you are smart after all  :biggrin:
> *


...TAKES ME A MIN ,BUT....I AM SMARTER THAN THE AVERAGE BEAR.... :biggrin: LMAO!....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 3 2009, 07:36 PM~15553154
> *Man! I just got back Home! i would like to thank Torres Empire, Peoples Choice, Sam Torres, Wego World Tour, Impalas Magazine,Texas and everyone that came out to support this event! Man it was one heck of a hop with shorty's, Irving Customs, Street Riders, Bad Boyz, 210 Hard Hitterz, Lil Mo's, put on a show! world records and 6 way noising up, Bumpers falling off, the street car class was on as well! Man they hopped for like 4 hours 25+ hoppers says it all! Torres Empire/WWT great show! People's Choice cant forget about you! thank you for everything showed me a great time took me out everywhere man we even eat Gator yes real alligator and it was good! Man you like a brother from another mother!<span style=\'colorurple\'> Bad Mamma Jamma Thank you for all your help with the Hop! Cant wait till next year! see you all in Houston!!! Here are some pics from the hop!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 3 2009, 09:00 PM~15554140
> *Oh and I cant Forget about Ms.Texas Legend and Ms. Chas! Thank you for the shot out on the radio. Thank you for all the inside info!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>All the inside info, lol! HGC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, ~RO DIVA~, Bad Mamma Jamma, 210hardhitterz

What's crackin. :wave:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 4 2009, 09:46 AM~15558710
> *4 Members: FPEREZII, ~RO DIVA~, Bad Mamma Jamma, 210hardhitterz
> 
> What's crackin. :wave:
> *





:wave: _*Whats up.... :biggrin: *_


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 4 2009, 09:27 AM~15558231
> *All the inside info, lol!  HGC!!! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 09:24 AM~15559028
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 10:26 AM~15559058
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Good morning!  :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 4 2009, 07:07 AM~15558000
> *:biggrin:
> HMMM...
> NICE SHIRT
> ...


Yup, sure is a nice shirt! Wish I had one, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 4 2009, 09:28 AM~15559071
> *Good morning!  :wave:
> *


:wave: did any one get that pic of my hubby with the hat? he said i could post it! ~m :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 10:32 AM~15559118
> *:wave: did any one get that pic of my hubby with the hat? he said i could post it!  ~m :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


What??? I think Ms TXLegend did, lol!?! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Nov 4 2009, 11:30 AM~15559099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NOPE DIDNT GET IT...WASNT SURE IF I WAS SUPPOSE TO LOL....SCAN IT MRS!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 3 2009, 08:36 PM~15553154
> *Man! I just got back Home! i would like to thank Torres Empire, Peoples Choice, Sam Torres, Wego World Tour, Impalas Magazine,Texas and everyone that came out to support this event! Man it was one heck of a hop with shorty's, Irving Customs, Street Riders, Bad Boyz, 210 Hard Hitterz, Lil Mo's, put on a show! world records and 6 way noising up, Bumpers falling off, the street car class was on as well! Man they hopped for like 4 hours 25+ hoppers says it all! Torres Empire/WWT great show! People's Choice cant forget about you! thank you for everything showed me a great time took me out everywhere man we even eat Gator yes real alligator and it was good! Man you like a brother from another mother! Bad Momma Jamma Thank you for all your help with the Hop! Cant wait till next year! see you all in Houston!!! Here are some pics from the hop!
> 
> 
> ...


Say Bro and I do mean Bro, it was fun kickin it with your ass and you know we will be seeing a lot of each other down here or up there or over there, either way it go you are a real homeboy even though we too much alike, but Big Homie anytime. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice show Sam, Leonard and me had a good time checking out the show..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 4 2009, 09:27 AM~15558231
> *All the inside info, lol!  HGC!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2009, 01:42 PM~15560358
> *:0
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2009, 12:42 PM~15560358
> *:0
> *


Lol! Tas Loco!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gudguyz_@Nov 3 2009, 09:51 PM~15555594
> * THIS IS FORALL U HATERS, YOU WIN SOME, YOU LOSE SOME... ITS ALL ABOUT FUN IF YOU GuYz AIN'T FORGOT THAT, REMEMBER MOST OF US ****** HAVE SONS THAT WILL B DOING THIS SHIT IN A FEWS YEARS LETS TEACH THEM DA RIGHT WAY.... K LET IT BE THAT NEAL FINALLY WON WIT HIS BACKYARD BUILT NOT BROUNGT CAR, GIVE DA ***** HIS 5 MINz OF FAME, BAD BOYz  LET  THEM ENJOY IT WHO KNOWS IT MAY NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN....  LET HIS BACKYARD CHEERLEADERS HAVE THE SPOTLIGHT FOR ONCE, US YOU KAN SEE CESAR FUCKIN FINALLY STOP CRYING DA FUCKIN RAIN IS GONE AND ITS FINALLY SUNNY, HOW LONG I DON'T FUCKIN KNOW.... R CARE!!!! GET OVER YOURSLEVES JUST CUZ U WON ONCE DOES NOT MAKE YOUR ASS KING OF DA FUCKIN STREETS, BABY STEPS ***** DON'T RUN B 4 U UR BITCH ASS KAN WALK...... MAYBE U KAN LEARN THAT IN UR FUCKIN BACKYARD TOOOOO...... :0  :0
> *





you must be a hater and you must know me from back in the day cause you callin me neal 1st of all what u mean i finally won ive beat bad boys plenty of times but ppl that been around and seen it knows what bad boys start doing everytime they lose you can just click on one of there names and look at there replies  and why you have to hide behind a new screen name whats the point of that??
i bet if this didnt happen at a show they will be still thinking they won some shit
oh you also said just cause i won dont means im the king of streets?... well what did it mean you tell me mr new screen name :biggrin: :biggrin: 
you said take baby steps i was doing that when i use to be at bad boys with my boy Quin (RIP) :angel: and he even seen i knew shit and i started walkin when i came out last year at hoptober servin a hydraulic shop why dont you build a car and ill start a new one and lets see how much u know


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nd2-iQkQJY
THIS WAS LAST YEAR

IF U LISTEN U SEE HE LOST WHAT THEY START DOIN
AND YOU HEAR HIM SAY ''YOU COULD'VE BEAT ME TWICE AND WHAT"" :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2MAUTymTnULAST YEAR AGAIN

AS YOU CAN SEE AGAIN :uh: WHAT THEY DID WHEN THEY LOST :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HByk3uGAvpcNOT NE BUT SEE THE CADDY TRAILING ARMS THIS HOW IT WAS TILL BE COPYIED OFF ME :0 

AND FINALLY





 :cheesy: 
OK IM OUT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 4 2009, 01:50 PM~15560441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 10:32 AM~15559118
> *:wave: did any one get that pic of my hubby with the hat? he said i could post it!  ~m :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *




I GOT A PIC OF YOU IN THE HAT!..... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

UMMM ....MAYBE NOT THE SAME HAT ...BUT NONE THE LESS ITS A HAT ..LMAO!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 01:39 PM~15561388
> *UMMM ....MAYBE NOT THE SAME HAT ...BUT NONE THE LESS ITS A HAT ..LMAO!
> *


 :0 

 

:scrutinize: 

:nono:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

a win is a win you live to hop another day on any given day even the top dogs lose just regroup for the next hop or do a house call fk it what up switch man jr. congrats on your win.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 4 2009, 03:44 PM~15561423
> *a win is a win you live to hop another day on any given day even the top dogs lose just regroup for the next hop or do a house call fk it what up switch man jr. congrats on your win.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, radicalkingz, TheTexasGoldPlater, travieso1u, Switch Man Jr., double o



Sup Double O???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 03:39 PM~15561388
> *UMMM ....MAYBE NOT THE SAME HAT ...BUT NONE THE LESS ITS A HAT ..LMAO!
> *



:uh: 

if u went to our last event...u would know wat hat and pic we are talking bout! :angry: 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

3 Members: *ms_tx_legend214*, kansasfull, droptopt-bird




HERE SHE COMES ...... :uh: 





















LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 03:14 PM~15561665
> *:uh:
> 
> if u went to our last event...u would know wat hat and pic we are talking bout!  :angry:
> ...



:uh: .I WAS AT THE _LAST_ EVENT..JUST NOT THE ONE BEFORE THAT  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 4 2009, 04:14 PM~15561670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which was??? u didnt not attend MONDAY's event!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 03:48 PM~15562005
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> which was??? u didnt not attend MONDAY's event!
> *




OH DAMN.......OK YOU GOT ME...... :uh: ..SO WHATS MY PUNISHMENT :uh: ...LMAO!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 03:15 PM~15562245
> *
> 
> OH DAMN.......OK YOU GOT ME...... :uh: ..SO WHATS MY PUNISHMENT  :uh: ...LMAO!
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 04:19 PM~15562268
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :rofl: ...YOU KNOW IM PLAYIN


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2009, 02:48 PM~15561448
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, radicalkingz, TheTexasGoldPlater, travieso1u, Switch Man Jr., double o
> Sup Double O???
> *


not much :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dayum that was a lot of muthafuckin reading :biggrin: 


and bad azz pics Big Rick, Thug Passion, and Boulvevard Aces and everyone else who posted pics :thumbsup: 


ill see everyone in Htown in a couple of weeks


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 4 2009, 12:50 PM~15560992
> *you must be a hater and you must know me from back in the day cause you callin me neal 1st of all what u mean i finally won ive beat bad boys plenty of times but ppl that been around and seen it knows what bad boys start doing everytime they lose you can just click on one of there names and look at there replies    and why you have to hide behind a new screen name whats the point of that??
> i bet if this didnt happen at a show they will be still thinking they won some shit
> oh you also said just cause i won dont means im the king of streets?... well what did it mean you tell me mr new screen name :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


You got the win i aint denying u of that you won you won but dont act like everytime we meet you beat us. correct me if im wrong but i cant remember of another time that you,ve beat me and as far as hoptober last year i believe your car broke and you tried to come back but it wasnt doing anything. and u best believe there will be a next time :thumbsup:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 4 2009, 01:44 PM~15561423
> *a win is a win you live to hop another day on any given day even the top dogs lose just regroup for the next hop or do a house call fk it what up switch man jr. congrats on your win.
> *


you said it best homie


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 12:11 AM~15557248
> *I will remind u one time there are no Irving Custom bitches sir or Dick suckers.If u want to take this to a personal level just contact me or tex me(972)513-3752Other than that we need to respect each other.As long as we keep this as hopper talk everyone should be fine.
> *


Why would i wanna call you? As far as taking this to a personal level, shit thats your bizness if you got offened. how come your not saying much about the street class you kept crying about? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by double o_@Nov 4 2009, 06:19 PM~15562734
> *not much  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *83's Finest, bbaker78634*

 hno: :burn: 


hey didnt i see yall at the show :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 05:35 PM~15563444
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, 83's Finest, bbaker78634
> 
> ...



I know my camera caught you at the show  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 4 2009, 06:37 PM~15563454
> *I know my camera caught you at the show   :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: 

nooooooooooooooooooooo 


was it to that song.. walk dat walk.. i think it was actually i dunno all them songs sound the same now days .. but i was really walkin like that cuz my knee was hurting


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 05:39 PM~15563474
> *:tears:
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


Its all good homie...I got you on 3 different acts...
Hope you get to feeling better, cause houston is alot of walking..


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

FINALLY DAT ***** DANKIE HAS RETURNED TO LAY IT LOW!!!!!! WOOOOOOOO!!! ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT ALL THE SHIT TALKIN IS ****** THAT LOST TAKE IT AND THE ****** THAT WON BE A GOOD WINNER I AINT NEVER SEEN SO MANY SUPPOSED GROWN MEN ARGUE ABOUT SOME BULL SHIT AS MUCH AS THIS!!!! YALL KILLIN THE HOP SEEN!! THE CARS AND TRUCKS TAKE A LOT OF BREAD AND TIME TO GET TO WORK!! HELL IT TOOK BAD BOYS 3 YEARS TO GET THE CADDY ON THE BUMPER!! WOOOOOO!!! SO WHEN YOU WIN WITH IT BE HUMBLE YA DIG!!! WHEN YOU LOSE TAKE IT LIKE A MAN AND GIVE THE OTHER PEOPLE SOME DAP AND ROLL OUT!! THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE!! THE SHIT TALK IS FUNNY TO A POINT!! A POINT!! THATS ALL!! NOW DAT ***** DANKIE THROUGH WITH IT NOW YALL CAN KEEP WITH THE BUMPIN AND IF YALL TALK ABOUT DAT ***** DANKIE BEST BELIEVE IM GONNA BE NATURE WALKIN ON SOME ******!! WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 4 2009, 06:42 PM~15563505
> *Its all good homie...I got you on 3 different acts...
> Hope you get to feeling better, cause houston is alot of walking..
> *


and alot of eye kandy.. iam ready :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

*SWITCHMAN JR. GOT THAT*


/END TOPIC

KTHXBYE


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 4 2009, 05:59 PM~15563648
> *SWITCHMAN JR. GOT THAT
> /END TOPIC
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Nov 4 2009, 05:53 PM~15563596
> *FINALLY DAT ***** DANKIE HAS RETURNED TO LAY IT LOW!!!!!!  WOOOOOOOO!!!  ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT ALL THE SHIT TALKIN IS ****** THAT LOST TAKE IT AND THE ****** THAT WON BE A GOOD WINNER I AINT NEVER SEEN SO MANY SUPPOSED GROWN MEN ARGUE ABOUT SOME BULL SHIT AS MUCH AS THIS!!!!  YALL KILLIN THE HOP SEEN!!  THE CARS AND TRUCKS TAKE A LOT OF BREAD AND TIME TO GET TO WORK!!  HELL IT TOOK BAD BOYS 3 YEARS TO GET THE CADDY ON THE BUMPER!!  WOOOOOO!!!  SO WHEN YOU WIN WITH IT BE HUMBLE YA DIG!!!  WHEN YOU LOSE TAKE IT LIKE A MAN AND GIVE THE OTHER PEOPLE SOME DAP AND ROLL OUT!!  THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE!!  THE SHIT TALK IS FUNNY TO A POINT!!  A POINT!!  THATS ALL!!  NOW DAT ***** DANKIE THROUGH WITH IT NOW YALL CAN KEEP WITH THE BUMPIN AND IF YALL TALK ABOUT DAT ***** DANKIE  BEST BELIEVE IM GONNA BE NATURE WALKIN ON SOME ******!!  WOOOOOO!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: best thing ive heard 2day


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 05:15 PM~15562245
> *
> 
> OH DAMN.......OK YOU GOT ME...... :uh: ..SO WHATS MY PUNISHMENT  :uh: ...LMAO!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 


BUY ME A BEER AND WE'LL TALK BOUT IT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 09:02 PM~15565190
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> BUY ME A BEER AND WE'LL TALK BOUT IT
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: .......IS THAT LIKE AN INDECENT PROPOSAL???... :ugh: hno: 




LMAO!


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: i.c.jocker :wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 10:11 PM~15565302
> * :scrutinize: .......IS THAT LIKE AN INDECENT PROPOSAL???... :ugh:  hno:
> LMAO!
> *




:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ms_tx_legend214, MR.*512*, I.C. Joker, ROLL'N, lowriviera, bigtex86, gudguyz, 214Tex


:0 




:wave:


:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Nov 4 2009, 08:33 PM~15565553
> *:wave:  :wave: i.c.jocker :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: 
sup i got 2nd place man


----------



## gudguyz (Aug 12, 2009)

LET ME SAY FIRST OF ALL BACKYARD ****** I DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO WIT MUDAFUCKIN BAD BOYz SO GET THAT SHIT STRAIGHT .... BUT I GUESS WHEN U LIKE DA WAY A DICK FEELS U KEEP 
RIDIN IT.. MOVE ON BACKYARD HOESSS...N U DONT NEED SHOP FIX A HOPPER... RIGHT CESAR??? I GOT BACKYARD BITCH.......


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gudguyz_@Nov 4 2009, 11:09 PM~15565885
> *LET ME SAY FIRST OF ALL BACKYARD ****** I DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO WIT MUDAFUCKIN BAD BOYz SO GET THAT SHIT STRAIGHT ....  BUT I GUESS WHEN U LIKE DA WAY A  DICK FEELS U KEEP
> RIDIN IT.. MOVE ON  BACKYARD HOESSS...N U DONT NEED SHOP FIX A HOPPER... RIGHT CESAR???  I GOT BACKYARD BITCH.......
> *


 :rant:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 4 2009, 06:55 PM~15564427
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: best thing ive heard 2day
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 09:02 PM~15565190
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> BUY ME A BEER AND WE'LL TALK BOUT IT
> 
> *


ha 
:roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217._@Nov 3 2009, 10:36 PM~15556175
> *IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v699/pg_payasa/party_show215.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa whos the chick? Lol


----------



## gudguyz (Aug 12, 2009)

N YEA BACKYARD ***** U KNOW ME....FROM BACK N DA DAYz... :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 11:38 PM~15566241
> *ha
> :roflmao:
> *


THX FOR THE BEER SAT NITE!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 10:57 PM~15566393
> *THX FOR THE BEER SAT NITE!
> *


AWWWWWW.......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 10:57 PM~15566393
> *THX FOR THE BEER SAT NITE!
> *


hey wha can i say? iam a nice guy :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 5 2009, 12:07 AM~15566475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 4 2009, 07:59 PM~15563648
> *SWITCHMAN JR. GOT THAT
> /END TOPIC
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 11:22 PM~15566614
> *:angry: not u loca!
> 
> :0
> ...


 :| 

......MIG BOUGHT YOU A BEER...I SAID AWWWWWWW.....


I KNOW NOT ME....GEEZS ..DIDNT YOU SEE WHERE KING SAID I WAS SMART....LOL..:uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 4 2009, 03:44 AM~15554690
> *thats funny take some out it mite come down!!!!!!!!!!lol
> *


:biggrin: Ha ha nah we aren't you we just pushed the wheels back 2 inches and raised the lock up nothing else.if we had time to play with it it would have been fine.  Whens the last time you had a car doing 90+ :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 4 2009, 03:18 AM~15554363
> *sup rollin    will kc boys b in odessa nov 22
> *


Nah man we need a break we've been all over the past 2 months.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 4 2009, 03:45 AM~15554702
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8    86 inches  at  34lockup      it does    99 at a 38lockup
> *


Looking good man. :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Nov 4 2009, 05:14 PM~15563250
> *Why would i wanna call you? As far as taking this to a personal level, shit thats your bizness if you got offened. how come your not saying much about the street class you kept crying about? :0
> *


Thiers nothing to say.The steet class went well.As far for cryin about it,I dont no what to tell u.No crying here bro.If u r wantin me to acknolege who one the street class then yes it was bad boys customes.Much props the car did outstanding.But let me ask u somthg.Gilbert said that was his car and it stays in his shop rite.So this means its a shop car competing in a street class with normal customers and street riders.Do u really think thats rite.Do u guys feel good about whippin the little guy.The regal that has IC on the window is not a shop car he hangs wit us and is a freind and customer.Havin said this bad boys did win the street hop,congrats2nd IC joker and 3rd chris from the Funky town.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

SO NOW WE FIXED SWITCH JR'S CAR WHEN HE BUILT IT DAMM I WONDER WHATS NEXT SOMEONE FROM THE MOON MAYBE CAME DOWN AND FIX IT TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: project 79, BlackMagicHydraulics, regal_swaga, irving customz1, DONK_MAN214, droptopt-bird
SUP MR BLACKMAGIC


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gudguyz_@Nov 4 2009, 09:09 PM~15565885
> *LET ME SAY FIRST OF ALL BACKYARD ****** I DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO WIT MUDAFUCKIN BAD BOYz SO GET THAT SHIT STRAIGHT ....  BUT I GUESS WHEN U LIKE DA WAY A  DICK FEELS U KEEP
> RIDIN IT.. MOVE ON  BACKYARD HOESSS...N U DONT NEED SHOP FIX A HOPPER... RIGHT CESAR???  I GOT BACKYARD BITCH.......
> *


Ur rite it doesnt have to be a shop in order to fix or biuld a hopper,show us how its done back yard boogie


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Nov 4 2009, 08:33 PM~15565553
> *:wave:  :wave: i.c.jocker :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP MAZDA WERE YOU BEEN MAN :uh: :uh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 11:24 PM~15567218
> *Ur rite it doesnt have to be a shop in order to fix or biuld a hopper,show us how its done back yard boogie
> *


YOU DOING IT ON YOUR BACKYARD CESAR OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 11:39 PM~15566808
> * :|
> 
> ......MIG BOUGHT YOU A BEER...I SAID AWWWWWWW.....
> ...


hey i wouldve bought you 1 too.. maybe 2 or 3 but never saw you.. on sunday i had an 18pack in the car and they never saw it .. i seen everyone with coolers anywayz so i wasnt da only 1 .. next time say whats up to a ***** :cheesy:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 4 2009, 11:26 PM~15567235
> *YOU DOING IT ON YOUR BACKYARD CESAR OR WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


Ya i got alot of shit in the back yard i think im gona start usin it, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 11:40 PM~15567350
> *Ya i got alot of shit in the back yard i think im gona start usin it, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 11:40 PM~15567350
> *Ya i got alot of shit in the back yard i think im gona start usin it, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

PRE SHOW PARTY :biggrin: 
















NOT SURE WHAT THEY WERE TALKIN ABOUT, BUT THERE WERE A LOT OF WHISPERING GOIN ON THAT NIGHT :biggrin: 
































:0 
































:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

DRUNKEN FACES... :roflmao: :roflmao: 








HMMMM THEM GIRLS IN THE BACKGROUND ARE GETTTTTIN KRUUUUNK :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

MORE>>>>*ROLLERZ ONLY PRE-SHOW PARTY*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 10:11 PM~15565302
> * :scrutinize: .......IS THAT LIKE AN INDECENT PROPOSAL???... :ugh:  hno:
> LMAO!
> *



*LOL she's too young to know what your talking about! LOL*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice Pics..............


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 5 2009, 12:39 AM~15566808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 07:03 AM~15568275
> *MORE>>>>ROLLERZ ONLY PRE-SHOW PARTY</span>
> *





:0 


:wave:

<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>thanks for pics paparazzi! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 5 2009, 09:28 AM~15568677
> *LOL she's too young to know what your talking about! LOL
> *


:no:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 05:55 AM~15568266
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOING LIVE' IN DALLAS.... WOOT WOOT....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 08:56 AM~15568851
> *:no:
> *


You're young missy, lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 5 2009, 10:04 AM~15568913
> *You're young missy, lol!!! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

2 Members: *People's Choice*
:uh: 

:biggrin: ~m


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

sent u the flyer TIM let me know if u need me to add more to it...please tell Mr. Torres that aint done yet...the artwork will go in the middle...please do not make shirts yet


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I HAD SO MUCH FUN ...I THINK AMA MOVE TO TEXAS :biggrin: 









YOU GOT ROOM INN YOUR HOUSE TIM?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

....


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:0 WING HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad you had FUN!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice pIcs!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 5 2009, 10:19 AM~15569682
> *Glad you had FUN!!!    :biggrin:
> *


yeah...hahahha...i wudda had more fun...but somebody wanna fuk it up....lol...JK...MANNY ALWAYS FIND A WAY TO HAVE FUN....


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

BLVD ACES had some nice rides PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 11:11 AM~15569587
> *sent u the flyer TIM let me know if u need me to add more to it...please tell Mr. Torres that aint done yet...the artwork will go in the middle...please do not make shirts yet
> *


That's perfect the way it is :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 11:07 AM~15569538
> *2 Members: People's Choice
> :uh:
> 
> ...


Why you be doing me like that


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

on the bumper  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 5 2009, 09:30 AM~15569784
> *Why you be doing me like that
> *


 :dunno: it's fun!! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 10:23 AM~15569715
> *yeah...hahahha...i wudda had more fun...but somebody wanna fuk it up....lol...JK...MANNY ALWAYS FIND A WAY TO HAVE FUN....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 11:15 AM~15569640
> *I HAD SO MUCH FUN ...I THINK AMA MOVE TO TEXAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

6 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, THUGG PASSION 2, Mannie Fre$h, ms_tx_legend214, FPEREZII, BIG$G


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 11:31 AM~15569794
> *:dunno:  it's fun!! ~m  :biggrin:
> *


You just love to dog me :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 11:15 AM~15569640
> *I HAD SO MUCH FUN ...I THINK AMA MOVE TO TEXAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Suuurrrrreeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

DAAAMMMM TIM YOU AND SAM AINT JOKIN WHEN U SAID ITS GONNA BE THE SHIT....OVER 20 HOPPERS AND MORE THAN A DOZEN PERFORMERS ....I BUSTED MY ASS BOY!

*OVER THE TOP!*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 5 2009, 10:37 AM~15569886
> *Suuurrrrreeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHHA...i dont wanna get you in any more trouble than I DID....
:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

GOOD JOB SAM


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

i wanted to roll on this....  BUT I ALREADY KNOW THE PIC WILL END UP ON LAYITLOW :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 11:45 AM~15569976
> *i wanted to roll on this....  BUT I ALREADY KNOW THE PIC WILL END UP ON LAYITLOW :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 10:42 AM~15569932
> *HAHAHAHHA...i dont wanna get you in any more trouble than I DID....
> :0
> 
> ...


Lmao! That gutta girl gonna tell you like it is, lol!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 11:39 AM~15569904
> *DAAAMMMM TIM YOU AND SAM AINT JOKIN WHEN U SAID ITS GONNA BE THE SHIT....OVER 20 HOPPERS AND MORE THAN A DOZEN PERFORMERS ....I BUSTED MY ASS BOY!
> 
> OVER THE TOP!
> ...


I TOLD YOU


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 5 2009, 11:34 AM~15569831
> *6 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, THUGG PASSION 2, Mannie Fre$h, ms_tx_legend214, FPEREZII, BIG$G
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS CHICAS HERE...they were cool until, they started talkin bout TEJANAS be choppin up men when they be fuckin up  ....can't do that :nono: :nono:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 5 2009, 11:47 AM~15569999
> *Lmao!  That gutta girl gonna tell you like it is, lol!
> *


 :uh: 

 

:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TX86cutty817 / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It.. My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow.. 
To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>

Link To His Profile
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=86990


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 5 2009, 10:47 AM~15569999
> *Lmao!  That gutta girl gonna tell you like it is, lol!
> *


hmmmm...i know....i aint tryin to get chopped in TEXAS :uh:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 10:48 AM~15570010
> *THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS CHICAS HERE...they were cool until, they started talkin bout TEJANAS be choppin up men when they be fuckin up   ....can't do that  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono: :nono:

Were the best nikka, were cool with everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 11:48 AM~15570010
> *THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS CHICAS HERE...they were cool until, they started talkin bout TEJANAS be choppin up men when they be fuckin up   ....can't do that  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 

(MINUS 1)

THATS HOW WE DO IN THA DIRTY D!  </span></span>


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 09:52 AM~15570069
> *:biggrin: H.G.C.! :twak: (MINUS 1)
> THATS HOW WE DO IN THA DIRTY D!
> *


there's always a minus! :tears:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 5 2009, 10:49 AM~15570036
> *:uh: :nono:  :nono:
> 
> Were the best nikka, were cool with everyone! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NOT LOOKIN GOOD FOR HOUSTON FOR ME...so see you in San Bernardino

...GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP...

...AGAIN THANKS FOR EVERYTHING TORRES EMPIRE AND WEGO CREW....

MUCH LOVE FOR TEXAS...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 11:56 AM~15570134
> *there's always a minus!  :tears:
> *



:uh: 

i know huh! and usually its d~low! but now its the mrs! missin :angry:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 10:57 AM~15570145
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> NOT LOOKIN GOOD FOR HOUSTON FOR ME...so see you in San Bernardino
> ...


See you next year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 09:48 AM~15570010
> *THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS CHICAS HERE...they were cool until, they started talkin bout TEJANAS be choppin up men when they be fuckin up   ....can't do that  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


*I hear you have to watch your back around that group. :dunno: Thats just what I heard. :wave: Hi ladies.*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 5 2009, 12:01 PM~15570192
> *I hear you have to watch your back around that group. :dunno: Thats just what I heard. :wave: Hi ladies.
> *


*

:0 


:no: :no:




:wave: *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 5 2009, 11:01 AM~15570192
> *I hear you have to watch your back around that group. :dunno: Thats just what I heard. :wave: Hi ladies.</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hahaha! That's just hear say, lol! Hello!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

5 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, *ZEUS DA GOD*, ms_tx_legend214, People's Choice

Tell Z, mo says hi!  :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: FPEREZII, Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214, People's Choice, Bad Mamma Jamma, THUGG PASSION 2

* What's good homies, it feels good to be on land agian. Now I got to get things ready for the Houston show. See you there. :thumbsup: *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 5 2009, 11:01 AM~15570192
> *I hear you have to watch your back around that group. :dunno: Thats just what I heard. :wave: Hi ladies.
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> TX86cutty817 / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It.. My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow..
> To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>
> 
> Link To His Profile
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 5 2009, 12:01 PM~15570192
> *I hear you have to watch your back around that group. :dunno: Thats just what I heard. :wave: Hi ladies.
> *




:0 :0 

*Not us....* :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 10:48 AM~15570010
> *THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS CHICAS HERE...they were cool until, they started talkin bout TEJANAS be choppin up men when they be fuckin up   ....can't do that  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 


DAMNNN YALL B SOME FINE BROADS...LMAO!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 5 2009, 11:01 AM~15570192
> *I hear you have to watch your back around that group. :dunno: Thats just what I heard. :wave: Hi ladies.</span>
> *



:0 ..........<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>O'RLY............... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*WHATS UP LADIES....AND GENTLEMEN........



DANG THIS THREADS TILL POPPIN.... :cheesy: ...*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 5 2009, 01:53 PM~15571254
> *:0  :0
> DAMNNN YALL B SOME FINE BROADS...LMAO!
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 09:31 AM~15569792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE FIRST AND SECOND RIDES ARE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 5 2009, 02:49 PM~15573190
> *THE FIRST AND SECOND RIDES ARE NICE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

dunno if this video was posted already? but it was posted on my myspace as a comment


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15575385
> *dunno if this video was posted already? but it was posted on my myspace as a comment
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 


should we show everyone the picture?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 06:16 PM~15575385
> *dunno if this video was posted already? but it was posted on my myspace as a comment
> 
> 
> ...


Best video i seen from tha hop yet :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

It was one hell of a show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 5 2009, 08:20 PM~15576085
> *Best video i seen from tha hop yet :thumbsup:
> *


x2 


nice lincoln towncar whoever's that is :thumbsup: 5 hits and it stood up


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2009, 09:14 PM~15576018
> *:0  :0
> should we show everyone the picture?
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 5 2009, 09:20 PM~15576085
> *Best video i seen from tha hop yet :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: wish i knew who to give the credit to?? :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 08:59 AM~15580619
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: 

u sure? u was fuckedddd up too  c'mon let me post it


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 5 2009, 08:20 PM~15576085
> *Best video i seen from tha hop yet :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 5 2009, 12:40 AM~15567350
> *Ya i got alot of shit in the back yard i think im gona start usin it, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wats up homie....are yall goin to h-town??


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* What's crackin peeps? *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 10:32 AM~15580887
> *:biggrin:
> 
> u sure? u was fuckedddd  up too   c'mon let me post it
> *



:no: :no:

pm it first! :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 10:46 AM~15581008
> * What's crackin peeps?
> *



:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 09:57 AM~15581120
> *:no: :no:
> 
> pm it first! :angry:
> *


k let me upload it right quick


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, beachcity, DJ_Malachi_21, Sr.Castro, Gus D



:wave:


:wave: 


:angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 10:59 AM~15581135
> *k let me upload it right quick
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Hey y'all ready for Houston? *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:59 AM~15581143
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, beachcity, DJ_Malachi_21, Sr.Castro, Gus D
> :wave:
> ...



ms_tx_legend214 :wave: 

DJ_Malachi_21 :angry:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 10:02 AM~15581168
> *ms_tx_legend214 :wave:
> 
> DJ_Malachi_21  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 11:01 AM~15581162
> * Hey y'all ready for Houston? </span>
> *





:uh: 

:nosad: 


<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>going to party in odessa....they aint ready :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:05 AM~15581205
> *:uh:
> 
> :nosad:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 10:01 AM~15581162
> * Hey y'all ready for Houston?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:06 AM~15581212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:10 AM~15581246
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 6 2009, 02:32 PM~15583898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Bun B is the shit!!! UGK R.I.P. Pimp C!!! :angel:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 6 2009, 02:32 PM~15583898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i never saw the ice cream paint job guy .. wonder where i was at maybe i was watching that 1 girl doin splits on the other stage :biggrin: .. its hard bein at 4 or 5 diff spots during the show and i like to move around. cant stand in the same place all day.. but i did see Trae and Bun B so its all good. they saved the best for last


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 5 2009, 07:20 PM~15576085
> *Best video i seen from tha hop yet :thumbsup:
> *


 u saw that?

it said "BOOM!" 

thas right lol


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 5 2009, 07:20 PM~15576085
> *Best video i seen from tha hop yet :thumbsup:
> *


dayyyyyyyyyyum! i love it! :h5:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 06:16 PM~15575385
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice video!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 06:39 PM~15586057
> *damn i never saw the ice cream paint job guy .. wonder where i was at maybe i was watching that 1 girl doin splits on the other stage  :biggrin: .. its hard bein at 4 or 5 diff spots during the show and i like to move around. cant stand in the same place all day.. but i did see Trae and Bun B so its all good. they saved the best for last
> *


 :roflmao: i missed the girl doing splits....

DORROUGH and BUN B tore it up


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th Austin, TX* -CLICK


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

here u go baby girl....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:54 AM~15557675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Name of the chick???


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 01:21 PM~15621305
> *Name of the chick???
> *



LIL BROWNIE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 12:49 PM~15621640
> *LIL BROWNIE
> *


 :uh: 

Real name not her Chola Stripper Name

She work for a radio station or something?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 01:54 PM~15621699
> *:uh:
> 
> Real name not her Chola Stripper Name
> ...



LOL.. :uh: ....THATS WHAT EVERYONE KNOWS HER BY..


.YEAH K-104......


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 02:54 PM~15621699
> *:uh:
> 
> Real name not her Chola Stripper Name
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.modelmayhem.com/358156


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 10 2009, 02:09 PM~15621851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.modelmayhem.com/358156
> 
> ...




REALLY?..DOESNT LOOK LIKE THE SAME CHIC....


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 03:16 PM~15621923
> *REALLY?..DOESNT LOOK LIKE THE SAME CHIC....
> *


 :dunno: 
It's on her profile.

http://www.modelmayhem.com/358156


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 10 2009, 01:02 PM~15621771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic doesn't look like her but the other pics do.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 04:00 PM~15623057
> *
> After taking a look at her pics... I think I'll pass!!!
> That pic doesn't look like her but the other pics do.
> *



I ALWAYS THOUGHT SHE LOOKED LIKE A LITTLE RABBIT.....BUT TO EACH THIER OWN...LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15623057
> *
> After taking a look at her pics... I think I'll pass!!!
> That pic doesn't look like her but the other pics do.
> *


I Think You Might Like Her When YOu See Her In Real Life..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 01:49 PM~15621640
> *LIL BROWNIE
> *


i let a couple of lil brownies out a lil while ago.. been holdin it all day too cuz i hate the restrooms at work.. but now i feel like ahhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 10 2009, 06:48 PM~15625272
> *i let a couple of lil brownies out a lil while ago.. been holdin it all day too cuz i hate the restrooms at work.. but now i feel like ahhhhhhhhhh  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0  ...T.M.I MIGGY<...SUPPOSED TO BE DOODOO BROWN......LOL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 07:21 PM~15625673
> *:0  :0   ...T.M.I MIGGY<...SUPPOSED TO BE DOODOO BROWN......LOL
> *


 :banghead: my bad


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 10 2009, 07:48 PM~15625272
> *i let a couple of lil brownies out a lil while ago.. been holdin it all day too cuz i hate the restrooms at work.. but now i feel like ahhhhhhhhhh  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

First play 2 Live and turn the volume up, then play the second video and turn down all the audio on the second video :roflmao: 






6qez6HJxqMQ&feature


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 10 2009, 10:34 PM~15628176
> *First play 2 Live and turn the volume up, then play the second video and turn down all the audio on the second video :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THATS TOOO FUNNY......THERE SHOULD BE A WHOLE THREAD FOR POSTS LIKE THIS .... :biggrin: ..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

[email protected] 0:51.......HES TELLING THAT OTHER DUDE




"YOU DONT WANT NONE".....LOL!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 11 2009, 07:37 AM~15631184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..TIMMAY........THATS NOT C.......LMAO!!!!.....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 10 2009, 10:34 PM~15628176
> *First play 2 Live and turn the volume up, then play the second video and turn down all the audio on the second video :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! This vid is too funny............ :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

d~low

here is big baby rapping...LOL....he a fool!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 11 2009, 10:18 AM~15631705
> *..TIMMAY........THATS NOT C.......LMAO!!!!.....
> *


That is the richest white boy in Austin


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, People's Choice, Loco 61, CP214, Drop'em




:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 10:37 AM~15631840
> *d~low
> 
> here is big baby rapping...LOL....he a fool!
> ...


LOL The Kid In The Back Is Like You MIssed My School Stop.. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 10:38 AM~15631848
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, People's Choice, Loco 61, CP214, Drop'em
> :wave: :wave:
> *


Wuts Up Isela An Tim???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 10:39 AM~15631855
> *LOL The Kid In The Back Is Like You MIssed My School Stop.. :0
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 


u can see big baby move his eyes on the road lol....


dont drive, rap and record lol!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 11 2009, 10:47 AM~15631918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 10:53 AM~15631954
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 09:39 AM~15631855
> *LOL The Kid In The Back Is Like You MIssed My School Stop.. :0
> *


Hell yea, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 11 2009, 09:47 AM~15631918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, is that Loco 61???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 11 2009, 11:04 AM~15632053
> *Hmmm, is that Loco 61???
> *


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 10:40 AM~15631859
> *Wuts Up Isela An Tim???
> *


WHAT UP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 10:21 AM~15632220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup thats him on blast, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 11 2009, 11:23 AM~15632235
> *Yup thats him on blast, lol!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 09:39 AM~15631855
> *LOL The Kid In The Back Is Like You MIssed My School Stop.. :0
> *



I SAW IT...I LOL'D..LOL....NOTICE HES DRIVIGN AND I ASSUME THATS HIS KID...I THOUGHT HE WAS DANCING TOO...LOL


OOPS...QUOTED THE WRONG PERSON.... :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 09:53 AM~15631954
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 11 2009, 11:45 AM~15632453
> *
> I SAW IT...I LOL'D..LOL....NOTICE HES DRIVIGN AND I ASSUME THATS HIS KID...I THOUGHT HE WAS DANCING TOO...LOL
> *



:yes: :yes: yea thats his kid lol


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

NEVER ADDED THIS VIDEO FROM THE HOP.

CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 11:31 AM~15569792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

The website:

http://www.lowriderscenedvd.com/ 

KOS 2010 DVD










and the preview.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

DALLAS COWBOYS FAN'S. WERE Y'ALL AT :wave: cowboys takin da win this weekend ova da texns


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 5 2010, 05:55 AM~16803306
> *The website:
> 
> http://www.lowriderscenedvd.com/
> ...


 :0


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 4 2009, 06:05 AM~15557995
> *
> 
> 
> ...







HALLA AT BOY !


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*TTT*_


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Oct 9 2010, 09:47 AM~18772152
> *
> *


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 01:50 PM~20382332
> *Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOO HOMIES


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 5 2010, 08:13 AM~18739917
> *HALLA AT BOY !
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 5 2010, 03:55 AM~16803306
> *The website:
> 
> http://www.lowriderscenedvd.com/
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 11 2011, 05:49 PM~20313605
> *
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 11 2009, 06:37 AM~15631184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 11 2009, 06:24 AM~15631144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIES


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 6 2009, 01:32 PM~15583898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@May 18 2011, 02:37 PM~20579844
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wasss up


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 09:43 AM~15569951
> *GOOD JOB SAM
> 
> 
> ...


My first of five grandbabys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2009, 09:45 AM~15569976
> *i wanted to roll on this....  BUT I ALREADY KNOW THE PIC WILL END UP ON LAYITLOW :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Goodtimes!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@May 25 2011, 06:03 AM~20624664
> *TTT
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DUKES CC DFW_@May 25 2011, 12:40 PM~20626479
> *:thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


Wasss up Homies


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 5 2009, 11:53 AM~15571254
> *:0  :0
> DAMNNN YALL B SOME FINE BROADS...LMAO!
> *


----------

